# OOC: [T20] High Law and Low Justice



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1761811#post1761811



Post here or email me ( iliston AT earthlink DOT net) if you need anything

For those in the campaign, I heard back from Douane today, and he will be rejoining us, after physically recovering from pretty terrible stuff going on this summer. 

Glad to have you back, Douane!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

To help orient a new player, here's a starmap of the region the party is currently in:


http://home.comcast.net/~iliston05/daramm-region.html

It takes a while to load, and it's best viewed at 1024x768
There are hotspots for the following systems:

Daramm (Trelene's homeworld, sector capital, Luriani homeworld )
Dukh (Domain capital)
Mur Mura 
Sauma Forain (Saanath's home system)
Iseda (Tomas's home system)
Tamandere(system the party is currently in)


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2004)

Welcome back Douane. 

The game has been diabolically twisted. I'm dying to find out what the hell is going on.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, just wanted to point out doghead's amazing precognitive abilities, and [puts on his most innocent looking face], that I'll never lie to you guys 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85318&page=9&pp=20

posts 167-169


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello!

I hope everyone is well!


I owe all of you a big apology for vanishing so suddenly and without leaving a word (not to mention staying out of contact for over three months). Unfortunately, there wasn't much choice involved.

On the 1st of June I suffered a stroke and have since been dealing with the consequences. (Not exactly something I expected at age 29.)

Fortunately, I was very lucky and got away mostly scotfree, but recovery and rehabilitation took a long time, in fact I only returned to my own place yesterday.


And now I'm happy to be back here! 

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Glad to have you back, Douane!







			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Welcome back Douane.
> 
> The game has been diabolically twisted. I'm dying to find out what the hell is going on.





Thanks!

Great to be back here! (And I'll do my best to post more regularly than in the past.)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, just wanted to point out doghead's amazing precognitive abilities, and [puts on his most innocent looking face], that I'll never lie to you guys
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85318&page=9&pp=20
> 
> posts 167-169




Oh no!

What a great time to regain consciousness! Can I go back into my nice, comfy coma, please? 


Folkert


----------



## Watus (Sep 17, 2004)

Holy crap!  And welcome back!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Just found out I'll be out of town for the weekend.  I can post the rest of the afternoon, and then again Sunday evening. 

Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Folkert, 

My wife (an MD) was asking me how you were doing (and sends her best wishes to you).  Was your stroke related to the accident injuries?  Everything okay now as far as movement and the like goes?

Ian


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2004)

I've been so caught up in this game, I kinda forgot that I'm going to be off soon. In about 24 hours, actually. I'll be back in two weeks.

Looks like Tomas got the bridge after all.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 18, 2004)

> ooc: Meardwyn, you said we have 6 hours of oxygen _so long as the people remain sedated._. I guess by that you mean the crew and passengers. Its my understanding that we haven't found anyone except the child and the lowberth passengers so far, is that right?



 That is correct.  However, there are at least the other luriani the Dr. mentioned in her log.  There may be others, and any mention of such hypothetically still sedated passengers would have been a slip on my part    There are some areas of the ship that haven't been searched yet - the staterooms, crew quarters, lounge, etc.


----------



## Douane (Sep 19, 2004)

Watus said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  And welcome back!




Thanks! 

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Sep 19, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Folkert,
> 
> My wife (an MD) was asking me how you were doing (and sends her best wishes to you).  Was your stroke related to the accident injuries?  Everything okay now as far as movement and the like goes?
> 
> Ian




Ian,

please convey my thanks to your wife! I really appreciate the concern!

Fortunately, I'm doing really well now. No impairment of movements, no permament damage, nothing. (I was very lucky!) Also, while I have no MD in the Family, I got 8 certified pharmacists, so it was made very sure that I was not released "back into world" till full rehabilitation.  As for the stroke, very probably the accident has been the final straw but I also have a slight inborn defect (a slight weakening of some vascular walls) which faciliated it.

Of course, I had to change to few things about my life, but who wouldn't do so in this situation?   


Many thanks!

Folkert


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing, and, no, doghead, I'm not stalking you  .

I only just bought the T20 rules, played a bit when I was living in england with the gurps rules, and I'm mastering a game next week. Talk about a steep learning curve.

Anyways, I can post about once every day, sometimes more, sometimes less, depending on my work.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing, and, no, doghead, I'm not stalking you  .
> 
> I only just bought the T20 rules, played a bit when I was living in england with the gurps rules, and I'm mastering a game next week. Talk about a steep learning curve.
> 
> Anyways, I can post about once every day, sometimes more, sometimes less, depending on my work.



Sounds great, DrZ.  Would you like to jump in playing Ruzz'koff (in which case you can just start posting after you've gotten up to speed on what's happening - email me if you have any questions) or would you like to wait and start with your own character when the party reaches the next starport?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, playing another persons character is like wearing someone elses underwear. It may well be cleanly washed and ironed, but it's still a bit odd....
I'll get up to date reading the storyline and will try to play Ruzz'koff untill the next startport, while I make my character, then switch at the next startport, if that's ok with you. Hell, I might even get to like the odd sensation in my nether regions and continue to play the little bugger, who knows. I've still got a lot of reading to do, so I have no idea how he's been played.

About char creation : where can I find the details or can you give me a quick summary?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Well, playing another persons character is like wearing someone elses underwear. It may well be cleanly washed and ironed, but it's still a bit odd....
> I'll get up to date reading the storyline and will try to play Ruzz'koff untill the next startport, while I make my character, then switch at the next startport, if that's ok with you. Hell, I might even get to like the odd sensation in my nether regions and continue to play the little bugger, who knows. I've still got a lot of reading to do, so I have no idea how he's been played.
> 
> About char creation : where can I find the details or can you give me a quick summary?



Yeah - not ideal, thanks for being willing to work with the situation for a little while.  Unfortunately, I've already got someone's newly made character running around this near-ghost ship only to have that player drop a couple weeks later. With luck, the party will make it out of Tamandere pretty soon, and I can more easily write your new character in and the old characters out. I'll get you the character generation notes soon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

On Character Generation: If you've got the book, it's pretty standard. I was remembering it being very complicated from way back when we started, but that was because not many of us had the books.

4d6, drop the lowest.  Most races, except zhodani, are fine

Luriani are modified slightly:
+2 Constitution, -2 WIS. 9 meter land. Can breathe water and dive to 240 meters without artificial aid or discomfort. +2 to FORT Saves. +4 Swim Checks. No skill point bonus or extra feat. 

They are the dominant political force in the Gateway Domain, and life can be somewhat more challenging for those non-Luriani trying to compete with the the establishment in terms of politics, business, eating, etc. I'd prefers someone from the Gateway Domain, just so the character has some investment in the things going on here, but we can work with that if you have other ideas.

Current Party:
Quinn, human marine
Ruzz'koff, vargr navy/merc
Tomas, human traveller
Trelene, Luriani navy/professional
Ktarle, Aslan doctor
Saanath, Human merchant/traveller
Zaedhrarrg, vargr scout


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, nice story so far. I'll jump in whenever I've finished reading the OOC thread and had a good look at my skills.

Cheers


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OK, am up to date with the threads, now looking at character sheet and posting later tonight. While googling for traveller for my own campaign I came across this amazing thinghie :
> 
> http://www.utzig.com/traveller/iai.shtml
> Have Fun




That's a great site!

Be aware though, that T20 uses different UWP codes thae the edition that map was made with ( and that I've messed with some worlds beyond that).  Daramm, for example, is a very large waterworld in the new Gateway sourcebook, whereas it's relatively small, but earthlike on that map.  An excellent resource, just the same, though.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

aaah well, can't win 'em all


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

In the interest of helping your GM plan a bit, I'd appreciate some OOC and/or IC discussion of the possible destinations of the Dvonn if it successfully leaves Tamandere.

This is a pdf of the UWP codes of worlds within Jump 3 (Dvonn's rating) of Tamandere.

A few notes on these planets:
Daramm, the Sector Capital and the Luriani Homeworld, was Dvonn's originally intended destination, and the system the party just came from.

Dukhm the Domain Capital, was the originally intended destination of the party and the site of the Mercantile Council

Sauma Forain is the Primary world of Saanath's home system. He is from the secondary planet, Kansas.

Gashiddi is an asteroid belt. Primarily a mining and research facility.

Isk only recently joined the Imperium - Luriani nature documentaries have been portraying the inhabitants as "awakening savages"

Tomauu has the largest Ursa population in the Imperium.

See the starmap for trade routes and possible destinations beyond a Jump 3 radius.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd go for DUKH, since it'sin imperial space and it has a navy base, but, I'm the newest so someone else'll have to make the hard decisions  .


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

Just as a note of explanation - all of the planets in this immediate area are Imperial - the official code for what I listed as "luriani" is "Il", "I" for imperial, "l" for Luriani. Same with the Ursa world "Iu". Imperial means a broad mix of races or a majority mixed-race human population. Sorry - that wasn't clear at all in the chart.  I've changed it to Mixed in the chart.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi guys. 


My brain hurts after a 24hr workshift, and my keyboard seems more and more like a comfy pillow evry time I look at it. 
Anyway, just a few more things before I go to sleap for a few hours:

You were looking for plans for the future? Well, here are a few.

The more experienced travellers may have thought about this. If we live, we're gonna be bloody bloody rich. We have salvage rights on the corsair. And evrything in- and on it. If the owners want it back its gonna cost 'em 25% of the ships value.A 400T corsair costs about 150MCr. Say half that, because of damage, age and stuff.Thats 75 Mch. 25 % is about 18MC. Thats what, 3MCr each? Thats 9,000,000 US$. Each.

And that's not it. Can you imagine Bill Gates ordering his goons to knowingly leave people slowly suffocate, over the course of a few days.
Now imagine how much television corps would pay to have exclusive footage of the tapes wich show him giving the order, and getting angry when someone tries to do the right thing, and threeatening them to have his way......
Or an exclusive interview with one of the heroes. Or with the sole survivor....
And the funny thing is that all of this happened in (imperial) space. So they don't care whether we sell 'em planetside or not. It's not in their legislation, it won't devaluate the evidence. And it's the best way to make sure this isn't going to get hushed over or bribed out.

So, where do we go from here? Easiest way for the GM to make us get rid of all that cash is to either retire the character as he's bought himself a little island on a pleasure planet, concubines included, or he puts the money together with some of the otherst for the downpayment on an armed and armoured jump-4 far-trader, to be off and have some more adventures.

Anyway....

Good night


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

As an FYI - to claim salvage, You'd need to take Dvonn to either Daraam or Luur, the nearest starports rated C or better.

DrZombie, I like the enthusiasm


----------



## Watus (Sep 23, 2004)

That's a toughie... we don't really know what's going on yet, or exactly who is to blame for all this, so it's hard to know who to run to.

Gateway Arms, JohnHenry, and HiranuCorp are all Nells corporations, right?  Quinn's first instinct would be to run to the nearest center of imperial power, but in Gateway, that means running to the Nells's, right?  And that's obviously not a good idea.  They've already tried to kill us twice, and are about to do it again...

Is there a large Malikhot presence on any of the nearby worlds?  Or Scout or Navy?  Any truly independant news organizations?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

> Gateway Arms, JohnHenry, and HiranuCorp are all Nells corporations, right?



Yes, though it will take some IC discussion for everyone to be clear on this. Malikot Corporation is not.




> Quinn's first instinct would be to run to the nearest center of imperial power, but in Gateway, that means running to the Nells's, right?



Yes. Dukh is the Imperial Domain Capital. Archduke Huleri Nells, presiding. Daramm is the sector capital, Duke Gerard Nells, presiding. 



> Is there a large Malikhot presence on any of the nearby worlds? Or Scout or Navy? Any truly independant news organizations?



There are naval bases at both Daramm and Dukh, though both are at low strength because of the Solomani Rim War. There is a Scout Base at Dukh. Because of the Mercantile Council, there is also an absolutely massive corporate presence at Dukh.

The only independant media source in these parts is TAS - most everything else is run by HiranuCorp.

According to Dvonn's registry, the ship, and the Malikot company is based out of Treading (0518, D6669B7-4). They don't have full offices on other worlds (these were sold off as the company converted to a travel company from a merc outfit) instead partnering with independant travel agencies to arrange their cruises. You might be able to find company representatives on some of the major worlds serviced by their routes.


----------



## Watus (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, it's not his call, and it will obviously require some IC discussion, but I can tell you that Quinn will vote for a naval base on either Daramm or Dukh.

He is a marine after all...


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, this obviously isn't working. I don't know what to do about it, but I need to drop the campaign.  I don't know if/when I'll be able to come back, so feel free to kill Ktarle if necessary. I'd love to return some time, but I can't promise anything and I hate stringing you along as I have been.

It's good to hear you're doing well (as can be expected), Duoane.

DrZombie: doghead isn't a bad person to be following around.  Good to see you on board with this as well, even if I am leaving.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

Seonaid,

I'm very sorry to see you go - and you are welcome back any time you can.  As long as the Crew makes it out in one piece, Ktarle will be waiting for you     When players let me know something's up, I try to hold a spot open, and I'm happy to do that, if you'd like.  Hope things smooth out for you soon.

Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

That being said - we're down a whole bunch of people right now, with some important decisions to be made (how do deal with whatever fun twists might ahappen to remain here in Tamandere, where to go afterward, and how to proceed once you get there, for example). 

For those still present, would you like to proceed, or take a break until Tonguez and doghead get back, or some other choice?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2004)

Found some inconsistencies in my timeline (You apparently arrived in Tamadere 10 days before you left Daramm), and things aren't supposed to be quite _that_ screwed up around here, so I've fixed a couple things.  along the way I accidentally deleted the newspaper from the very first post of the campaign and couldn't re upload it to the original post or here for some reason.  Anyone needs it for any reason, let me know.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2004)

Maerdwyn, for character creation, do you do the rolling for the tour of duty or do I do it?
As a rough character concept i'm thinking of something a little odd. A character that grew up on a TL 2-3 world, somewhere at the dege of known space. Son of a high lord whatever, something vaguely medieval - celtic - scottish (yes, another Celt-based character, so sue me ). When he was about 12-13 a scout ship crashed near his ancestral lands. Te scout survived, but the ship didn't. After a long recovery period, the scout was fit enough to travel back to the crashsite, and started to try and repair the radio. My character would've been 14-15 then. He hung around the spaceship the whole time, fascinated. The old scout didn't have anything to do , so he started to explain how things worked while the tow of them scrounged the wreck, building a radio from the computer motherbords, old batteries, duct tape and sweat.
Four years later another scout ship appeared, having heard the distress beacon whilst on recon.
The young warrior got permission from his father to join their honoured guest. 
I'm guessing one term as a barbarian, then a term either in university (depending on my stats) or as a professional, then a few terms as a scout, and depending on what happens then maybe a term or two as a merc or rogue, or traveller.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2004)

I like it.   There's a Highland-cultured planet (humans and vargr) near the edges of the domain that might do - Zaedhrarrg had some business there during his prior history.  Maybe he was the scout who answered the distress call? (I should also ask if that would be okay with you, Douane.)

You can do the rolling on the prior history.


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey all. I'm back, but haven't caught up IC yet.

Off the top of my head, Saanath would like to get a better idea of whats going on here before deciding where to go next. So far its been out of the pan into the fire ...

Like Quinn, he has very little faith in Lurani justice at this point, so anything Imperial sounds good. Getting the Dvonn to its destination would be a poke in the nose for Nells, which appeals. Putting the conversation between Nells and the captain into the public domain appeals mightily, but so does using the threat of doing so to do some serious arm twisting. But that would be a dangerous path to walk down I think.

But surviving, thats Saanath's primary goal at the moment.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2004)

Maerdwyn, I'll hold off actual character creation untill someone has a clue as to what's happening next (claiming the ship as salvage, or continue working aboard the old corsair since they need a new crew anyway, buying a spaceship with the money from the salvage, trying to escape from the prison planet after being convicted in a corrupt court, whatever), though I'm gonna stick with the low-tech roots, I think. I can work out most "character types" from that base. We'll have a few weeks to make the character anyway, because of the time-lag involved in PbP.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn, I noticed Trel has popped back into the picture. Would you like me to ghost him?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2004)

If you'd like to, doghead.  That wold give you something to do while Saanath pilots Dvonn towards the gass giant.  Completely up to you, though.


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2004)

No problem. I am a bit wary of picking up a second established character, but Trel hasn't been around long, so he still feels NPC'ish.

Saanath is going to try and put together a package of data that confirms that the distress signal was genuine - presonal logs, ships records, stuff like that. The idea is to have some ammunition in case Nels-C starts trying anything (assuming we survive of course - but recent events have given Saanath some cause to hope.)

I'm also wondering if the jump computer was hacked in some way. I think Tomas said that all the jump data look good, which made me suspicious (although I have to dig back through the ic thread to see if Saanath is aware that he say that). Pirates would be one suspect; it would be a clever to capture a ship with a minimum of danger. But why jump the ship here, so close to a JH base? Nels=C is another suspect; his refusal to help the Dvonn suggests that he knew more than he let on. And then there is that strange field around the Kerchan and the excessively armed guards on it. Personnaly, I think that he is trying to set up the company that runs the Dvonn and eliminate the competion. Which would mean the fighters are his. But its only very speculative at the mo.

Anyway, off to dig up Trels character sheet.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 22, 2004)

Maerdwyn, I was thinking about this new character. I don't really mind playing Ruzz'koff, but I would kinda like to rework him a little. Basically just keep the name and the actions he's done so far, and make a new Vargr character, starting from lvl 1. He hasn't been talking in-game about his past, and he certainly hasn't been tellig anyone wha skills he has or hasn't got. He might just have been waiting to see how the rest does before fully commiting or whatever. I mean,the characters now each other for just a few days now. I dunno, what do you think about it?


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> On the bridge, Zaedhrarrg calls Quinn over to sensors. "That's it," he says, pointing to a mass that he has detected on the far side of the gas giant, near one of its moons. "Say hello to Gateway Arms. She's a big one, maybe a cruiser. 815 tons, if my readings are right. We're just over an hour from Gelugon's outer atmosphere, and the fuel skim; we've started to decellerate. The SDB is a ways behind us, but will make up time as we slow down. In about an hour, we'll have GA, two fighters, and an SDB all around us... " He trails off. letting Quinn draw his own conclusions.




A Gateway Arms Cruiser? Did I miss something, or is this new? Gateway arms sounds familier, what would Saanath know of them?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2004)

The Gateway arms ship was referenced in the captain's log, he only referred to them as "GA." When Douane came back for a bit, he voiced a suspicion about the ship still hanging around, so I've been rolling his sensor checks to look for it:


			
				 Captain's Log said:
			
		

> F***ing Tamandere! This time I really am going to have to let Shael go. She’s costs us a week at the least, and put us at the mercy of the damned Nellsians. And that’s a week, assuming the JohnHenry bastards here will sell us fuel, which can’t be taken as a given. If they won’t, their gas giant will have to do, but it doesn’t look all that inviting.
> 
> Shael’s been with me a long time, but I need a real astrogator now, not just a mate.
> 
> ...






			
				Zaed said:
			
		

> "...But even putting all that aside I strongly suspect there's still a G-Arms ship out there. Something must have carried those fighters and the logs indicate that it was here and probably is still. Why it doesn't reveal itself, I can't say. Also it was conveniently exactly where _malfunctioning_ drives kicked the Dvonn out of jump space."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2004)

Saanath knows of Gateway Arms as the major supplier of legal mercenaries, commerce escorts, small startships and personal weaponry in the domain.  Zaed knows a little more because the family corsair had to tangle with them on a semi-regular basis when he was a kid.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn, I was thinking about this new character. I don't really mind playing Ruzz'koff, but I would kinda like to rework him a little. Basically just keep the name and the actions he's done so far, and make a new Vargr character, starting from lvl 1. He hasn't been talking in-game about his past, and he certainly hasn't been tellig anyone wha skills he has or hasn't got. He might just have been waiting to see how the rest does before fully commiting or whatever. I mean,the characters now each other for just a few days now. I dunno, what do you think about it?



I guess that would be okay with me, though he has established himself as a former naval officer (he's wearing newly bloodstained Naval dress whites under his vacc suit right now), so I would prefer that be kept.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

A Heads Up.

It looks like I'm going to be away from the keyboard for about a week. At this point looks like it will be from the 9th to the 14th of December. During this time I suspect that my internet access will be minimal.

As usual, feel free to ghost Saanath and Trel during this time as needed.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi all - I'm sorry this game has been dragging lately.  I've had a bit of a GM block and things haven't bee fabulous here a home.  Hopefully, I'll be picking things up now.  Just wanted to say sorry for the past few weeks, and thanks for sticking around.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Maerdwyn - there are times when its gets hard to find the energy to work it all out. You have my appreiciation for sticking it out.

So everyone, lets get this bloody tank emptied and get moving (or some food, or sleep).

To speed things up, a little ooc discussion - how about this. Drain out the bulk of the water through the purification system. (ideally I would like to just vent it directly into space, to avoid contamination of the main tank - possible?) If we can drain it all out of the room, lets do so then clean up the room. If those in the tank need to stay submerged, drain it down to a couple of feet (enough to keep them covered) and purify it with alcohol. Must remember to flush the pipes to the purification system with alcohol or some such cleaner to ensure no contamination remains in them.

thotd.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan.

No worries M., I was kinda busy at work as well, so I was a bit thankfull things got slower .


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 4, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> No worries M., I was kinda busy at work as well, so I was a bit thankfull things got slower .




Yep same here - end of year reports and all were slowing me down too 

Okay - so the waters been purified and tanks vented. Looks like we need to get the Doc into the Tank and then move on to the next chapter - *The Big Escape*


----------



## doghead (Dec 4, 2004)

I think we need to assign someone to make sure the ship is fully decontaminated, then get the life support back on line. I don't wthink we vented any water - it can only be done from the main tank. So we need to check that the filters were able to handle the contamination and the water in the main tank is not contaminated. Then we need to decontaminate the filter system and piping leading to the filer system. Trel will happily do this. Perhaps with the Doc and V, assuming that that give us enough tech know how. It might be an idea to leave passengers sedated, or even move them to Low Berths. Except that it would be an idea to have a few of them contribute to the broadcast distress signal. So ...

*Life Support Team* - Trel (muscle), Doc (brains), V (tech). - complete decontamination, assess passenger conditions and sort out. Get food prepared.

*Bridge Team* - Quinn, Saanath (pilot), Ruzz'koff (nav), Trelene (sensors/comm) - get us refulled and outta here.

Who am I missing? Tomas. 

What was the status of the engines? Do we need a engineer team?

Thoughts? Preferences?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 4, 2004)

Zaed is on the bridge, currently on sensors.  He can easily be told to do whatever.  He could also have a sudden dizzyness spell and need to retire to sickbay.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

doghead, you're the only PC on the decontamination team - why don't you write up those actions, and then we'll move on, at least attempting to get life support back on line. 

Everyone else, If you haven't posted recently and are still around, do so.  Trelene is probably going to be able to break through the jamming.  She, and anyone else on the bridge, need to decide what message is going to be broadcast.

Watus: 



Spoiler



Quinn figures the following tasks are necessary before jumping out of the system.  Life support needs to be tested and functional.  The Dvonn may need to enter combat.  She has three turrets, which each need a gunner to be fully effective.  A destination needs to be picked for jump - and that should be decided off the comm system, incase others are listening in on it, which is why I had Quin call everyone to the bridge ASAP. Once life support checks out, masks can be removed and conversation can take place pace to face.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 7, 2004)

I've been checking who's who and who's still playing.

Quick list:
- Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui  (seonaid) : NPC Aslan medic
- Saanath (Doghead) : Alive and kicking : merchant
- Force Commander J.C. Quinn : (Watus)* :* Still alive? Last seen 9 nov on the boards.
- Zaedhargh (Duane) : Vargr navy : alive? last seen 23 sept on the boards
- Tomas Makea (Tonguez) : Navy/belter : still kicking
- Ruzz'Koff (Wilphe - DrZombie) : Vargr Noble/Navy. Alive.
- Trelene Scrautigue (Tailspinner) : Navy/Traveller - Prof : alive.
- Trelalaweiro (Orvallon - Doghead) : merc pilot : ghosted by Doghead.

Unless I've missed an away notice, that leaves Zaedhargh and Quinn as undecided, the two aslan as NPC's/ghosts, and four definite PC's. It might be more fun if we try to give those that still play "key" positions, so that evryone can contribute and make key errors at exactly the wrong time. Or, if Duane and Watus are MIA we could each ghost another character, thereby freeing up the GM, but that might be a little bit too difficult. 
What do you guys think? I'm just trying to sort out the mess before we get into trouble and start lagging, because a game with too few posts dies a silent death, and this game is just too good to be left to die...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

With the skill sets involved, it makes sense that the four active player's PCs would be in the key positions, with:

Trelene at comm, sensors, computer, or astrogation.
Tomas (he's gained at least a level from his RG incarnation, BTW) at Astrogation, Engineering, or Pilot.  
Saanath at Pilot, Comm, or Computer
Ruzz'Koff (DrZ, if you have a new version of him, please post him in the RG so I know about any differences if you get the chance) at Astrogation, Engineering, Sensors, or Captain.

Putting everyone active on th bridge together would give everyone the most to do with what's coming up.  Vyrkris can handle engineering in a caretaker role while the rest of you try to get the Dvonn into jumpspace.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

OK, Trel and Ktarle on decomntamination and life support, then food and drink.

How many do you need on a bridge? How many roles can be doubled up?

Do the jump drive engines need any work?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

These three are absolute necessities if you plan on jumping out of here, and can't be doubled on a ship of this size:
Pilot
Sensors
Astrogation
Engineer (Not on the bridge, but in Engineering. Just needs to monitor things down there - unless something goes wrong, or there's damage)

These are optional - They cannot be doubled simlutaneously, but one could alternate between stations:

Captain (increase others effectiveness; decide on tactics to improve ship's attack and defense or movement.)
Computer (aid weapons, defense, astrogation, or in some cases, other things)
Communications
Gunner (One on the bridge, and up to one per turret for increased effectiveness)

Edit: No poblems known with the jump drives.  Zaed and Saanath think they got the problem in the Astrogation software fixed, or at least isolated, so that it won't screw up the next jump.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

Saaanth is weak on Sensors and Astro. Pilot is his strong suit.

Will try and get an IC post for trel and co up tomorrow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2004)

Skills:
Pilot: Zaed 15, Trel 15, Saanath 13
T/Sensors: Trelene 19, Zaed 11, Ruzz 10, Vyrkris 7
T/Astronavigation: Trelene 19, Zaed 11, Ruzz 10, Tomas 8, Vyrkris 7
T/Engineering: Trelene 22, Tomas 11, Ruzz 10, Vyrkris 7
Leader: Quinn 14, Ruzz 13
T/Computer: Trelene 19, Saanath 9, Ktarle 9, Vyrkris 7
T/Communications: Trelene 19, Ruzz 10, Saanath 9, Vyrkris 7
Gunnery: Trel 11, Zaed 10, Tomas 9
T/Medical: Ktarle 9, Quinn 3, Zaed 2

Suggestions:

Captain: Quinn
Engineering: Vyrkris
Medic: Ktarle

For now:
Pilot: Trel
Sensors: Zaed
Astrogation: Ruzz
Computer: Saanath
Communications: Trelene

Combat:
Pilot: Saanath
Sensors: Ruzz
Computer: Trelene
Gunnery: Trel, Zaed, Tomas

Jump:
Sensors: Zaed
Astrogation: Trelene

Major Engine Problem: Trelene to Engineering


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for that breakdown, Tailspinner. 

Like I said before, it looks to me that Ruzz'koff has some more skill points coming (and perhaps a complete rebuild), which might affect that chart somewhat.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2004)

.Bloody double post!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2004)

So looks like I'm on Guns.

I can aid on Astronav. until we get into a combat situation. 
I'd love Engineering but I suppose thats a bit too far from guns so yep all cool

Oh I'll get onto updating the RG too...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

Tonguez:



Spoiler



Er...I wouldn't get _too_ comfortable in that turret.  Let's just say I suggest you take the ventral turret - the one just down the corridor from engineering, yes?


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, the Marine is a better pilot than Saanath. Damn.

I'm going to leave Trel on decontamination. We really need to get Life Support back on line. He can handle the ships weapons as well, so can switch to Gunnery if things get hot. 

Saanath will stay on bridge, where ever is needed. Tailspinner, do you want to call that.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 8, 2004)

Trel has some background issues that make him unable to fully benefit from Quinn's leadership ability.  Saanath's skill plus leadership bonus > Trel's skill plus leadership bonus.  

Trel:  



Spoiler



Trel has been a consultant with several vargr rebel groups on Qarrz.  To them JC Quinn was known as "The Butcher of Qarrz", who effectively crippled  the rebellion on that planet for a time.  He only knows of Quinn by reputation (which he takes with a grain of salt, war being what it is, and vargr being what they are), as he hadn't arrived on Qaarz by the time Quinn had been promoted offworld, but he won't necessarily be overjoyed to see Quinn when he sees him on the bridge.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 9, 2004)

By the looks of it I'd better get Ruzz into shape, will try to get him worked-over in the next few days. I'll just have him stick to the bridge for now. He's there allready, looking for where he'll be able to help.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

Naughty Maerdwyn,

Not keeping you threads under control again. I'll leave it to you to open up a new IC thread.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

Which he has already done.

BTW Maerdwyn, you might want to re-spoiler the Sense Motive rolls. They *naked* at the moment. I only just managed to look away.

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks, doghead - although when I looked, the spoilers were still hidden. However, the quotes were all messed up - weird. Maybe something in the new versions of the various styles the boards are using? Anyway, I put the spoilers in Sblock tags in the new thread, which for everyone's info, is at:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1944098#post1944098


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

SBLOCK tags are good. Neater (but chunkier).

See you over in the new thread.


----------



## doghead (Jan 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn, could I get a bit of detail about the Quinn/Trel connection. I assume that it comes from the time when Trel was fighting the Vargr raiders. I get the impression that Quinn didn't learn of Trel by name. Was the same true of Trel? Did they ever speak, or hear each other?

Thanks


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 16, 2005)

Doghead- It comes from some time after the events in the bg that Orvallon wrote - after the break with the Luriani house of Melwan.  Trel has seen Quinn on holovids, and knows about him from friends or foremer friends back on Qarrz. He has never been on the same planet at the same time as Quinn, however. For more:

[sblock]Qarrz is a Tech10 luriani world with a minority vargr population of 38%. Most of the planet's surface is covered in ocean, but the land masses are extremely rich in platinum - not the most useful metal, but still a desired one. Work in the land based mines has traditionally been the domain of the vargr underclasses. 

In an Imperium-wide development project begun by Empress Margaret almost fifty years ago, the planet was given a vast quantity of mining equipment: robots, high temperature drills, etc, the goal being to both improve production and get sentients out of unhealthy and unsafe mining conditions. Additionally, the equipment came with millions of credits earmarked for retraining the miners. Within a few years, the program was judged by everyone a tremendous success, in terms of the boon to the former miners' standards of living and the size of the Qarrzian economy.

The big blow to peace on Qarrz came about twelve years ago, when the Solomani began their buildup to war against the Imperium, and the Imperium's predictable response. War was on the horizon and everyone knew it. The imperium needed to build up its defenses. The emperor decreed that all non-essential mining operations be converted to military projects. The Imperial mining robots and other equipment on Qarrz were transferred to other systems to mine radioactives, titanium, and other minerals with military applications.

The governor of Qarrz had gotten quite wealthy off his planet's platinum trade, and, he reasoned, much of the planet's economy was tied up in that element. He could not allow the planet's economy to crash for the sake of a war that might never come. So he ordered the mines reopened, and offered the mining jobs to vargr. Most refused flatly, as most vargr now had better paying jobs, and had been in that lifestyle for a couple generations. The governor responded by raising mining wages, and when that didn't work, barriers to other occupations for vargr, and a requirement that tuition for land-based universities be prepaid before entry. This forced some back to the mines, but it just created more and more resentment in others. Unrest grew, until strikes and, eventually, riots became commonplace. 

When it became clear that the security forces were unable to deal with the violence, the governor made an appeal for aid to the sector Duke, who sent in the Marines and charged them with upholding the governor's rule. The commander on the ground was one J.C. Quinn - this was about four years ago.

The marines had some success in putting down the violence, but were unable to get at the root causes, because each time they met with vargr leaders, they claimed they did not have the authority to change Qarrzian policies regarding emplyment or education - only security. Quinn did begin recruiting for the Marines from among the vargr, and this eased tentions some, but a large element of the vargr population viewed him as an enabler of the Qarrzian regime.

When the bombings started, the luriani population on Qarrz panicked, and Quinn was ordered to put an end to the uprisings once and for all. Thousands were arrested, and many civilians (both luriani and vargr) were killed (accounts vary, predictably, about who was to blame for most of the deaths. 

Quinn's reputation as the "Butcher of Qarrz" among the vargr on the planet comes from an incident in the city of Darshoon which had recently been devastated by an earthquake. The city was heavily vargrish, and the rescue operations were handled exclusively by Marines. On some of the days Force Commander Quinn attended, with the stated goal of improving tensions. According to the vargr, Quinn and the Marines learned that Ker'legg Arlesh, a leader in the resistence, was in the city, and they went to the apartement complex when he was hiding out to arrest him. When they could not find him, they imploded the building, and began firing indiscriminately on civilians in the area. Quinn later claimed that the marines were not behind the building's collapse - that it collapsed due to structural damage from the earthquake - and that his regiment had been fired upon before returning fire, but the number of dead and the fact that explosive residue was later found within the rubble of the building, makes these explanations ring hollow with most of Qarrz's population. Quinn was promoted off planet, and left the Marines soon after.

The next Marine commander on Qarrz was Ludo Bianco, who immediately imposed planetwide curfews and set about disarming all non-military citizens on Qarrz. Open conflicts between the vargr and marines continue through the present day.

Trel and his mate, whose break with the Luriani house of Melwan had become known among certain other who worked against that house, were brought in last year to advise Arlesh and the Qarrzian vargrs on Imperial Marine tactics and how to resist them. He grew to know and like them, but cut ties after it became clear that his advise was being used not just to resist the marines' operations on Qarrz, but to hunt and kill marines themselves. [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Meardwyn,

I'm in a swd20 game that seems to have gone belly up. There are two others in the game with me - Festy_Dog and Thanee. Both are solid players. I wondered if they would be interested in porting across to T20. Thought I would check with you first before mentioning anything.

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

doghead, 

Yes, I'd love a couple more players, so you can offer them spots. I'll probably wait until we leave Tamandere, to bring their new characters in, though ( I promise it really will be soon  )

edit : if they want to take existing NPCs for now, that's great  too, but at this point, getting new character's ready might be better.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Tonguez, I'm sorry there hasn't been much going on for Tomas.  The fighter has moved out of practical range for either of you to fire a the other, so if he want to take over for Vyrkris in Engineering, things might be more interesting.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Sweet,

Hopefully they will pick up a shell in the interim. I was rather hoping to have a player ghosting Quinn cos I think Trel is going to go through a difficult phase.

And winding up the GM is never a good idea.

thotd.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Heh.  
BTW, have I mentioned how nice it is for PbP to have email notification turned back on?


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Invitation passed on.

I wouldn't know about email notification. I didn't know it had been turned off. I keep up to date using the User CP panel. I rarely check my email anyway - much to the irritation of my friends. Fortunately, they have learned to email my phone if its urgent. Which usually means I get it in a day or two when I remember to dig my phone out from the bottom of my bag (and recharge it).

Lu|d|oghea|d|ite


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Weird.  I passed 2000 posts and didn't even notice.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Whoops. Well, only another 989 to go til next time.

I managed to plaster 2000 posts! or some such nonsense over most of my milestones.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 24, 2005)

My apologies for running out on you all.

I hope you get by fine without me


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for checking in Wilphe. Hope things are going well for you.  I sent you an email - feel free to check in on the crew to see how they are faring


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations on getting out of there, everyone - I can tell you it probably wouldn't have happened if DrZombie hadn't decided to jump early, and there were plenty of other points along the way you could have been in serious trouble as well.  

There are a few things that will need dealing with during the jump, in addition to anything you all can think of:

The Cargo hold is in major need of damage control.
The survivors who are still drugged (luriani in the tank, a couple other sentients in the mess hall) will be waking up soon.
The finds that Trel and Quinn made in Mr. Blair's stateroom need further analysis
Someone will need to determine what the effects of the misjump are going to be, in case they can be prevented or mitigated.
Everyone who is still alive desperately needs food and sleep.

We also need to talk a little bit about the campaign itself.  It's been going on about 18 months now I think, and it's been limping a little towards the end, mostly my fault. Let me know if you'd like to keep going, with a new adventure after this one.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2005)

Can they do anything to us in jump space? Shoot us down? Board us?

No?

Right, Saanath is going to do a little happy dance, then go down to the autogalley and dial up a huge serving of burritos, a bucket full of grog, and throw a party!

All right, just kidding about the grog. That'll wait until we have patched the hull, sorted out the sick, restored the environment, twiddled the navcomp, had a quiet nervous breakdown and then got some sleep.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 25, 2005)

Well I just caught up and I'm back if people still want me
Depends what DrZombie wants to do with Ruzz'koff.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

The only thing they can do is analyze your jump point for clues as you your destination and time of arrival. Of course, with the misjump, that becomes almost impossible as well.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Wilphe, DrZombie is on vacation with his family at this point- I believe he is planning on making a new character when we get to the next planet, but we'll see.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 25, 2005)

Possibly we can sort who is playing who out shortly, there do seem to rather a lot of us who are not around anymore and a lot of ghosting?

I will stay OOC for the moment.

Status report (as I understand it)

Wounded but stable:
Zaed'drag, Ruzz'koff

Wounded and needing treatment:
Vyrkris

Okay:

Quinn, Trelene, Trel, Saanath, Ktarle, Tomas

Dead:

Captain Darius 


Alive on the ship:

Those alive, but sedated in the passenger lounge (who we haven't interacted with yet page 13 of IC thread 3)
Alden Glendower, a middle aged mixed-race human male
Dorothy Fingal and Arthur Fingal, a middle aged Vilani couple.
Milikan Kenin, a mixed race human male in his thirties
Rerg'shael, a female vargr in her thirties. Her badge and uniform mark her the ship's astrogator.
Hector Guzman, a middle aged human male. his badge indicates he is the ship's steward.
That Luriani baby


Items that need immediate attention:
Whole "ship being on fire thing", damage control, Treatment for Vrykris

Immediatly after that:
Food, sleep, sweeping the ship for other surivovors and nasty suprises

Items that can wait:
Where are we going to end up exactly? Being in jump there is nothing that can interact with the Dvonn at all and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of point worrying about it right now as we won't drop out of jump for a week or so. If that happens to be the other side of the galaxy we can worry about that then.

Items that need attention:
Monitoring to ensure the spores don't grow back
Getting the ship repaired as best we ca
Reviving the passengers and crew


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Back.
Sorry whilpe for ursurping your character. Any sensible way out of this? I could play another character untill we get to a starport, or something. I'll continue to play ruzzkof untill I hear from you and Maerdwyn.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 28, 2005)

You haven't got anything to apologise about; the only person who has anything to apologise about is me, because I haven't been here to play him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 28, 2005)

DrZombie can keep playing Ruzz'koff untill we get to Dukh, and then we'll reevaluate things, not just for Ruzz'koff. Probably what I'll do (and this was the plan even beofre Wilphe came back) is to ask DrZ to make a new character, and make that character's experience and wealth on par with the other characters after this adventure. If that's not to your likeing DrZombie, let me know, and we can try to come up with something else.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> We also need to talk a little bit about the campaign itself.  It's been going on about 18 months now I think, and it's been limping a little towards the end ...




End? In a way it feels like we have just started. On the other hand, as much as Saanath would like to stick it to Nels-Whatsits, that might be bighting off a lot more than can be chewed.

I'm for continuing the game. However, things might get quite hot for us in Duhk once Nels-Whatsits arrives. 

With that in mind I think we need to do some preparations. I'd like to see datafile built containing all the relevant information to date. Off the top of my head, that would be the original Kerchan bridge recording, original distress call, sensor records of the fighters and mercenary cruiser (along with records of their attacks and attempts to mislead the SDB into thinking we were the Ulugu ... something.), Dvonn's crew logs, medical data on the spores, .... Anything else?

The next question is whether we stick around and try to stick it to Nels-YouknowwhoImean or just use the materials gathered to get him off our backs and get the hell out of dodge. He agrees to say he sent us out in response to the distress call, we agree not to tell the truth in return for not being prosecuted for nicking a couple of his shipsboats.

I still would like to know what was going on. I can't help but feeling that the Dvonn was set up, and Nels-XXX was part of it. But I'm willing to _live_ without ever finding out.

Regarding the survivors, I think we should work on getting the crew awake before the passengers. And clearing away the dead as well. The crew can take some of the load off us. But how do we handle things? Who has command of the ship. Personally, I'm not all that keen on the idea of handing control of the ship back to them. I think we should empty the Shipslocker of weapons first, just in case. Legally, how do things stand?

Anyway, not sure if I am making much sense - its a bit late here and this little black dog should be in bed.

Cheers


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2005)

While I'm thinking about it, who's here.

Saanath & Trelelwiero (doghead)
Trelene (Tailspinner)
Tomas (Tonguez)
Ruzz'koff (Dr Zombie/Wilphie)
TBA (Dr Zombie)

NPC's
Quinn (ex Watus)
Zaed (ex Douane)
Ktarle (ex Seonaid)
Vyrkris (NPC).

So looks like five players at the moment.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 11, 2005)

I know I'm not there at the moment; and I need to check the Ic posts to get my details right but, the little nagging voice of one of Ruzz'koffs alternate personalities says:

Don't trust:

"Rerg'shael, a female vargr in her thirties. Her badge and uniform mark her the ship's astrogator"

I don't believe the Dvonn just happened to misjump and get ambushed by a Merc Cruiser

I think it came out from jump exactly where Rerg'shael intended...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2005)

lol. Ruzz'koff has no idea where the ship is heading now, but he will listen to the little voice with the brittish accent in his little head.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Not shooting down that theory, BTW - just pointing out a post showing some work being done on the subject of the misjump, made when neither of the voices currently in Ruzz'koff's head were in there:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1811065&postcount=505


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmm...


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2005)

How are things? I haven't had a chance to check out any of the threads but for the last few posts, but it looks like ya'll are doing okay.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Just saw the post in  doghead's game. We're doing well over here, although we've a few more characters that players at the moment.  _Dvonn_ is safely in jumpspace, with the crew yet to really decide what comes next.  Ktarle is still waiting for you if you'd ever like her back


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2005)

Just the answer I was hoping! I'd love to get back in this, though I'll have to catch up on the IC thread at the very least . . . Give me a few days and I'll be right on that. Anything I need to know immediately? ::excited::


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

We're in jump space right now, trying to get sorted for the return to normal space (around Duhk hopefully). There is a bit of an IC discussion of recent events in the page or so. The 'dandruff from hell' referes to the biocontaminant (a kind of fungus spore?) that absorbs vast amounts of oxygen - you were around when we arrived on the Dvonn, weren't you? Life support has been restored. There are some mechanical repairs to make. We have all had 8 hours sleep and some food.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 11, 2005)

And Dr Zombie is Ruzz'koff and I'm Passanger 57; in case you get confused.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Most of Dvonn's passengers survived, along with two members of the crew.  Captain Darius was killed when her shuttle crash landed (you were still around at that point), and Vyrkris died  after sufferring severe chemical burns during jump preparation - Ktarle was unable to revive her, but put her body in a low berth to preserve the body after the attempt.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> How are things? I haven't had a chance to check out any of the threads but for the last few posts, but it looks like ya'll are doing okay.




Seonaid,

Glad to see you back after your long sabbatical. I hope that you will be staying a while.

Welcome back,
Tailspinner


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2005)

Holy heck! You sure know how to throw a party! I was literally on the edge of my seat, catching up in the IC thread. In some ways I am so glad I wasn't around when it was happening, because I think the PBP lag would have killed me! Let me tell you--that was some of the most exciting and nail-biting role-playing I've ever seen. Kudos to you all, and I'm now caught up.


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

It was some ride.

But then, after the introduction that Maerdwyn threw us, what would you expect.

thotd.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2005)

Heh: Ktarle and Quinn both have K/Interstellar Law (+8 and +6 respectively), but I wouldn't trust either of them in a courtroom. I'm not sure I'd trust either of them to find the appropriate information in a computer database, for that matter.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Heh: Ktarle and Quinn both have K/Interstellar Law (+8 and +6 respectively), but I wouldn't trust either of them in a courtroom. I'm not sure I'd trust either of them to find the appropriate information in a computer database, for that matter.




Trelene has K/Interstellar Law +19


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2005)

Aw, thanks guys.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene has K/Interstellar Law +19




Lovely.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice. Must have missed that one. 

Edit: Definitely did. :\ Glad to have her aboard!


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Maerdwyn,

So right, where are we? Waiting on Saanath's report (er, thats me) and Trelelawiero's (er thats me too). Damn. Sorry. I've been scrambling to get my two games rolling again, and allowed myself to get drawning into one or two other ... er, distractions. I have no self control *sigh*.

So I've put the distractions onto the back burner until the weekend. Once again its 2am, so not tonight. Tomorrow barring any disasters.

thotd.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 14, 2005)

It's always worth it to wait for you, doghead. But it would be nice to get someone in here to play Trel. What an interesting, interesting character. Anyone know anyone who's familiar with T20 and would play a good Aslan?


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey I like playing two characters. It does wonders for my post count.

Unfortunately I don't know much about the Aslan. I suspect he could be made alot more interesting.

thotd.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

doghead (and everyone else) : I messed up in my post for Saanath - Blair was on Kansas a month ago, rather than a year. Everything else is the same (regarding the fact that it was winter in the cat's habitat, and that it has it's summer coloration, etc.) I changed some things in the adventure after writing it up, then didn't get them translated onto the screen, sorry.

It doesn't change much, but it makes more sense since Sauma Forain (the primary planet in Kansas' systm) was the Dvonn's last port of call prior to ending up in Tamandere.

if you could edit Saanath's speech to reflect that, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

Speach updated.

I also took a bit of a liberty with the terms - Ranger/Warden/Warder. Is it a problem?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

nope - looks good to me 

Anything you want to do as far as your homeworld is concerned is up to you - you can have as much or a little control over it as you like.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

If people would like, I can move things along somewhat, either just to the end of the meeting, or speed through the rest of the jump, depending on on what everyone wants to get accomplished.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't think I have much to contribute at this point beyond repeating "Oh #### we are all going to die"...


----------



## doghead (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Maerdwyn,

No tearing hurry here. Been a bit snowed under at this end, so I've been a bit slow. 

I need to post a response for Saanath. Been meaning to get onto Trel, but I'm a bit hazy on what exactly Trel found in the stateroom. I was planning to go back and reread that part. But if you want to ghost hack Trel and outline what he knows, it would be fine at this end.

thotd


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in no rush either, but I likewise don't have much to say or do. I'll roll with whatever is thrown my way.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 21, 2005)

Go with the flow. RP'ing two dull weeks in hyperspace might be a bit much. Maybe we should post what the various characters are doing during the week:

- Collecting as much evidence against everyone involved as possible, make plenty of copies and hand them out to erveryone, while keeping all the original evidence in a safe.
- Ask if anyone knows anything about interstellar law, and trying to figure out where we stand legally (going for ship salvaging, and trying to sue the company for the murder of the captain and all the dead crewmembers and passengers, failing to aid a ship in distress, assault on civilians, assault on a rescue party, Failure to aid women and children, wearing the wrong kind of underwear, anything he and whoever seems to know something about interstellar law think they can make stick).
-Train the passengers and crew for emergencies and evac, just to keep them busy.

That's about it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice post, doghead. The discussion of how to proceed once you arrive at Dukh is important, so if anyone else has thoughts on it , it would be good for the group to come to a consensus. Once that is reached and the meeting wraps up, we'll fast forward to the jump exit.

doghead: [sblock] I was just working on a post for Trel, when I saw what you just posted for Saanath - Since I think that could generate some discussion, didn't want to jump on your toes re: Trel at this point. So, here's what I was writing - it's not very artful, so feel freee to reword anything you like with it. 

"Trel explains that the safe had been tampered with in a number of ways. First, a section of the back wall of the safe had been replaced with a highly porous material that blended in perfectly with the rest of the safe's construction. He lifts up the two vials and the circuitry, "Behind that section of the safe was this. It is a relatively simple, but effective two-stage device. The shift into jump space when Dvonn left Sauma Forain caused the materials in the two vials to mix. The exit from jump space into Tamandere system released the activated contents of the vials as well as a shunt from the ship's ventilation system. The vials' contents - I believe it to have been a very corrosive gas - were then blown through the porous panel and into the safe." At this point Trel indicates the melted resin block that sits in the damaged briefcase."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks. I thought that I figured I'd better get my finger out and get it up before the conversation moved on.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

Maerdwyn: [sblock]I was going to put this up in the IC thread, but there was something I wanted to check first. If I (finally) understand it right, then it suggests the possibility that one of the crew is working for whoever is running this show. Assuming Trel understood a little quicker than me, he would have talked to Quinn/Ruzz'koff/Saanath about getting access to (and copies of) the maintenance logs for the Dvonn, or anything else that could reveal who could have done this before the meeting. Could you let me know if this is possible and any result.

IC post

[bq]Trel lifts a battered briefcase from beside him and places it on the table.

"ISS may be just the people we wish get pissed off.

"The safe in Mr Armand's stateroom was tampered with in a number of ways. First, a section of the back wall of the safe was replaced with a highly porous material that blended in perfectly with the rest of the safe's construction." 

He lifts up the two vials and the circuitry. 

"Behind that section of the safe was this. It is a relatively simple, but effective two-stage device. The shift into jump space when Dvonn left Sauma Forain caused the materials in the two vials to mix. The exit from jump space into Tamandere system released the activated contents of the vials as well as a shunt from the ship's ventilation system. The vials' contents - I believe it to have been a very corrosive gas - were then blown through the porous panel and into the safe." 

At this point Trel indicates the melted resin block that sits in the damaged briefcase.

"Only a fool," we used to say in demolition training, "Gets caught in their own explosion. ISS are not in the habit of using fools. The fact that Armand dies suggests that he did not know what was going to happen. I am inclined to believe he was used. By someone who knew what he would be carrying."

"ISS, in my experience, are not particularly forgiving people."[/bq]

Have I got this straight?[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 24, 2005)

No fair keeping secrets! Daaaaaaad! he's keepin' secrets!


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

Hang in there Seonaid, all will be revealed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 24, 2005)

doghead:

[sblock]Yes, the IC post makes sense from Trel's perspective. As far as the maintainance records go, Saanath gets you the following from the log of Hodor Freyir, Dvonn's chief engineer.  The first entry is from nine days before departure from Sauma Forain.  It opens a service ticket with the heading:  *Replacement safe in Stateroom 8*

"Fine.  Captain wants the security in a stateroom upgraded, I'll get it upgraded.  Hell of a time finding anyone who could get it done on our schedule, but I found a supplier for that safe Gergh wanted.  Whoever this guy is, he's got Gergh in a snit.  The safe is on order, and the company says it should arrive in time to install it before we leave for Daramm."  The technical details in the entry show to security company contracted to install the safe was SFRM (Sauman Forain Risk Management), and that the safe ordered was a high quality commercial model, to be installed in state room 8."

Six days later:
"Gergh is pissing me off.  All he has to do is keep me informed - Good deal or no, I don't like other people changing my contracts even if they are captain of the ship.  SFRM showed up today with four safes - one for each of the empy staterooms and Gergh quarters.  I almost sent them away until Gergh tells me he authorized the other safes yesterday.  Anyway, they're in now. They'll come back tomorrow to put the walls back, then Hector can get off my ass about getting the staterooms ready for the passengers."  According to this entry, new safes were put into Staterooms 4, 5, and 9, as well as in Captain Gergh's quarters.  All the safes were same model ordered a few days earlier.

The next day, two days before departure:
SFRM is finished, finally.  They must have sent their B team today, because they were a lot slower than the guys who showed up to do the real work yesterday.  Four safes went in yesterday in four hours.  Today it took the same number of guys seven hours to get the walls into presentable shape.  Maybe part of that is Hector being too picky, but I wish they'd sent the other techs."  The service ticket is closed following this entry. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 24, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> No fair keeping secrets! Daaaaaaad! he's keepin' secrets!




Now, now, don't make me come in there, you two. You don't want to be sent to your low berths without any nutritional supplements do you?


----------



## doghead (Apr 25, 2005)

Er, no. Not really.

Maerdwyn [sblock]Gomen ne. Check the other safes? It sounds like the second team were responsible for rigging the safe, but the possibility exists that they were all rigged. I can't really see the benefit of this, as it would just put the biocontaminant into a number of safes, but it should be checked. So if there was time, Trel would have had the other safes looked at as well.

PS: How did Armand die? And the Captain?[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 25, 2005)

doghead:

[sblock] Trel finds the porous panels on each of the other indicated safes.  He looks for residue of either the dust or of a chemical that had been in the vial, but the decontamination efforts have wiped such evidence away.

Armand (State Room 4) died of asphyxiation, a victim of the dust.  The captain died while trying to repair the power regulator on the M-drive, slipping and breaking his neck.  Those in the other staterooms with the affected safes were Trel and his mate (SR5) and Meredith Egrain (SR9).  The way the ventilation system is set up, the same ventilation conduit fed SRs 4 & 5. [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (May 2, 2005)

We seem to be lagging.

Are there any more revelations or are we going to <poof> You are there?


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> We seem to be lagging.
> 
> Are there any more revelations or are we going to <poof> You are there?




Im here, but some friends have just dropped in for a few days. I might be a bit more erratic than normal. Feel free to ghost Saanath and Trel as necessary.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Trelene until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2005)

Doghead had a nice idea in his last post : recruiting. That would be a way out of this mess, safe fromm Nell-c and under the wings of the empire. ISS security or something. A good way to introduce new characters as well. Something to bear in mind. Although claiming salvage from the ship, suing Nell-C and selling the television rights to the story, get filthy rich and buying our own free trader is promising as well  .


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2005)

I just want to get out alive!


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn,

If Duhk is at 12 o'clock, where is the big ship relative to the Dvonn?

Do we have maneuver drive? If so, at what acceration?

PS: I'll have some of that filthy richness too, please.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 13, 2005)

The big ship would be at about 10 o'clock. You have maneuver drives at slightly less than 3G.

The _Empress_ is approaching at 4G. Dvonn is quite a ways out from the planet.

The four clusters of ships outside the main ring seem to be mostly scout and larger naval ships. These clusters are moving in synchronous orbit at realtively high speed. The ships in the main ring there, oddly enough, are (after accounting for drift) almost stationary.


----------



## DrZombie (May 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn, I don't know if you made that newspaper yourselve or if you stole it somewhere, but either way : extreme coolness detected, well done.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 13, 2005)

Thanks, dude


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2005)

Ah, the old pdf paper trick. 

Us jaded old timers are much harder to impress.   

If the Empress is coming from the direction of the planet, I would suggest moving towards her. The less time we are sitting around with our arses hanging out, the better.

As for the ships around the planet, I'm sure it means something, but it escapes me as to what. So long as they don't try shooting at us, I don't think Saanath really cares at the moment.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Ah, the old pdf paper trick.
> 
> Us jaded old timers are much harder to impress.




lol


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## DrZombie (May 27, 2005)

Off to southern france for two weeks with wife, kiddie and bunch of friends. Cheers.


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2005)

I'll be gone from Monday to Monday for a work conference. I will have no real internet access the whole time. I'll definitely post Monday morning before I go, but I doubt I'll be able to get back on until late the following Monday. Do what you will.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Trelene until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

Apologies for the absense of late, been a little under the weather. Hopefully I will be back on my feet by the end of the week-ish.

thotd.


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2005)

I'm off. Ktarle will do her best to cover her ass as much as she can and, in general, will defer to the judgment of the other PC's (if it comes to that). Maerdwyn, I trust you--Ktarle was doing fine when I was gone before. I'll be back in a week. Don't have too much fun without me.

Hope you feel better, doghead.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Trelene until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2005)

<Enjoying excellent Navy hospitality>


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 12, 2005)

back, but could someone fill me in on what the é"'§è&'éè("''§é"&é is going on?


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

The Navy has separated us all and it's making Ktarle paranoid. Though she hasn't tried leaving the stateroom yet, I have a feeling that isn't exactly "encouraged." Ugh. I can't wait to get out of here!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

(Back from my trip...)

That's essentially what's happening, at least from Ktarle's perspective.


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

AAARRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHH!

Maerdwyn is the most diabolical GM. Don't be fooled by the mild mannered everyday Joe Pats Fan! and all round Mr Nice Guy exterior.

I wanna be just like him when I grow up.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn, I accidentaly rolled a 6 in the scouts mustering out benefits.
Is this something you can use or do I reroll.

Also, when do you plan to give me a shot at an introduction?
barb4/academic1/Scout3, a fighter/faceman kinda thing.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

Whoa . . . Maerdwyn is most definitely diabolical. Good choice of words, doghead. I can't _wait_ till we're all back together again and can talk!

Edit: Heh, I was checking out the rogues gallery, and I didn't realize Sanaath was so young!  He's the youngest of us all!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

I apologize for being off topic and also in a thread I do not belong but hopefully I can be forgiven.

MegaTraveller Players' Manual is free on DT RPG this week.  I don't think its T20 version but I imagine it has some fluff that you could all use. 


http://www.drivethrurpg.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=432


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> MegaTraveller Players' Manual is free on DT RPG this week.  I don't think its T20 version but I imagine it has some fluff that you could all use.
> 
> http://www.drivethrurpg.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=432




Working on it as we speak Brother S.

From what I hear the Megatraveller system is one of the better ones. More elegant than the monster that is the T20 sytem. However, I do feel somewhat that playing anything other than the game out of the little black books is a betrayal of sorts.

thotd


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

Well let Maerdwyn have a gander at it he might like it.  (as in the fluff not the system)


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

Got it. Can't open it. I'll give it another go after shutting down.

Hey DrZ. A six. That would be like, The Big Sleep? The Last Hurrah? The Long Day's Journey into Night? Bummer. Better warm up those dice again.

BTW, what with DrZ and Barbarians? I give him the freedom to do anything, he recreates a barbarian. Fast forward say like a billion years into the future, mankind has built an Empire in space, and he still wants to play a barbarian.

thotd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Got it. Can't open it. I'll give it another go after shutting down.




You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader or other pdf reading software.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

I've got Reader 5.1, which I suspect is the problem. Its a little on the old side. Got a 'there is a problem (9)' message when I tried. The Reader help file doesn't give any key to the problem codes. Duh. How much help is that?

Hey BS, if you see Krug around could you send him in the direction of his _Once upon a time in the Weird West_ game? Got some lonely players there. I had a look but couldn't see him anywhere (he's online, or was about 30 minutes ago). He's not accepting emails, and I can't PM. 

thotd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> I've got Reader 5.1, which I suspect is the problem.




Aye, yeah that is the problem... 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Hey BS, if you see Krug around could you send him in the direction of his _Once upon a time in the Weird West_ game? Got some lonely players there.




Message sent.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks.

And maybe I should look to update.

thotd.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> BTW, what with DrZ and Barbarians? I give him the freedom to do anything, he recreates a barbarian. Fast forward say like a billion years into the future, mankind has built an Empire in space, and he still wants to play a barbarian.




Yes, guilty as charged. I usually play barbarians unless I really force myself not to. And then I still have the inclination to throw my characters into battle.
To quote The Smiths : "In my life, why do I waste valuable time to people whom I'd much rather kick in the eye." So playing a barbarian online is a bit of a pressure valve. That and running over old grannies with my pickup, offcourse.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks, BS - downloading it now   Say, What's up with GroovyGamers?


DrZ:
[sblock]A scout ship is going to be a little small for the group, so I'm not too sure how well that would work.  Any interest in a heavily indebted trader in search of investors to avoid repossession? (Or some such thing that would allow relatively easy introduction to the rest of the party - what are your ideas?)  I'll let you come in a soon as the party gets planetside, which will be just as soon as the characters can convince their interrogators they aren't bad guys.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh allmighty and allknowing gamesmaster:
[sblock] Well, scout ships come in all sizes. From what I've gathered, they "loan" them sometimes to retired scouts, so they have access to ships in all the corners of space. Also, scouts never retire, they're placed on non-active duty. 

Several ways you could go:
1 Ignore the ship, I'll reroll and you do whatever you like.

2 Retired scout : an old scout-ship rebuilt as a trader, looking for a crew. He might off-course be placed on active status at any time, and his ship repossessed, without any prior notice. The crew will have little choice in the matter if they're in some out-of-the way system without a way back.

3 Not-so-retired scout : given a scout ship with some nifty sensors and stuff, sent away to whatever corner of the universe to trade, and in the meanwhile collect data for the scouts-ISS-whatever. The other characters needn't know about this.

4 Unretired scout. The characters are told in no uncertain terms that joining the scouts and getting the hell out of the system would be a very wise and life-lengthening career move on their parts. My character happens to have room on his ship.

I like option 2 and 3, since they don't seem to railroad the characters too blatantly, but you can manipulate to your hearts' desire behind the screens. But you're the allmighty wise gamesmaster, so you do what you like [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2005)

DrZ:
[Sblock] I had a long response, and lost it.  Upshot - Option 2 or 3 (prefer 2) would work well enough, but the planned reward for this first phase of the campaign ending was going to include money aimed at allowing the party to invest in a ship of their own.  Having another ship available to them might reduce the appeal of that money, as that's generally what large amount of money get spent on in Traveller, in my experience.  I will leave the choice to you - if you take the ship (option 2), I'll alter the rewards I'm planning for the existing characters.  If you want to reroll, you may do that, too.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn:
[sblock] 
I'll just do a reroll thinghy, I think. It's a bit too much of a hassle, and if my char is entrusted a paceship he'll have to be able to fly it, wich means a ton of feats and skills.
I rerolled. Go ahead with whatever nasty scheme you're planning.

As a quick background :
My char grew up on a low-tech world, as second son of a clanleader (think scottish highlands). He was trained as a hunter and partook in the traditional sport of cattle-stealing.
When he was sixteen years old a scout-ship crashlanded on the planet, in the forests near his clanlands. The wounded scout was brought to the castle and recovered from his injuries. He befriended the young warrior, and told him many tales of the "civilised world". 
It was he who accompagnied the scout back to the woods to see what was left of the ship.
He watched in fascination as the scout got the power back online, and then the communication system, and the computer.
It was almost a year before rescue came. The yong warrior accompagnied the scout into space, getting a scholarship from the scouts to study.
He even finished his bachelor degree in electromechanics. Afte graduation he joined the scout service.
In those twelve years he served mainly as part of a border scouting team, specialising in on-planet scouting and survival. He has seen more class E starports and low-tech civilisations than he cares to remember.
He left scout service after his last mission on wich his old friend got killed by the natives. He blames himself for that, for failing to protect his friend. He is placed on non-active duty for a while, taking an extended leave, but with an open invitation to reloin the scouts when he feels like it.
He is now looking for a far-trader who can use his talents. He's fairly good at electronics and mechanics, and has good survival skills.

Hope you like it, tell me if I need to change anything.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2005)

This is very cool. Very hard to do in FTF roleplaying. When we get back together I'm gonna read every single spoilerblock. I'm very curious to see what he's done.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, and by the way, Maerdwynn, I was rereading the first page of this OOC thread. In september last year you said that we'd be in a spaceport shortly, and that I could change characters then. LOL. 9 months ago.
On the other hand, I said I'd have my character ready in the next few weeks. You know how fast I am at character creation from doghead's game though. It's allmost done, I promise.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

er...ah...um...soon, I promise?  

Thanks for sticking with me, guys.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2005)

No, you misunderstand me, I'm not complaining at all. Just funny how things go. This has been one hell of an adventure, and I love being part of it. You're a very good PbM GM. Thumbs up all the way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks, BS - downloading it now   Say, What's up with GroovyGamers?




Hopefully nothing I've not been over there in a few days now...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hopefully nothing I've not been over there in a few days now...





Nothing now - I was having problems I thought were board wide, but turned out just to be specific to my account  - all worked out now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet. 

Removing this subscription.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2005)

Yo, Maerdwyn, I'm confused about what's going on IC. Can you post a (spoilerblock) explanation of who's where and what's going on?

I agree with what DrZ said: you're an excellent GM, and I can't _wait_ to see what heck you put the other guys through.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 18, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yo, Maerdwyn, I'm confused about what's going on IC. Can you post a (spoilerblock) explanation of who's where and what's going on?
> 
> I agree with what DrZ said: you're an excellent GM, and I can't _wait_ to see what heck you put the other guys through.





Well thanks guys, not sure about that, but I'll take it.  (Way back when  getting to Dukh had been mapped out as taking two FtF sessions - looking back at my original plans, I've got a little hand scrawled note on there "How long does a FtF session take in PbP?")

Regarding what the others are goin throught, all I can say is I just wish Watus was still with us 

Seonaid:
[sblock]After Green left KTarle's room, Ktarle went to the door and tried to leave (at leas that was my interepretation. Te guard outside the door stopped you.  While Ktarle and the guard wer standing in the doorway of your room, Ruzz'koff and the captain of the Empress Margaret walked to your room, relived the guard, and are getting you out of there. [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I was reading it after a long, long, long day and it confused my poor tired brain.  After reading your explanation and the post again this morning, I understood. Thanks.

What's FtF?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 18, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> What's FtF?




Face to Face


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2005)

D'oh. I was thinking of everything I could and nothing fit.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Maerdwyn (and Wilphe, if you care to):[sblock]I have no stuff? Crap! What happened to my duffle? Was *everything* taken when we boarded? Yikes . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 24, 2005)

Just a heads up that I am moving house and my net access may be patchy for a bit


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2005)

Hope everything's okay, Maerdwyn.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Here.

Sorry everyone, things have been a bit mad at this end. Will get better, then worse. I'll let you know soonish.

And I'm with DrZ. Maerdwyn has had my chaarcters jumping through hoops. I want to see what he has been doing to the others.

thotd.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 7, 2005)

I forgot all those people were there! And apparently I didn't read the old thread closely enough. Old post edited to reflect Ktarle's knowledge (unless you want her to roll a memory check).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Wilphe -
When DrZ begins playing his new chracter, do you intend to play Ruzz'koff again or start with a new character?  (Or continue with Dorothy - although I'm afraid she doesn't have much os a skill set for adventuring)  Let me know your preference.

Hope the move went well


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd like to take Ruzz'koff back if that is okay - though that in part depends on exactly how much trouble he has got himself into...

Dorothy is interesting to be around; but she isn't exactly a proactive problem solver.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 15, 2005)

Sick as a  dog, folks.  Will be back shortly.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 15, 2005)

Hope all is well.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

(mostly) back from a nasty bronchitis. I'll try to get a post up there today.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2005)

You're free to take him back as soon as we're planetside. I'll post my new character tonight, that is if my wife isn't in labour by then  .


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2005)

Does this mean we can look at the Saanath spoilers?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 22, 2005)

aaah bugger.

Oh, and look at this


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn, I don't know how you're gonna play this, but I can see a few ways of getting my new char into this:

[sblock]

- Scouts never retire. He could be assigned to the group as a sort of "unofficial" bodyguard by the scouts. Maybe helping out when the criminal underworld wants to take them out, him being at the right place at the right time, purely coincidental, offcourse.

- He could be a new crewmember. That would mean we'd have to secure a new ship first. I don't know how long that will take, but unless you fast-forward a little, that might take a few weeks of posting, at least.

The char is ready, I just need to be able to post it, wich shouldn't take too long.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2005)

The bare bones of my character are in the RG, I'll update soonish.

Maerdwyn :
[sblock]
Quick background history : muc as was written before:
Planat far far away, recently revisited by a scout explorer for the first time after the long night.
The planat has descended to barbarism, TL 4.

The character is the son of a lord, and was one of the few that dared visit the site were a glowing star fell grom the sky last night. He discouvers an escape pod with a severely wounded scout in it. The scout recovers after a long winter in wich he had nothing else to do but fill the young warriors head with fanct tales of the empire. When spring returns they return to the escape pod and start repairing the power and the radio, the scout teaching the young warrior as he scrounges the ship for spare parts to make the damn thing work again.
The signal gets picked up by a search team out looking for the scout, and the scout get picked up, along with the young barbarian who just cannot let this opportunity slip.

He works hard and get accepted at university on a scholarship sponsered by the scouts. He earns his masters degree in Xenobiology and joins the scouts afterwards.

He works mainly as a planetside explorer, and accompagnies scientist and other scouts on missions on the frontier.
In his last mission as a scout his old friend gets killed in a tense border situation in a last attempt to make piece. Enraged by the cowardly murder, and knowing that the scouts must remain neutral, he offers his resignation. His commander understands,accepts his temporarely resignation and directs him towards a merc group he knows will soon be deployed in the area.

After four bloody years as a merc he realises that vengeance will never bring back his old friend. He leaves the mercenaries and returns to the civilised world, looking for new opportunities.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2005)

> ooc: wondering if anyone wants to try to piece together exactly what happened and a next course of action, or just have me spell it out (as a result of official investigation etc). Reward goes up if you guys do it...




I haven't read all the s'blocks yet but I'll take an initial stab:

The Nells aren't cooperating with the Emperor and stalling over sending support to the Solomani Rim War) which has just started. The Imps would quite like a "more responsive" and "cooperative" local administration in place and now have a pretext to arrange just that.

Am I warm?


As for what's happened to the PCs, I'm working on it


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2005)

Conjecture:

It would appear that N-C wanted Arnand, either for himself or because he the Gelish wanted him and he needed to do them a favour. I would guess that he was investigating the connection between the two and someone realised who he was and that he had to be eliminated and any data he had recovered.
(It is therefore possible that the ISS could suspect Captain Darius and/or Trelene of acting as N-Cs agents to recover/destroy said data) - a theory which the broadcast recording has blown out of the water, at least as relates to Captain Darius...
However anybody else who went on the mission could have been suspected of being planted by him to recover and destroy said data.

The "fungus" that polluted the atmosphere on the Dvonn was intended to be a demonstration of it's power - it was either being sold by WNC to the Gelish, or vice versa?


How Tresh is worked into this I don't know


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

Obviously the fungus (is that what it is?) was meant to kill the entire ship's complement . . . Otherwise, why go to all the trouble of rigging the explosion? I'm assuming the bearer didn't realize, and didn't set it himself. Perhaps he didn't even know what exactly he was carrying? I'm definitely going to have to go back and read all of it again. Particularly the journal entries and such.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2005)

The fungus was a designer bio-terrorist weapon, and the dvonn was the test case. Nells-C was around to protect his investment and to oversee the final test before selling it. Either the ISS agent was on their tracks and was eliminated because of it, or he was corrupt and was betrayed in turn.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2005)

I would expect that an investigation of who installed the new safes in the Dvonn might turn up some very interesting information...


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2005)

maerdwy, any feedback you wanna give me on the new char (like : drzombie you arse, this is a complete waste of my time as a gm, why don't you just unsubscribe from this site, or wait, i'll just show this piece of crap to Morrus and he'll ban you forever, or something a bit more positive)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2005)

DrZ, I think he'll work out - Some of the skills overlap with other characters' but I thnk that's fine.  I', out of town right now, so my posting the next couple days will be a little erratic.  

The next big IC post will move things forward and give you an opportunity to introduce him, I think.

You guys have put together a good picture of what was going on - all that remains is trying to figure out what Treth had to do with things


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2005)

Let's see . . . guessing wildly, he was someone who stumbled upon the secret goo and was too important to be outright killed, so he was poisoned (hence the disorientation) and sent to serve at that restaurant. His memory seemed shot too, so perhaps the poison (whatever it was) affected all of his brain function. Or he was an early test subject gone awry. Or, but I doubt this one seriously, he was an original conspirator or creator of the goo and he was eliminated, sans killing him (see above references to mind-altering substances), for his part in the mess.

Edit: Obviously I have a clear grasp of things.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 2, 2005)

He was a technician or something, and was brainwashed to forget things. He was accidently infected.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi guys - I'm back - I'll try to get a post up today.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd find it hard to believe that Treth was a technician, he was a male Aslan after all.

That said, it's probably hard to find a culturally male Aslan this far into the Imperium (we are on the other side to Aslan space yes?); so that might be an effect of his conditioning


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

OK, ready, finally. 

Dr Zombie, I'm ready to start up with Gwydion, and Wilphe can take Ruzz'koff back.  Gwydion should start in Dukh's capital, and what he's doing there is up to you - he's likely been stranded by the Embargo, however, regardless of how he got to Dukh.  

Everyone (including Gwydion) gains two levels or goes up to level 10, whichever is greater.

From the salvage and rescue settlement, each character is owed 1.4 MCr, but the collection of that money from Malikot Enterprises (which has a branch office here on Dukh) has not yet been effected.  

New IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2481753#post2481753


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2005)

Maerdwyn, that last post was absolutely brilliant (in the ingame thread i mean, but the two extra levels are nice as well  )

You are one hell of a gamesmaster, and I thank Wilphe for having been absent long enough so I could join this game.

The fine details, the pictures of the medals (where the hell did you get those), the different recomendations for everyone (yes, I read them all, I admit), the newspaper bit, everything is very detailed, and goes that little bit further and gives that little bit extra. 

You rock.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2005)

Arse arse arse, just spend 50 min updating that bloody char sheet, then ENWORLD eats it. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARSE


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Arse arse arse, just spend 50 min updating that bloody char sheet, then ENWORLD eats it. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARSE





Sorry dude   - if it makes you feel better ENWorld ate my IC post a couple times yesterday which is why it took so long to get posted.  (Thanks for the kind words, BTW   )


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

DrZ - 
 What kinds of work would Gwydion be interested in at this point?  

What most spacers stuck on Dukh are looking to do right now is aything what will get them off Dukh.  Due to the embargo, on-world jobs are dime a dozen and pay about that much right now.  Spots with an independant ship that's leaving the system are _highly_ coveted, but that's one way to get out of the system, if he can talk, impress, or buy his way onto a crew.    Another way would be to leave on a scout mission (there is a base here on Dukh, albeit a smallish one - that's where you'd find out about missions, bounties, etc.), and another would be to buy one of the ships the Imperials have impounded over the last couple months of the Embargo, assuming he could come up with a loan for the money (or people who had money of their own [not hinting there, really I'm not   ])

When you get some background up on your character, I'll try to feed off that some, especially if you build some contacts in.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2005)

I never really fleshed out Ruzz'koffs background in detail, or at least never ran it by you

You want to go to email or PM or do it via S'blocks?


(edit: WOOT! Two levels! & A promotion!)

(edit, edit: Need to ask about prestige bonus?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> (edit: WOOT! Two levels! & A promotion!)





Well, the adventure did take about two years... and the promotion is technically honorary     (though it does come with the increase in pay, etc.)



> I never really fleshed out Ruzz'koffs background in detail, or at least never ran it by you
> 
> You want to go to email or PM or do it via S'blocks?




Sblocks are fine, but if you'd like to do email, that's fine with me as well.  
iliston at comcast dot net.

Edit:  an increase in rank of +1 yields a +1 in prestige bonus.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2005)

oops, he just became middle aged.
Say hello to stat penalties and become aware of your own mortality...


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> DrZ -
> What kinds of work would Gwydion be interested in at this point?
> 
> What most spacers stuck on Dukh are looking to do right now is aything what will get them off Dukh. Due to the embargo, on-world jobs are dime a dozen and pay about that much right now. Spots with an independant ship that's leaving the system are _highly_ coveted, but that's one way to get out of the system, if he can talk, impress, or buy his way onto a crew. Another way would be to leave on a scout mission (there is a base here on Dukh, albeit a smallish one - that's where you'd find out about missions, bounties, etc.), and another would be to buy one of the ships the Imperials have impounded over the last couple months of the Embargo, assuming he could come up with a loan for the money (or people who had money of their own [not hinting there, really I'm not  ])
> ...




Whatever is good for you. I left it openended on purpose, so you can do whatever you like. I can even "babysit" the PC's for a while for the scouts, or whatever.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2005)

character sheet ready. For tommy, I used the stats of a small dog and a cat wixet together, hope you approve.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> oops, he just became middle aged.
> Say hello to stat penalties and become aware of your own mortality...





Two years real time  

About three intense game world months have passed since Daramm


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, thanks Maerdwyn! I'm excited . . .

Two things. 1) Ktarle would, obviously, like to get to the bottom of this nasty virus (DMV is a cute name, made me chuckle). 2) I'll be in only sporadic contact until early Sept . . . moving etc.

Edit: September sounds so far away, but with the move it sounds so so close!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't wory about the sporadic contact for a while - I'm in (and have been in) that mode myself for most of the summer 

I should also mention that I think I'm willing at this point to run two separate adventures if characters want to go in different directions (and the numer of player warrants it).  I've been having a really good experience with that set-up, playing in a Delta Green game here on the boards that is split up into two groups of two or three players.  Let me know if that's appealing.

(Also let me know who is around - I know we've at least got Seonaid, DrZombie, and Wilphe, and Tailspinner is around too.  We may have lost Tonguez.  May get doghead back someday - hope he's doing alright )

Depending on who checks in, what's a good number to play with?  At the height of things seven was probably too many for me to handle equitably.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2005)

I personally like five . . . but it depends on who those five are.

I'm willing to split up, but if we can't get three or more on each, it doesn't seem quite worth it. Two is not enough.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I personally like five . . . but it depends on who those five are.




Anyone in particular you'd recommend extending an invitation to? (input from the other current players would also be good)


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I've been playing with festy dog, he's cool. Sparky is nice as well, but I don't know if she's still around. DPDX is a good RP'er as well, basically everyone from the GuiltPuppy crew. Hmm, If you want I can ask in the modern game I'm mastering... Ferrix might be interested.

How many do we need? If the players that are still playing work things out we might all head in the same direction. I mean, with a litte railroading and a bit of : 

three weeks later you enter the docks. There she is, your new ship.  There is a guy wearing a kilt hammering away at the landing gear, cursing in a basterdised form of galenglic at a jammed piston.

Or : 

You all sit in the restaurant enjoying your lunch, when three masked goons enter the bar carrying automatic rifles. Right when they spot you and ready their guns the leader looks in amasement at the point of a basterd sword sticking out from his chest. A muffled shot of a snub pistol sounds twice.
"Hurry, lets go out the back. There's four more waiting out front for you", a bastard sword wielding, blood-drenched muscled figure says.

You know. Decide on where we want to go next and go there. Action.

But maybe that's just me wanting my new character in the game asap.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Two years real time
> 
> About three intense game world months have passed since Daramm




Oh well, that must refer to me then.

Obviously my WIS bonus hasn't kicked in yet...


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2005)

At least one PC has a Trust fund, the Naval Arcitect Feat and a Recruitment score of (ahem) +17...

& has just had a few spare months to do some designing...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 12, 2005)

These are the people with whom I've played. Some are in more than one of these campaigns; I only listed them in one. The links are provided in case anyone wants to check out their style (_stylin'_). I did not, contrary to what it looks, list everyone in the campaigns (though I did for some). I also did not mention people already in this campaign, though certainly you all would have made it.  In no particular (game or person) order:

House Millithor: Endur, Pyrex, Xael, Thels

On the Merchant's Road: ToddSchumacher, Kajamba Lion, reapersaurus, Creamsteak, Festy_Dog, Sir Osis of Liver, John Clark, Torillan

Beginning to the End: Mordane76, Majin, Jarval, Velmont, Thanee, Jemal

Silverymoon Campaign: Manzanita, Erekose13

Storms of Change: silentspace, GPEKO, Someone

Lamentation of Lolth: hippocrachus, Chaos Apostate, Isida Kep'Tukari, Brother Shatterstone

Graverended Grimoire: Dalamar, Paxus Asclepius, Uriel, Serpenteye

Gardens & the Graves: hafrogman, Ashy, Lady Shatterstone

Legends of Hawaiki: Argent_Silvermage, Rauth Snowfang, wolff96, Mirth

Clockwork, Steam & Sorcery: loxmyth, Uriel, bruin, Badger

Warcraft D&D: sophist, Robbert Raets, dead_radish, Rayex

Pint Sized Sword & Sorcery: Fieari, Lichtenhart, Vargo

Heroics around Hommlet: MattDroz, WhatKu, mackenson

I would _love_ to play with anyone from the Welcome to the Halmae campaign (spyscribe, Fajitas, WisdomLikeSilence, others . .. there's no list that I know if, so it's hard to say), but I've never actually seen any of them PBP.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 12, 2005)

Can someone help me level? I have the free T20 somewhere, but if anyone wants to hold my hand as I do it (or at least give me some pointers and/or tell me anything else I need to know), that would be lovely. 

What is our spending situation? Do we have access to pretty much anything we can afford, here?


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2005)

I have the hard copy of T20, what were you after?


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 12, 2005)

::shrug:: I don't even know . . . Do strange things happen when you level in T20 (like extra feats and stat points)? I don't have time right now to look at Ktarle or my stuff, but I think I'm not even really sure what is involved with T20 leveling. It's been a long time since I've played GURPS Traveller and it's not like T20.

Sorry for the incoherence of that paragraph; it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## doghead (Aug 12, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> May get doghead back someday - hope he's doing alright )




So far so good, but not yet got the shipping done. Should go out next week. Moving is no fun at all.

I'm hoping that you will get doghead back too. Some time around late September maybe.

maerdwyn: [sblock]There are a few avenues I was thinking about for Saanath.

During the prologue, Saanath was keen to help Treth track down his family. Saanath got the feeling that there was something interesting there. After the Aslan's death, he would have considered still doing so, if for nothing else than to pass on the news.

At this point Saanath though, Saanath wants in with the Imperium. Combining this with the above would be ideal, but Saanath realises that you don't get a lot of choice when you sign up with the big boys. So given this, the 'diplomatic mission' would probably Saanath's first choice. OOC wise, I was thinking of taking his next _four!_ levels in something like cool like military intelligence or some such. Some hardware and combat skills, brush up on his people and tech skills. Get a ship with a spinal mounted meson gun ...

Surprisingly, he's not really interested in persuing NC. The man is now an outlaw with a bounty on his head. Thats a fairly big fall from grace already. On the other hand, if the others all want in on this, he might be persuaded.

Another option would be to join Malikot. Im not sure what sort of game potential line down this path, so it probably more of a sayonnara choice.

Anyways, just some thoughts.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> So far so good, but not yet got the shipping done. Should go out next week. Moving is no fun at all.
> 
> I'm hoping that you will get doghead back too. Some time around late September maybe.




Glad to hear it doghead.

[sblock]
Still can't get that spinal mount out of your huh? 

I'll build some training time into the beginning of the next adventure - I'll leave the details of what Saanath picks until you get back.  Looks like the diplomatic mission is becoming a consensus choice, which makes things easy.  If you don't mind, I'll ghost him a bit until you get back, just to make sure he's in the right part of the galaxy when you want to start up again.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> ::shrug:: I don't even know . . . Do strange things happen when you level in T20 (like extra feats and stat points)? I don't have time right now to look at Ktarle or my stuff, but I think I'm not even really sure what is involved with T20 leveling. It's been a long time since I've played GURPS Traveller and it's not like T20.
> 
> Sorry for the incoherence of that paragraph; it's late and I'm tired.





I'd be more than happy to help you out, too, Seonaid.  

It's basically the same as levelling in other d20 games - pick the class(es) you want to level in, then do skills and feats.

Academic or Traveller would seem to make the most sense for Ktarle, or professional if you sign up wanted to take your medical career in that direction (a less academinc type of doctor)

If you give me an idea of the kinds of skills Ktarle would like to work on (or the ones you think she's been using a lot lately, I can suggest a skill and feat package for your levels.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Are we reasching a consensus on the diplomatic mission? If so, I'll move ahead with more detailed planning over the weekend.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 13, 2005)

Ktarle is currently:

Academic 5
Traveller 2

We are going to "at least 10th level" which means she'll gain 3 new levels:

As general increase she will gain her 8th level abiulity increase as normal and a 9th level feat.

If she advances as an *Academic* she will get:
6th +1 Fort
7th +1 Ref, +1 Will   Bonus Feat
8th +1BAB

8+INT skilll poins and 1d4 stamina per level

As a *Traveler* she would get:
3rd +1 BAB +1 Fort
4rd +1 BAB
5th +1 Ref, Will  Bonus Feat

6+INT skill points and 1d6 stamina per level


You get class bonus feats at 1st, 2nd and 4th class level.

Therefore if she took 2 or 3 new classes she would get 3 bonus feats.

New class options:
Can't become a Mercenary - and doesn't fit the culture anyway
Can't become a Noble or a Rogue either

*Merchant* looks like it might fit her background:
No BAB, Medium Fort and Will, bad Reflex
7 +INT skill points, 1d6 stamina / level

*Professional* would also fit:
No BAB, Bad Fort and Reflex, Medium Will
7+ INT skill points
7+INT skill points, 1d6 stamina / level


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 13, 2005)

Mechanically, personally I don't think you are at any sexy break points for her two existing classes and that she is better off taking levels in Merchant and Proffessional.

It depends where you want her abilities to go - and we can then help with feat and skill selection.

And at some point I will probably sit down and work out what we have in the group skill and feat wise and see where we have gaps.

I know we lack combat punch at the moment, but fortunatly Gwydion fills that little niche. The rest of us suck - everyone else except Ruzz'koff has no BAB to speak off and he is about as strong and resiliant as a cardboard cut out.

So remember, if in doubt, hide behind Dr Z's character...


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it doghead.




Got my fingers crossed.

[sblock]_I'll build some training time into the beginning of the next adventure - I'll leave the details of what Saanath picks until you get back.  Looks like the diplomatic mission is becoming a consensus choice, which makes things easy.  If you don't mind, I'll ghost him a bit until you get back, just to make sure he's in the right part of the galaxy when you want to start up again._

Feel fee to ghost away.

Actually, I'd be happy for you to work out the next few levels as well. I don't have any of the books, and given that the 'training' would be rather out of his hands, it seems to make sense in an IC way. I do think upping Saanath to 10th is a big jump (hes now 6th level according to my character sheet), and would be happy with 8th.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 14, 2005)

I did see what everyone has got...

K =Ktarle
S = Saanath
R = Ruzz'koff
T = Trelene
G = Gwydion

*Feats:* (Not including basic +2/+3 skill feats)

Combat Medic - K
Surgery - K
Connections - Medical - K
Hacker - S,T
Market Analyst - S
Ships Tactics - R
Naval Architect - R,T
Damage Control - T
Jury Rig - T
Miracle Worker - T
Gearhead - T
Override Ship Security - T
Combat Feats - G

*Skills* Including Modifers:
                DD = 20+
                D = 10=19
                d = 5-9
Skills in italic mean we have no one with a skill above 9, this probably isn't going to be an issue for anything except Gunner and maybe UAD

Appraise - S, r
Aslan Biology - K
Aslan Genetics - K
Bluff - S, r
Broker - S
Chemistry - K
Decipher Script - K
Driving - T, G
Gamble - S
Gather Info - K, S, r
_Gunnery_ k, r
Hide - G
Interstellar Law - T, k
Leader - R
_Listen_ - g
Liason - S, r
Move Silently - G
Navigation - T, G, k
Pilot - S (Grav, Ships Boat, Starship)
         G (Boat, Grav, Air Water)
         k (Grav)
         r (Grav, Ships Boat, Starship)
_P/Hunting_ - g
Recruiting - R
_Ride_ - g
Spot - G
Surivial - G
Swim - T, g
T /Astrogation R, T, s
T/ Comms - S, R, T, g
T/ Computer - K, S, T, g
T/ Electronics - T,G
T/ Enginerring TT, R
T/ Mechanical - G
T/ Medical - K, g
T/ Sensors - TT, R, s, g
Trader - S
_Tumble_ g
_Use Alien Device_ - k
Xenobiology - G


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 15, 2005)

Very Helpful, Wilphe, thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 15, 2005)

DrZ:

[sblock]
How does this look for a homeworld:
Glen Murdoch (Ley Sector, Delta Quadrant, hex 1837)
E558653-1

The name would indicate a Celtic-like ancestry for the planet's first settlers, and the tech level (based on old Classic traveller maps) is what you were looking for. I dumper the starbase down to E from B for campaign reasons.

[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 15, 2005)

Is it it okay if I put that in the character thread and keep it updated as the party levels up and changes?

Might help for any new players (and us)



What, BTW, is the status of the other PCs and NPCs involved in the previous adventures:

Quinn - I know, was talking to the Imperials, so is gone.
Zead - Was wounded onboard the Dvonn? What's his current status?
Trel - ???
Yrkris - Was badly hurt when splashed with fuel, apart from that?
The Fingals - Have probably retired, but...


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2005)

Saanath is (was) basically a merchant shipman. He has some trading skills, some info gathering (computer and social) and some basic roughhouse skills. He can pilot a ship well enough. (actually, when I see 8-9 ranks I think Whoot!, but thats cos I mostly play in the shallow end of the pool.)

He is curently level 6, which means he has 4 levels in had theoretically, although I am inclined to level him only a couple of levels right now. Being quiet young, I don't really have a problem with the more experienced characters having a feew levels on him.

At the moment, it looks like Saanath's two areas of particular speciality are Starship Piloting and Trading (Trelene trumps him in most of the computer stuff I think.). I think that the ablity to Trade successfully might be a real bonus, both financially and in terms of provinding a solid cover. So given no significant changes in the character line up, I'd probably take levels in something that allows him to develope these areas. Scout - is that a class? 

I also wanted to give him a little more cloat, combat wise. BAB wise he sucks - level 6 and he has a BAB of 1! I'm sure there must be a law against that somewhere. But stat wise, he is OK, and I could put his L8 improvement into his CON to toughen him up a bit more. So would some armour.

I still can't work out why I put so much into WIS and so little into CHA. (Its not like there is any opne throwing sleep spells around.) I could say that it was for the Trader skill bonus. Its the only Wis skill he has. I do remember wanting him to be really capable in the trade and commerce area. So that would sound reasonable. Except for the fact that I had Trader listed as an INT skill. Humm ...

BTW, what are the basic positions on an armed trader that can manage Jump 3? Pilot, Astrogator, Engineer are listed as the minimum. Also listed are Master, Medic, Purser, Gunner, but most of these seem to be combined with other things. 

- Astrogator- Ruzzkoff, Trelene.
- Engineer - Trelene (Damn, have you seen those skill numbers! But no one else seems to have much ability in this area.)
- Pilot - Sannath, Ruzzkoff.

- Gunner - Ktarle, Ruzzkoff.
- Master - I think things tend to work more smoothly if there is a final arbitor. I also seem to remember that Saanath got a skill check bonus from Quinn (was this from the Leadership feat?). That sort of thing is nice in a pinch. Ruzzkoff is the only one with the Leadership feat. Ruzzkoff is the Navy veteren, right?
- Medic - Ktarle (again, pretty much dominates the field.)
- Purser - Doesn't seem to be any particular skill tied to this, but the position does seem to be tied to the ships profitability as a trader. Saanath can cover that.

And looks like Gwydion is the Away Team. (Beam me up Scotty! There's no intelligent life down here.)

So overall, we seem to have most areas covered. But some assistance in the engineering/medical area might be an idea.

As for Trelelawiero, he's pretty much in limbo. I did contemplate running him as my main character at one point ('cos he had more guns and can kick arse!). But Saanath is a more interesting character to play.

anyway, enough from me.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

Woohoo, on the road again.


Gwydion can fill in as part of the engeneering team (maintenance work and such), not being too bad with the mechanical and electronical stuff, and once we get off-ship he's da man.
He's also good to have around in the obligatory tavern-brawl, and he's not bad with a gun either.

Cheers


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2005)

Depends how big a ship we end up with, I'd expect something in the 200-400 ton range.

I'd be inclined to have ship-board positions as such:

Trelene - Enginerring and Damage control (Astorgation and Sensors when she isn't doing that)
Saanath - Pilot and Purser
Gwydion - Back up computer and sensors guy (Doesn't have T/Engineering)
Ruzz'koff - Command (Leader and Ship Tactics) - makes every one else better at their job and can fight a ship; can also fulfil any other crew role as needed
Ktarle - Medic and Computer (Gunnery in a pinch)

I was enquiring about the others, just because we have history with them and they could fill in some gaps.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2005)

Doghead:

Saanath can't take Scout because it's a Service class and requries you have been a Scout at some point.

He doesn't meet the requirements for Academic (EDU 14 & Int 12 or Bachelors Degree)
or Mercenary (prior term in Army, Marines or Navy), or Rogue (Counnections - Underworld)

He can take:
Merchant
Professional
or Traveller

(Unless Maerdwyn wants to make an exception and allow him in somewhere else)

Merchnat and Proffessional have the bad BAB progression/.
2 levels in Merchant would give him +1
2 levels of proffessional would give him nothing.
2 levels of Traveller would give him +1 BAB for only one less skill point per level

2 levels of Mercnary would give +2 BAB but not many skill points - and Maerdywn would have to waive the entry requirements

However:
If you raise him to 9th level you will get a General Feat, he easily meets the requirements for Martial Training - which gives +1 BAB per 4 character levels.
That would give him an extra 2 BAB in addition to anything he got from class levels


If you wanted an opinion I'd say:

Take three levels, Two in Merchant and 1 in Traveller 

Take Martial Training as your 9th level Feat - his BAB will then go up by +1 for the Merchant Level and +2 for Martial Training for a total of +3
(Traveller at 10th level would give another +1)

He'd then get 18 Merchant Skill points and a Merchant Bonus Feat
8 Traveller Skill Points and a Traveller Bonus Feat

So, if you gave him


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2005)

A few feats I wanted some brief info on:

Adv Knowledge
Adv Research
Geo Survey
Linguist
Obscure Knowledge
Pseudo-Eidetic Memory
Related Field of Study
Sixth Sense
Xeno-Empathy


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

sorry, at work for 36 hrs, don't have the book with me.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the work and thought, guys.  Wilphe, you can definitely put that info into the rogues gallery thread:  It will be good to have it all set the next time we need it.

Doghead:  my concern had been that you might think Saanath was falling too far behind, but if your are happy with level 8, you'd get cool points for doing that.  Not sure how that translates into gamespeak, but definite cool points.  One way might be to allow you to take Martial training as your 7th level Merchant  or level 1 Traveller (depending on what you choose) bonus feats , even though it's not normally on the merchant list and normally requires a level in a service class.

I was going to suggest also considering the Ace Pilot prestige class for Saanath, but it turns out that unless you get to the highest levels of the class, the Traveller class can do just about everything Ace Pilot can do, with more skill points and feats left over.  Ace Evasion at the Ace Pilot 7th level, though is quite nice (Think D&D's evasion, but it applies to attacks on the craft you are piloting)


I'm willing to base trader off Wisdom rather than Int, in order to represent a more instinct-guided merchant (much as I'm willing to allow a STR based intimidate, rather than a CHA based one). 

If you go with 2 levels of Merchant, taking Martial Training at 7th level, you end up at 8th level with a (total)+4BAB, +1 Fort and +1 Will, and 18 Skill points

If you go with 2 levels of Traveller, taking Martial Training at level 7 or 8, you end up with a +4 BAB, AP:Medium, an extra feat.  +2 to Ref and +2 to Will, and 16 skill points 

If you go with one of each, taking Martial Training as your Traveller feat, you end up with +3 BAB, +2 REF, +2 Will, AP:Medium, and 17 Skill points

If you don't take Martial Training, you end up with either a total of a +2 BAB if you put both levels in one class or remain at just +1 if you take two different classes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> A few feats I wanted some brief info on:






Just now found this:

http://t20.org.uk/library/index.php?T20:Feats

 

The site appears to have all the OGL content from the T20 book (which is almost the entire book), organized more logically than the book itself (*Bookmarks it*)

Also, in the class section of that site, there is a prestige class called Diplomat.  I haven't looked at it detail yet, on first glance it looks reasonable.  If anyone likes the look of it and wants to take it, let me know and I'll examine it further.   (Looks a little underpowered on first review, but like I said I haven't looked at it closely enough yet).


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool site, but it's a bit chaotic. But it contains everything evryone needs to update their character.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep - a little chaotic, but at least all of the class, skill, and feat info is grouped together properly in one place.  I'm always paging through the T20 book trying to remember that the Prestige classes are sandwiched between Combat and Psionics and that certain feats' details can only be found under certain class descriptions. 

Anyway, good resource  (There are some minor spoilers scattered about on the site [and some misleading ones at that, based on changes I've made], so if you read through some of the planet and race sections, take what you read with a grain of salt. )


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I just noticed that Trader is listed as as INT skill in the class skills section of _T20: Lite_, but as a WIS skill in the description. At least I know now where that came from. BTW, the BAB progression for the Merchant at the T:20 site looks off.

Looking over the character, I think there are some hole I might need to plug. K/Trade and Commerce Law is one. If Meardwyn OK's Martial Training at 7th, I think I might stick with Merchant, and put his skill points* into K/Interstellar Law Law (8 ranks), Bluff +2, Broker +3, Pilot +2 ranks, Trader +3, T/Astronav +2 (cos it seems weird to be able to fly the thing but not know where you are going).

So at L8 he would look like.

7th level feat: Martial Training (+2 BAB)
+1 BAB
+1 Fort, +1 Will.

Appraise: 8/+10 (+2 Int)
Bluff: 11/+11 (+0 Cha)
Broker: 11/+15 (+2 Int, +2 Barter)
Gamble: 8/+12 (+2 Int, +2 Bluff Syn)
Gather Info: 8/+8 (+0 Cha, poss: +2 Carousing Syn)
K/Interstellar Law: 8/+10 (+2 Int)
Liason: 9/+11 (+0 Cha, +2 Bluff Syn)
Pilot: 11/+14 (+3 Dex)
P/ComputerTech: 4/+7 (+1 Edu, +2 T/Comp Syn)
T/Astronavigation: 5/+6 (+1 Edu)
T/Communications: 8/+9 (+1 Edu, poss: +2 Hacker)
T/Computer: 8/+9 (+1 Edu, poss: +2 Hacker)
T/Sensors: 3/+4 (+1 Edu)
Trader: 11/+16 (+3 Wis, +2 Barter)

Not sure whether to put the L8 increase into INT or CON, or possibly even CHA for the longer term.

thotd.

EDIT: Should be 10 skill points per level - 7 (class) +1 (human) +2 (int). K/Trade and Commerce Law (class skills list in T20: Lite) seems to have been incorporated into K/Interstellar Law. Bumped Bluff by +2


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2005)

Are Luriani considered human and thus get an extra feat and extra skill points? Just trying to get my character updated.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2005)

Skills are there, but don't have the descriptions.

Diplomat is one way Ruzz'koff could go; but he doesn't have the skills yet and that isn't entirely how he is focused.

I'm not sure what to give Ruzz'koff for his two levels.

On the one hand I want to boost his Liason (I planned ahead and got the 5 ranks in Sense Motive and Bluff first...), on the other hand I also want to up his shipboard skills in general. It would probably be a waste to up his combat ability.

Thought:

If he takes two levels in Noble he gets a Bonus Feat. There aren't any on the Noble list I actually want, so, as he should be putting together his own group of Hruscarles by now, can I take the DMG version of Leadership instead and attract a loyal retainer and few followers instead?

By the RAW he could attract an 8th level cohort and 8 1st level followers. In order to avoid infringing on the rest of the party and keep them in the background how would it be if those 16 levels represnted a few NPCs in the 3-5 level range to act as bodyguards, gunners and people to guard the ship while we go and do other stuff?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

No - Luriani get racial abilities in lieu of the skill points and feat.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2005)

Tailspinner:

No, and no


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> No - Luriani get racial abilities in lieu of the skill points and feat.




I thought so.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

Wilphe, how about a few levels of traveller or merchant? With two levels of traveller you get a reasonable amount of skill points, and two feats. The traveller feats are all-round feats, you could go any way you like. And the way I saw ruzz'koff : the only good thing he could do was lead. He's a bit of a jack-of-all-trades : he knows a little about a lot. Just enough to know what the specialists are doing, and he delegates from there.
Also, I noticed he plays best when you had a few beers before you start typing  .
(sorry, but i've grown a bit fond of playing the hairy little bugger)


As for the cohorts.  I've sat here staring at the screen for a few minutes wondering if I should post this. I really do not want to tell you what you should or should not do. All I want to say is, from my personal experience, that either the cohorts will be empty shells cleaning the floors and shooting at things, so you'll end up wasting a feat, or they'll be full-fleshed real people, giving the GM a headache, or they'll be under youur control, giving you a headache and five characters to control. That is one thing.

The other is that, for me, the feel of playing traveller is having five or six people in a spaceship held together with duct-tape, chewing gum and old habit, who really would like to have a few extra people but not enough money to pay them, and they just have to make do with what they got. So if you're in the middle of a battle you might have to have one of the players abandon the sensors to the computer so he can fix the jammed gun or whatever. I think the 'team-spirit-feeling-thingie' will be a bit lessened by taking five extra crewmembers on.

But I won't whine or sigh or whatever if you take the leadership feat. It's your ( and Maerdwyns) choice and whatever you choose will be fine with me.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2005)

Fair enough.

It's just that he's at that stage in his life when he wants to get his own little posse together.*
The main reason I dropped out of playing him was that he was butting heads with Quinn over who gave the orders and there was no way (IC) that I could think to get him out of that situation without him backing down (which he wouldn't do - not to a non-noble Marine pink). Prestige/Charisma is what is most important to him.

Anyway,

I'm just thinking out loud and putting foward a suggestion. I've no idea what sort of ship we'll be getting or exactly what we'll be doing & having an NPC or two around fills gap - or, to put it another way:
    Just because I've sat down and worked out where we are strong and where we are weak doesn't mean that I want people to think that we have to develop our characters to fill those niches whether it would make IC sense or not.


*Besides I'd like to use that +17 Recruitng for something...

I do normally seem to end up in support roles (Bards, Marshalls etc) so the fact that he is best at helping other people do what they do better shouldn't be suprising.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

I think I generally agree with the gist of what Dr. Zombie says, Wilphe.  

One of the things that I ran into trouble with over the course of the last adventure (seven PCs and a couple NPCs large at its height, without even getting into the NPCs who were opposing the party) was making sure to find enough for everyone to do  - I think failure to do that was one of the reasons Tonguez might have dropped off, for example.  

On the other hand, If you want to hire a person or two ( and I'll leave that to you and the other players to decide) you wouldn't need to spend a feat on it: just find a person you want and convince them to accept the job.  

Certain situation are different of course - As he is a noble, he will have a household, etc. on his homeworld, etc, and will have the clout that goes along with it, and when he goes there, or wen he works with people from that society, he may have people following him in those situations, some of which will be during adventures.  But on a day to day adventuring basis, I think keeping basically to the party (with perhaps a single retainer excepted) would be best, at least from my perspective.

Happy to talk and listen more about it, though.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

To answer a question from before:

THe Fingals are looking for passage home and are retired.

Trel sort of vanishes, at least from you - he is grieving his mate, and the Marine Captain aboard the Empress Margaret had offered him logistical aid if he ever wanted to go after the people who killed her.  Other than that, you don't know.

Zaedhrarrg is a broken man, physically, and is returning to his homeworld of Qarrz

Vyrkris died aboard the Dvonn.  I actualy rolled to see if she could be revived on the Empress Margaret, but she failed her Fort save.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Wilphe - we cross posted, and just wanted to note:


I guarantee you that recruiting score will come in handy soon...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2005)

I added two levels of academic to Trelene. I corrected her feats. She now has a good Use Alien Device skill and is really good at T/Engineering. I'll post in the IC thread soon.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2005)

A moment of silence for poor Vyrkris . . .

Ktarle will level based on what I think she did over the course of the campaign thus far. I don't have time to do that now (and probably won't for another 2 weeks or so), so if anyone's antsy, feel free to sketch out her levels for me.  --Just thought I'd let you know where I am.

Edit: And let me add that I hope Trel comes back at some point . . .


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 16, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> A moment of silence for poor Vyrkris . . .




Well at least we know what we are calling our ship now...



A single retainer is fine with me. It depends what we need.


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2005)

I can see where Whilpie/Ruzz'koff is coming from. I have, er ... had a hobgoblin bard 10 who was just itching to put together a possie.

I think a couple of extra bodies could be an good idea. We could do with some Gunners and Assisstant Engineers/Medics a cook and some grunts. As whilpie said, good for shipboard security. And if the group splits up (for example, a couple of the main characters stay in orbit with the ship) the players could ghost the extras for a while. Of course, maybe its just me that likes switching characters now and then.

I agree that skill/feat choices should reflect the IC life of the character. But as the group seems to be in line for a little training, it would seem reasonable that they would start to focus on how the group intends to manage itself in the upcoming mission.

Anyway, just my two cents worth.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmm, good point, doghead. When I level Ktarle, I'll take everything into consideration.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to leave this hanging the last few days - things git suddenly hectic.  Not bad things mind you, but one thing after another.  

Gwydion arrives at the island any time, and is escorted into the house by one fo the lawyers, so Drz. can go ahead with that conversation beginning, unless he or anyone else has quesitons for me before that.

next ooc piece of business is deciding on a ship.  I'm actually reducing the Jump Requirement of the ship to Jump 2, as the region of space you are heading too isn't quite as barren as I was thinking it was.  That also opens up a lot of ship possibilities.

You have access (as a result of the last mission) to about MCr 5.6 in cash - the rest of the cost would need to be financed somehow, unless you could find a patron.

The following, at least, are available for purchase from the impound yard (if you want to seek out a backer to privide you a ship instead, let me know).  If you you want to design your own ship, also feel free - these are just suggestions.  If any are appealing let me know and I will give you more details on them.

An old, armed  Patrol Cruiser
T Patrol Cruiser (TL12). 400 tons. Jump-3, 4-G. 25.8 tons cargo.  Outfitted with very good sensors.  2 Triple laser turrets, 2 triple missile racks, 1 point defense laser, 1 sandcaster.
MCr 153.2

An old(armable, but not armed) Far Trader
Klastao-class Far Trader 200 tons. Jump-2, 2-G. 54.6 tons cargo
MCr 46.1

A newer, slightly armed, Far Trader
A2 Far Trader 200 tons. Jump-2, 2-G.  62.4 tons cargo
1 point defense laser turret, 1 double laser turret.
MCr 58.3

An ancient, battered merchant
Akossa-class Freighter, 850 tons, Jump 2, 1G, Armable for self defense only, 550 tons cargo
MCr 79.8

edit: gave some wrong info for the Akossa, sorry.

Several standard scout ships
S, 100 tons, Jump 2, 2-G, 20 tons cargo
MCr 34.2

A relatively new, but battered, armed frieghter
Jelnai-class, 800 T, Jump 2, 1G, 479 tons cargo.
2 sandcasters, 1 triple laser turret, 1 Point defense laser turret.
MCr 86.5

An old, armed merchant
Acipitor-class, 500 ton, Jump 2. 2-G, 283 tons cargo. 2 sand casters, 3 heavy lasers
MCr 73.2 

A well-used scout merchant (enhanced sensors, armed)
Polo Class, 400 ton, Jump 3, 1-G,  81 tons cargo, also includes a lab, and a collapsable fuel tank, allowing an additional 2-G jump without refueling if cargo hold is empty.  
MCr 82.2


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 22, 2005)

Ru'zzkoff can raise 17MCR (Trust Fund)

Might be fun to design one, in any case we need to know the sort of budget we are looking at and some more idea of the mission


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2005)

Patrol Crusier or Scout Merchant?

Level 10 Stamnina:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=138708

Level 11 Stamina:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=138715

One level in Noble, 1 in Merchant
(Not aiming to tread on Saanath's toes, just that Narrow Escape might be really handy)


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem with the Merchant level here. I was looking at Narrow Escape Myself, its a good one to have around. Glad someone now has it, as we all benefit from it.

My thoughts exactly on the ships, (did anyone read Cultural Exchange? A couple of scouts demobbed out with an old Zhodani hull.) They  are both at the top end of the price range, and a low key ship might be more sensible, but the Patrol Cruiser does appeal. And its got G. 

Do we have any idea on what it is we are going to be getting ourselves into? Will we be acting in an official capacity in any way or manner? At the moment, my thought would be to go with something a bit larger to allow cargo (btw - what are the cargo allocations for the above ships?) and with a bit o' G power. Whats the G on the Acipator?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ru'zzkoff can raise 17MCR (Trust Fund)
> 
> Might be fun to design one, in any case we need to know the sort of budget we are looking at and some more idea of the mission







Gwydion (with some detail yet to be given by me) will give the party (IC) a better idea of the mission.  OOC, you will be doing some exploring, some trading, some recon work, and some work putting out any diplomatic fires you happen to come across. The mission will be largely self-determined.  That is, you will have general goals in the region, and it will be up to you regarding how to go about accomplishing them.

 You will be able to keep any profits you turn, but will also receive bonuses for accomplishing the aformentioned goals. As for the budget, you'll be able to get a loan of up to 80% of the value of the ship, so long as you are willing to take on the payments for that loan - IOW, you _could_ probably spend upwards of MCr 200 on a ship if you wanted to, but I wouldn't necessarily recommend it unless you want to be spending all your time trying to make money to pay back the note.


Even if you design one, expect it to be an impounded clunker version of that ship that just happens to be sitting up there in orbit around Dukh; ie, you won't be having a new one built to specs.

I've been working with an old program called "Heaven and Earth" to map out my version of the sector (It's a few years earlier than 'the present' as described in Gateway to Destiny, and certain things are different (Luriani, especially).  If anyone wants the results, you are welcome to download the program, and I will email your the files.  

http://www.downport.com/wbd/HEAVEN_&_EARTH.htm


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Do we have any idea on what it is we are going to be getting ourselves into? Will we be acting in an official capacity in any way or manner? At the moment, my thought would be to go with something a bit larger to allow cargo (btw - what are the cargo allocations for the above ships?) and with a bit o' G power. Whats the G on the Acipator?




Some of the activities you undertake will carry open official sanction, others covert official sanction, others may be entirely at your discretion and for your own self interest.

I'll edit the requested details into the info above...


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2005)

I do actually have the game stats for many of those, so I'll stick up a breif summary when I get back from work


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2005)

I'd go for the scout merchant, myself.

Maerdwyn, is the salvage reward from the Dvonn calculated into the money we received, because we are entitled to it under space law (and it's quite a nasty sum  )


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Gwydion arrives at the island any time, and is escorted into the house by one fo the lawyers, so Drz. can go ahead with that conversation beginning, unless he or anyone else has quesitons for me before that.




Maerdwyn, could you like give me an intro or something, or do you want me to write one up?


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 24, 2005)

_An old, armed Patrol Cruiser
T Patrol Cruiser (TL12). 400 tons. Jump-3, 4-G. 25.8 tons cargo. Outfitted with very good sensors. 2 Triple laser turrets, 2 triple missile racks, 1 point defense laser, 1 sandcaster.
MCr 153.2_

Crew 12
Captain, Pilot, Astrogator, 3 Engineers, 4 Gunners, Medic, Missile Tech
Usually carries 8 troops as well.

Too expensive to run and no good as a cargo vessal


_
An old(armable, but not armed) Far Trader
Klastao-class Far Trader 200 tons. Jump-2, 2-G. 54.6 tons cargo
MCr 46.1

A newer, slightly armed, Far Trader
A2 Far Trader 200 tons. Jump-2, 2-G. 62.4 tons cargo
1 point defense laser turret, 1 double laser turret.
MCr 58.3_

Crew of 4:
Pilot, Engineer, Astrogator and Medic/Steward for Passangers

Worth looking at as is, or maybe after upgrading the sensors, M-Drives and Armament


_
An ancient, battered merchant
Akossa-class Freighter, 850 tons, Jump 2, 1G, Armable for self defense only, 550 tons cargo
MCr 79.8
_

Not in the Core Book, probably needs a crew of about 8?
Flying Dartboard if we get into trouble

_

edit: gave some wrong info for the Akossa, sorry.

Several standard scout ships
S, 100 tons, Jump 2, 2-G, 20 tons cargo
MCr 34.2_

Cheep. That's about it really
4 staterooms, so we either double bunk or fit some more

_
A relatively new, but battered, armed frieghter
Jelnai-class, 800 T, Jump 2, 1G, 479 tons cargo.
2 sandcasters, 1 triple laser turret, 1 Point defense laser turret.
MCr 86.5

An old, armed merchant
Acipitor-class, 500 ton, Jump 2. 2-G, 283 tons cargo. 2 sand casters, 3 heavy lasers
MCr 73.2 
_

Not in the core book but probably have heavy crew requirement

_
A well-used scout merchant (enhanced sensors, armed)
Polo Class, 400 ton, Jump 3, 1-G, 81 tons cargo, also includes a lab, and a collapsable fuel tank, allowing an additional 2-G jump without refueling if cargo hold is empty. 
MCr 82.2
_

Looks good. Need to check the sensor fit and armament (want at least 1 missile rack)
Crew requirements?
Any chance of having an intrinsic J1 capacity and a collapsable tank for the extra J4? 
Or having that done ourselves?
Don't think collapsable tanks are in the T20 core, in GURPS I know they take up 10% of their loaded volume when collapsed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 24, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'd go for the scout merchant, myself.
> 
> Maerdwyn, is the salvage reward from the Dvonn calculated into the money we received, because we are entitled to it under space law (and it's quite a nasty sum  )




The MCr 1.4  that each character (including estates of the deceased Cpt. Darius and Vyrkris) is expecting to receive now represents most of Malikot's cash on hand, and what the lawyers think you can get relatively easily from them.  You are owed more: if Malikot had it or makes it within 10 years and you can go to them to collect.

OTOH, If you want one of their ships, that might be a way to get a ship even more cheaply than from the ones the Imperials have impounded, but most fo their ships are modified corsairs like the Dvonn, and they haven't proven very commercially viable yet.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 25, 2005)

You mean we turn up to one of their surviving assets with a lawyer and say give this to us or else?

Or that both parties realise that they are going under anyway and they do a sweatheart for us deciding they'd rather we had one of their ships rather than the bank?


There is a Vargr Corsair design in GT: Alien Races 1; if you want I'll try and convert into T20 stats.

Roughly it is:
400 tons
2G
J2
4 Triple Turrets (2 Lasers, 2 Missiles)
List Cargo is 36, but the design includes a Modular Cutter in a bay which takes up another 84 tons. That would give us 120 tons
85 McR new


<Searches>

Someone already has: Zalirrgh Class Vargr Corsair


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 25, 2005)

Neither Ktarle nor I have any idea what kind of ship we should get . . . but Ktarle sure would like a fully-equipped med bay!

Edit: I take that back. Both Ktarle and I want something that doesn't require significantly more crew than we ourselves encompass, but it might be nice/good to have to hire an extra two or three people.


----------



## doghead (Aug 26, 2005)

Personally, I'd rather not bankrupt Malikot. They are the only ones still sticking to Hiranu Corp and Co.  

The stats on the Vargr Coursair look OK. Do we need the cutter?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

The t20 version there ony has an 8 ton  G-carrier, rather than a cutter.

Fair market value on one of Malikot's modified corsairs is going to be quite high compared to some of these other offerings, just to warn you.  Figure close to MCr 200. 

If that's too much, you could investigate whether they would be willing to hire you as a crew for one of their vessels or be willing to lease it to you or let you use it in exchange for a share of the profits, for example.

Value of the Dvonn was MCr 190.4 new. Age, and, especially condition at the time of salvage, bring that down to MCr114.2.  Salvage claim on that would be MCr 28.56.  Divided by 9 (Shares for Capt. Darius and Vyrkris are being witheld for their estates.  Quinn's a re simply being withheld...), that's MCr 3.2 each, of which you have effectively collected MCr1.4, leaving MCr 1.8@ unaccounted for by Malikot thus far.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2005)

I wouldn't mind not bankrupting Malikot also . . .

Ktarle wouldn't mind going as deep into debt as the creditors let us; she knows what it's like to have to earn back what you've spent wisely. (Plus I just read the first Kylara Vatta book by Elizabeth Moon, _Trading in Danger_, so I'm in the trading contract mindset. )


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 26, 2005)

Crew of 9:

Basically we'd need a Drive hand and 2 Gunners


What's the news on other players?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

We're going to stick with the people we have for now, now that it seem like doghead is/will be back   if we want to, we can add someone else later.  

"Required" crew on a corsair may be slightly different on a corsair being used as a gunned merchant, by the way - NPC gunners aren't likely to earn their daily pay very well, for example.  Just a thought.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> You mean we turn up to one of their surviving assets with a lawyer and say give this to us or else?
> 
> Or that both parties realise that they are going under anyway and they do a sweatheart for us deciding they'd rather we had one of their ships rather than the bank?





Sorry, forgot to respond to this directly.

Malikot is in the prcess of buidling a civil action against HiranuCorp, JohnHenry, Gateway Arms and the unnamed co-conspirator who hired the GA.  So, the expectation is that they will get more money, but it has not yet materialized.  You can let your lawyers handle the collection later, or pursue it with them directly.  Malikot Enterprises has formally thanked you for your efforts on behalf of their crew and their ship,  but you have not met with any of there executives (there is a branch office here on Dukh) as of yet (and won't unles you guy choose to try to set it up. (let me know if you want to.)  

By the way, before leaving the system, you will be asked to give recorded depositions about the previous ordeal - we can handle that 'off camera'.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2005)

Ktarle's willing to let the lawyers handle it, and will give the deposition the lawyers want her to (assuming it's the truth).


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm here, but probably won't be able to contribute much in the IC thread until the end of September. I seem to have found myself on an information minor laneway, and will be so until I can get geared and hooked up.

I think it would be worth approaching Malikot and seeing what sort of deal they would be interested in, assuming that the kind of ships that they have would meet our needs.

Regarding crew, we could let Ruzz'koff loose to see if he could scare up some gunner/assistant engineer/cargo hand types. Of course this will impact upon our bottom line. I'm a little more wary of going deeply into debt, but am with Seonaid on being curious to see how the trade asect of the game plays out. Humm. Decisions, decisions.

thotd out.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 31, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> information minor laneway



Heh, that's cute. Yoink!


----------



## Watus (Sep 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Regarding what the others are goin throught, all I can say is I just wish Watus was still with us




Hmmm... me too.

Hello all, long time no see.  I'm sorry I dropped out of sight there, that wasn't very polite.  Sadly, my son was born with some medical issues that made imaginary play seem rather beside the point for a while.  I should have dropped by to explain, but a) I wan't in a very good place, and b) I thought the game had died!  Things were so slow, I assumed they were trailing off.

You can imagine my surprise when I logged on to the site for he first time in nearly ten months and checked my subscribed threads only to discover that not only was the game still active, but that I'd dropped out right before the climax.

I'm really sorry about that.  Looks like I missed some good stuff.  I hope Quinn isn't suffering too badly on the prison colony.

Best of luck, and again... sorry about the sudden departure.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 16, 2005)

Watus, I'm sorry to hear about your son - I really hope he is doing better now.  There certainly aren't any apologies necessary for dropping out, given what you and your family were going through.

Regarding Quinn:
[sblock]Quinn is not in prison, but he was spirited away by ISS - it was decided not to resik the exposure that the others may have to endure when and if Nells-Corzin was brought to trial.  He is currently being put to work on further efforts to bring Archduke Nells to heel - he's doing quite well, and I have plans to reintroduce him at a later date.  When that happens, would you like me to drop you a line to start playing again?[/sblock]


----------



## Watus (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, he's doing much better.  He's happy, and mostly healthy, and it's all resolved into a dent-in-the-fender sort of deal, as opposed to an actual wreck.  In other words: it's manageable.

[sblock]Please do.  I'd like that very much.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 16, 2005)

Very glad to hear that!  

[sblock] If you don't mind playing by email, I can pretty much start with Quinn any time - for a while at least, he doing something like the mirror image of what the party as a whole is up to - something a little more suited to someone of Quinn's rank.  [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2005)

Watus, good to hear from you! Hope things go well for you . . . And I hope Quinn sticks his nose back in sometime soon.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn:

As I have the Gateway sourcrbook, do you mind if I sit down at some point get some idea of the trade patterns and routes in the areare?
I'd be using GURPS: Far Trader for that, but I can't see the overall picture being too different under whatever rules you end up using


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 17, 2005)

I know Ktarle needs to be levelled.  Maybe it'll happen this weekend, maybe not. I make no promises and tell no lies.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn:
> 
> As I have the Gateway sourcrbook, do you mind if I sit down at some point get some idea of the trade patterns and routes in the areare?
> I'd be using GURPS: Far Trader for that, but I can't see the overall picture being too different under whatever rules you end up using





No problem - figure commodities will be about the same, but facilities will be significantly worse off.  But the group having a plan of attack will help me plan better too, so go for it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I know Ktarle needs to be levelled.  Maybe it'll happen this weekend, maybe not. I make no promises and tell no lies.




No rush, Seonaid; if you need help, let me know - although I'm swamped until after the weekend.


----------



## Watus (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks all.

[sblock]I suppose there is experience to apply to Quinn as well.  How much, though?  My email, in case you've lost it, is waloftus at gmail dot c o m.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm happy to spend my time looking over starships and willing to go into fetishistic detail. just so long as everyone else is.




Whether GT:Far Trader is compatible with earlier versions of Traveller appears to be a bone of contention on the T20 forum, with a lot:
    "It's a big ship universe that supposes large volumes of planned trade which take no account of communication lages"
    "It's always been that way"
    "No it hasn't"
    "Yes it has"

   So I don't know how compatible it will be with Maerdwyn's vision

Anyway, the GT:FT model involves working out each worlds potential for trade (WTN) - which is based on population, tech level and starport classification. Bilateral trade between any given two words is the sum of their WTN , adjusted by distance, and their relative classification.
     This means I am in the middle of working out 400 trade relationships; however a pattern is emerging:
      The Outworlds is a sparse area without a great deal of trade.
      A lot of the worlds count as either Na or Ni.
     Which means the few worlds that are either Agriculural or Industrial look like being key.

     There is so far only a few routes that qualify as being a Feeder Route under GT (About 8 x 1000 ton frieghters + a dozen or so free traders), and only a few that would count as minor (Half a dozen lines, half a dozen tramps, all well <1000 tons)

     The feeders are:
    Maakar - Qaran.
    Er - Qaran and Sham

     The minor are:
     Qaran with Er, Phonwit, Karell, 945-755 and 807-946
     Gergigi with Ishga
     Navarino with Ishga and Phonwit
     Ishga with Er, Phonwit, Karell, 945-755 and 807-946
     Er with Phonwit, Karell & 807-946
     Iceball with Qaran and Sham
     Revelation with Qaran

    That's as far as I have got.

    The two worlds with the highest potential (WTN) are Qaran and Phonwit
    However Qaran is an industrial world in a sector which has few, wherehas Phonwit is both Non Agricultural and poor.
     Maakar is fairly important, but a bit isolated and both Na and Ni
    The agricultural worlds, in declining order are:
       Karell and Er (Amber Zone), then Revelation
    The only two industrial words are Qaran and 807-946 - at opposite ends of the sector.

   If we were going to target a single planet, the best bet would seem to be Lizir - which has no starport & hence even less external trade than you might expect from a world with low population and low tech


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't have that supplement (I have only T20 and the Gateway book, actually), so I'll be doing my best with this aspect of things.  

My vision of trade across the Imperium definitely takes communication lag into account, and it also is roughly modeled on the way terrestrial trade and civilization works:  Population and civilization concentrates where resources are plentiful, and trade in those regions is vigorous.  By contrast, where population and civilization is relatively sparse one can conclude that trade is less profitable and less vibrant.  Thus, an entity that has interest in propmoting trade in those areas, thus attracting more people, and more economic development, needs to do do it somewhat artificially.  One method is through thte use of subsidized trade routes, which the Imperium has long employed.  The Nells regime has allowed those subsidies in the systems and routes to Trailing to lapse over the last couple generations, leading to economic stagnation.  

I'll try to get some more up on this (need to pick my daughter up from school), but in general, my Traveller universe is going to have less and less structured or established interstellar trade as you move further from established centers of interstellar power.

*Totally* open to comments or suggestions...


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 21, 2005)

Hm, most of that means nothing to me, but here's my two cents (which might not even have _thing_ to do with what you're talking about):

I think we should map out our routes along less-travelled pathways. I don't think we should move out into the hinterlands, because of the threat of bandits and such (wouldn't want to fight off anyone, even if we do get good weaponry and defense). However, I think our mission can be more successful if we take on some of the planets who don't have as much trade, or who are just at the bottom level of acceptable TL (to show them how good it can be to join the benevolent group we don't exactly represent). 

I'm fine with looking at all of the ships.


----------



## Watus (Sep 21, 2005)

Not to complicate matters, but I'm looking at the Gateway supplement and I notice that just across the border in the Khuur League, and an easy Jump 2 from Er, Aankemishas (2629) is an Ag world with a high tech level and a class A starport.  Might there be another feeder route there?  In fact all of the worlds in that little cluster are pretty likely to have a strong Sydymic influence, and were almost certainly former colonies of the Sydymic Empire.  Which makes me wonder about Lizir.  Why doesn't it have a starport?  Is that an accident of fate or a positive choice?

As for Phoniwt, it's apparently the best link into the Gateway sector and the Galian Federation, by way of Far Portal.  In fact, Far Portal is an indepenent with no resources to speak of which boasts a full-on naval base.  Must be to protect a pretty important trade route.

In any case, the Imperial Trade Cluster in Diamond-Prince has yet to be established, so the info for that sub-sector is totally off.  I wonder if, in its primitive state, that might not also be a likely place for y'all to set up camp.  Along with the nearby clusters.

Wilphe: what's your impression of Far Trader?  Is it worth picking up?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 21, 2005)

If you're open to suggestions, Maerdwyn, it would be interesting to use the communication lag to create problems for traders such as arriving with a shipment to find that the need has been filled, or falsely advertised, or both. As I said before, I read the Kylara Vatta books (the two that are out in paperback) and there's a lot of trading-related things, since she is a trader captain. This might be completely boring to the rest of you, but I'd be really interested in dealing with minor pirate incursions (minor enough that we can handle them without more trouble than we can cover) and dealing with shifting trade winds, so to speak.

That being said, if we go the trading route as our main campaign, I think we should get maybe one steady, profitable run (say, of no more than four planets) and then branch off from there, chasing down rumors or tips ("Psst, I heard that Faraway needs mining equipment and a huge consortium only one jump away just went under and is selling off their stuff cheap!").

If none of that sounds interesting, and you all would rather do else, that's fine too. I like playing with ya'll enough to keep on. And, this idea actually interests me enough that it might convince me to get off my lazy butt and GM a game.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

Seonaid, can you point me toward those paperbacks?  I need to get some inspiration for the trading aspect of the game, especially if that's what everyone is most interested in focusing on.  

The stuff I have ideas for now is a little bit more geared toward the side effects of trade (diplomatic and otherwise) than on the trade itself, but I'll be happy to try to take you guys any direction you want to go


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all - just found out I'll be having very spotty or non-existent internet access over the next few days - I'll do what I can.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Seonaid, if you GM count me in   .

For the rest : trade or not, as long as it doesn't turn into a logistics game it's cool with me. I like the side plots.

And I don't mind if we skip the entire looking at ships thingies, and let Wilphe pick a ship, he seems to know what he's talking about. On the other hand, I don't mind RP'ing it either...


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 21, 2005)

Watus:
      I'm doing one subsector at a time and haven't yet considered across the boundaries. I would expect the Khurr League to have some significant routes (and influence) but doing just one sub-sector is enough crucnh to be going on with right now.
     Based on what Maerdwyn has said, I haven't looked at the Imperial Trade cluster yet, but I believe there isn't yet a base on Rukrigli, and it is still only a client (ish)



Far Trader is very economically literate and then uses that as a base to build on. One of the writers was an Ivy League economist after all. Despite that there's no more economic theorey in it than it needs and someone unfamiliar with the subject matter should find it digestible. With that as a base it extrapolates a lot, and ranges very widely

5 pages of intro
28 pages on the Interstellar Economy
11 pages on buisness organization
25 pages on the nuts and bolts of shipping, ships, freight handling etc
23 pages on characters
20 pages on campaigns and adventures

I like it and would say get it, if you want other opinions I would suggest:

This is the short version:
http://www.travellerrpg.com/cgi-bin/Trav/CotI/Discuss/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=53;t=000071

This is the long one:
http://www.travellerrpg.com/cgi-bin/Trav/CotI/Discuss/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000125;p=5

But I have no experience with previous trade models, but on 2nd hand info, I'm not impressed. They are probably loads easier to game though.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 21, 2005)

Personally I am more interested in the side-effects of trade than the trade itself.
But you have to know what is going on before you know the side-effects.

I'm up for diplomacy - whether of the, "No, please let us trade with you" persuasion to open or deniable free-lance expansion of Imperial influence (which would probably involve thwarting Sydite, K'kree and Hiver influences)

I'm also up for persuading Ruzz'koff's countrymen that raiding Imperial shipping might be a very bad idea, but there is this nice isolated Hiver Client that's sure to have loads of high tech goodies, the Imperials aren't that pleased to have the Hiver's setting up in their back yard and will turn a blind eye and we're tens of parsecs away from any retaliation from the Starfish...

Other matters that spark ideas:


Why is Er an Amber Zone?
Why doesn't Lizir have any starport?
Who are the 3 people who live on Endless Blue?
Why are there so many Amber and Red zones near what will be the Imperial Trade Cluster?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2005)

Trading in Danger & Mark and Reprisal, both by Elizabeth Moon and both out in paperback right now.

I am not promoting Amazon, nor am I promoting Moon's books. I like them, but they tend to be less sophisticated than I've grown to like.

Looks like I'm outnumbered on the main plot thing, which is cool with me. Sounds like people want almost what I want, and anything Maerdwyn does is sure to be fantabulous, so I'm fine. 

As for GMing myself... we'll see. I have wanted to for a long, long time, but I don't know any system well enough to run a game of it (anything), so it would be either a) a lot of lag while I verify that what I'm doing is right (which is annoying to everyone) or b) a lot of made-up stuff (which would irritate any rules lawyers who play). I'm also very lazy.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi guys - just checking in - Cable modem to be restored on Monday.  

Wilphe - I must warn you that I've messed with a bunch of the published UWPs of the Delta Quadrant worlds, mostly with regard to population, or where things just plain didn't make sense to me - I know that Endless Blue has more people now, for example. (A couple low tech, vacuum worlds originally with billions of people living there now have lower populations as well...)  I will try to post more information on that soon - my Heaven and Earth installation seems to have gotten corrupted, so as soon as I get that fixed I will get you all the edited data.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Brief writeups of two of the other ships I think were under consideration.  These, of course, are the "vanilla" version - used starships are bound to have a quirk or two


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 26, 2005)

It judst depends on where we want to go. If we wanna trade and make a profit we'll have to have a big cargo bay. If we want to set up trade routes and explore, do some diplomatics the scout would be just fine, enough cargo to take samples and let someone else do the bulk trading, we just set up the contacts and maybe do some prospecting (who knows what these planets hold).

I vote for the scout


----------



## doghead (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Watus, welcome back (belatedly but sincerely). I'm sorry to hear what happened, and glad you are back on your feet. I'm kinda hoping that Maerdwyn will sneak you back into the story (if he hasn't already - I haven't had tiime to read all of the page yet.)

Meanwhile, I'm still here (in spirit mainly, but doing my best). I hope to be back online properly, and back IC soon. End of the month if all goes well (and I still have a character   )



Cheers

thotd


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm okay with cutting to "And here is your ship, gentlemen... Enjoy." "WTH? It's falling apart!" "See you later!"

I'm bad with numbers--these are _not_ the ones we looked at, right? Is there a nifty (similar) write-up like those two, on these two?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

These were the ships I initially identified.  THe ones you've displayed interest in and looked under the hoods of, I've put in bold and added the ship's current name to:

An old, armed Patrol Cruiser
T Patrol Cruiser (TL12). 400 tons. Jump-3, 4-G. 25.8 tons cargo. Outfitted with very good sensors. 2 Triple laser turrets, 2 triple missile racks, 1 point defense laser, 1 sandcaster.
MCr 153.2

An old(armable, but not armed) Far Trader
Klastao-class Far Trader 200 tons. Jump-2, 2-G. 54.6 tons cargo
MCr 46.1

A newer, slightly armed, Far Trader
A2 Far Trader 200 tons. Jump-2, 2-G. 62.4 tons cargo
1 point defense laser turret, 1 double laser turret.
MCr 58.3

An ancient, battered merchant
Akossa-class Freighter, 850 tons, Jump 2, 1G, Armable for self defense only, 550 tons cargo
MCr 79.8

edit: gave some wrong info for the Akossa, sorry.

Several standard scout ships
S, 100 tons, Jump 2, 2-G, 20 tons cargo
MCr 34.2

*Hope:  A relatively new, but battered, armed frieghter 
Jelnai-class, 800 T, Jump 2, 1G, 479 tons cargo.
2 sandcasters, 1 triple laser turret, 1 Point defense laser turret.
MCr 86.5*

*Lucky Credit:  An old, armed merchant - 
Acipitor-class, 500 ton, Jump 2. 2-G, 283 tons cargo. 2 sand casters, 3 heavy lasers
MCr 73.2 * 

*Taran's Wanderer:  A well-used scout merchant (enhanced sensors, armed)
Polo Class, 400 ton, Jump 3, 1-G, 81 tons cargo, also includes a lab, and a collapsable fuel tank, allowing an additional 2-G jump without refueling if cargo hold is empty. 
MCr 82.2*


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the _Polo_-class one (the second attachment). I'm guessing that's the _Taran's Wanderer_? I think that's my favorite.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

Seonaid - yes Taran's Wanderer is the Polo (I've now edited the previous post and identified the ones you've looked at and had interest in - sorry, meant to do that before.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I vote for the scout






			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I like the Polo-class one (the second attachment). I'm guessing that's the Taran's Wanderer? I think that's my favorite.




That's two for the Taran's Wanderer - Wilphe, do you have a vote yet?

How about doghead or Watus (Since, yes, Quinn will be brought back quite soon )?


----------



## Watus (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the Polo.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 27, 2005)

Marco? Polo!

Tailspinner


----------



## Watus (Sep 27, 2005)

Does the polo have its gig?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes - it has a 20 ton gig. 

and sorry, Tailspinner, didn't mean to leave you off from the post above.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 28, 2005)

Polo is fine with me.

Weapon loadout and stats are otherwise pretty much as written?

Those are some version of GURPS stats yes?
If so, where are they from?

With that there would be seem to be nothing on the wish list other than better medical facilities

(Consider's upgrading to Gunned Gig..)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2005)

No problem with a gunned gig. I'll fly it if someone else fires the guns   .


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 28, 2005)

The ships are from "101 Starships" by Rob Prior.    Much goodness. 

http://www.freelancetraveller.com/features/shipyard/101license.html

(It is for GURPS - I'm translating the Polo to T20 stats now.)

I've attached a Heaven and Earth file with my updated UWP informaiton for the Delta Quadrant (that's the only one I've messed with; the other quadrants have default UWPs in place, but not system names).  If you want to view it in Heaven and Earth, you'll need to change the file extension from "Ley-991.txt" to "Ley-991.HES".  It can also be read in it's current form (as a text file), but Heaven and Earth gives the advantage of translating the UWP code into English.  

This info is basiclal accurate, but I wanr you that some may not be entirely reliable (That is, I reserve the right to make minor edits as I see the need and blame it on communication lag or mixed up TAS data, etc.)

I have already used H&E to create system data for all the Delta Quadrant planets - it's more than 40MB of data in total, so I won't be uploading that stuff except as needed.  A consequence of nt uploading it, however, is that H&E will try to create new, random system data every time you open one of the systems in the viewer.  Hit cancel to avoid creating data that doesn't match what I've got in place already.

If you have questions or see things that need changing or don't make sense, let me know so I can deal with them before the characters try to go to that system.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2005)

Where do we get the heaven and earth program?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry:

http://www.downport.com/wbd/HEAVEN_&_EARTH.htm


----------



## Watus (Sep 30, 2005)

I should preface this post by saying that I have had literally nothing to do at work the last couple of days.  So yesterday, I built this.  The page may take a minute to load, but when it does, move your mouse over one of the worlds.  I figure I'll work on the other subsectors as I get a chance.

Today, I thought to myself that I need a place to put this stuff  and so I built this.

That last page will only work with a truly modern browser - in other words, not Internet Explorer.  If you have IE, you will be able to read all the text, but it just won't look as pretty.  It's a personal project, and I'm sick of dealing with issues of cross-browser compatability.  I spend too much time doing that at work.  This is supposed to be fun.  And besides, I don't get to play with the new-fangled doodads at work, such as alpha transparency and opacity.  FUN!

In any case, if you don't have it, Firefox is free, and ten times better than IE.  But like I said, all the text is available without it, so if you have dial-up, it might not be worth the download


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2005)

Dude!  You rock!     

I will explore over this weekend, but this is great 

What did you use to build this?


----------



## Watus (Sep 30, 2005)

Buncha junk.  Photoshop, ImageReady, Dreamweaver.  Ummm... other stuff.

The map is just a big imagemap gif with a javascript tooltip widget.  I monkeyed around with the pdfs available as free downloads on the T20 site, and changed them to reflect the Heaven & Earth files you sent out.  I picked Diamond Prince because it seems to be where Quinn, at least, is heading.  I'll get to the other subsectors maybe next week.  I was having a little trouble getting the whole picture straight in my head, and while Heaven & Earth is pretty impressive, I couldn't just see the whole area and get a quick feel for the possible relationships between planets.  And I was bored.  

The main site is just your standard website with some pretty-pretties I haven't been able to adequately check out in my day job.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2005)

Man, that sure is purty. Awesome!


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2005)

I only know enough about pc's to strafe and shoot, so for me that website is extremely cool.


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2005)

Okay, so Quinn isn't really there and so can't properly express an opinion re: the coporation and ship names, but "The Vyrkris" doesn't seem like much a name for a ship - it's just not odd or lyrical enough.  Maybe something more like "The Conscience of Vyrkris".  Or "Julia's Lament".

Also, I can see wanting to pay homage to both Darius and Vyrkris, but I don't think the naming of a trading parternership has the same effect as the naming of a ship.  It just isn't romantic.  I'd stick to something more practical and professional sounding.  "Delta Mercantile, LIC" or somesuch.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2005)

Figure that after the government picking up some of your expenses the past few months, but without having been able to work, and having just put a huge chunk of change (including accumulated money from Ruzz'koff's trust and Trelene's pension) down on the ship, you are about money-neutral from the beginning of play. For ease, we'll say the folowing:

Ktarle: 50,000
Saanath: 20,000
Ruzz'koff: 60,000
Trelene: 100,000
Gwydion: 50,000

Stuff:

Medical equipment:
First Aid Kit: 
--TL 8-12.  Cr250.  +2 to First Aid checks.
--TL 13-15.  Cr500.  +4 to First Aid checks. 
Field Medkit:
--TL 5-7.  Cr1000.  +2 to medical checks
--TL 8-12.  Cr1250.  +4 to medical checks
--TL 13-15.  Cr2500.  +6 to medical checks
Personal Medkit: 
(this is a personalized and automatic medkit that injects you with needed drugs as it monitors your vitals)
--TL 12. Cr15000, plus Cr500 for basic drugs
Autodoc:
--TL 13. MCr1.0, plus Cr100,000 for supplies
Low Berth:
--Cr50,000 
High Powered Microscope
--Cr100,000
Portable Lab
--TL10-12.  CR3000+Disposable cartridges Cr3@.  Analyzes composition of sample at cellular level
--TL10-12.  CR4000+Disposable cartridges Cr3@.  Analyzes composition of sample at molecular level

Medscanner:
--TL 12.  CR10500.  Diagnoses as Dr of skill equal to tech level.

Surgical table and equipment.
--TL 9.  CR20000.  

Pharamceuticals, per dose: 
--Antitoxin, Cr250
--Combat Drug  (+4 Strength, +5 Lifeblood), Cr750
--Fast Drug (slows metabolism), Cr2000
--Fast Drug Antidote, Cr900
--Medical Slow Drug (speeds healing, stops bleeding), Cr100
--Slow Drug (equivalent of Haste), Cr5000


Currently in the medlab
1 Medical scanner
1 Medical Scanner computer
1 TL12 Field Medical Kit
1 Exam table
1 Basic Microscope
10 doses medical slow drug
2 doses Antitoxin


Food:  
If you cook _for_ yourselves (and _for_ your passengers),  You will need to spend Cr4500 to get 1.5 Tons of food, which will feed 8 people for 25 weeks.  

If you buy prepackaged rations, you will pay Cr25200 for .75T of food which will feed 8 people for 25 weeks


Armaments: Standard cost(cost on Dukh):
Vac Suits
--AR4/+0 Max Dex/-5 Armor check: Cr 9000 (9100)
--AR2/+6 Max Dex/-0 Armor Check: Cr9000 (12000)
--AR2/+4 Max Dex/-2 Armor Check: Cr7000 (9200)

Guns:
Weapons of TL 9 or below are normal price.
Laser pistol:  Cr1000 (Cr2200) plus Cr100/25 rounds (Cr220/25 rounds)
Laser Rifle: Cr3500(Cr4000) plus Cr300/100 rounds (Cr500/100 rounds)
Military grade weapons are currently unavailable on Dukh


Let me know what else you need.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Food:
> If you cook yourselves (and your passengers),  You will need to spend Cr4500 to get 1.5 Tons of food, which will feed 8 people for 25 weeks.




I vote we cook the passengers first...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2005)

heh.  Edited.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2005)

ROFLOL Good one . . . I'll get back to you about medical supplies. Out of curiosity, why the differences in money? Is it based on character history?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep - those figures are from Prior history.  Shows you how much we've used credits since the game started, doesn't it?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2005)

Hehee.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi guys. This really upsets me, especially considering al the work we've put into the game lately on a variety of fronts, but I need to do it.  I hope I'll be back soon, but it's hard to say.  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.p...566#post2647566

I've had a tremendous amount of fun with this game - I really want it to keep going.  But I know we've had quite a while of slow IC movement, and I'd understand if more people fell away.   

No pressure, just a thought, but there is a substantial amount of time and potential adventuring that could happen on the way to Delta.  I'm wondering if someone might like to run a short adventure or two in the meantime (Since Quinn isn't with the party yet, maybe Watus would like to?).  Anyway, like I said, just a thought.


----------



## Watus (Oct 12, 2005)

???

The link doesn't work.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 12, 2005)

Try this one:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=152221


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 13, 2005)

depending on how desperate people are, I can run a slow-post game (once-a-week posting by me).
But if someone else wants to jump in, feel free, 'caus  my plate is allready very full.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2005)

Same here--I'd be willing to run something, but it would be *very* slow.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2005)

Understood and thanks.



Thinks...

Who is still around, and who would want to play in an incidental adventure?

Sidetrack dealing with the landless noble Aslan we ran into in the very first adventure seems appealing

(Not, yet, offering to run the same)


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2005)

And I note that Ktarle's mind is working the same way IC...

Does this have legs?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 16, 2005)

hey, I'm game

The only reason I offered to master this game was because I'd hate it to go away. Feel free to run a sidetrack, I'll follow.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll spill the beans on Treth to the hypothetical GM of said sidetrack


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2005)

Woohoo! I'm totally for it.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I am said hypothetical DM, unless someone else wants the job?


----------



## Watus (Oct 17, 2005)

Quinn is impractically far away, but drawing up characters in Traveller is half the fun.

I'm in.  Now I just need a character concept....


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 17, 2005)

you can play gwydion's cat    Never said it wasn't intelligent


----------



## Watus (Oct 18, 2005)

Y'all did say something about hiring some gunner / cargo handlers...


Not that I have anything against cats, mind you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2005)

3000 Posts!

Seems a weird time for me to hit that landmark, but, hey.

Wilphe, I'll email you some notes as soon as I can - use as much as you like, or feel free to alter things to fit your ideas


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, you're a high level poster, Maerdwyn.

::excited:: ::bouncebouncebounce::


----------



## Watus (Oct 18, 2005)

Wilphe: I have a character for you to look at.  Should I email it to you?


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey all

I have finally returned the ranks of the Connected. Once I get up to speed on the IC thread, I should be able to start posting again. 

Yeah!

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> I have finally returned the ranks of the Connected. Once I get up to speed on the IC thread, I should be able to start posting again.
> 
> ...




doghead,

Don't forget about this one:

Eberron - Q'Barra: Into the Emerald Forest


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Tailspinner

Thanks for the link. I've been in touch with Urko by email, but I had removed the thread from my subscriptions when I thought that the game had shut down. See you over there.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2005)

huzzah
and there was much rejoice


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 19, 2005)

Not much going on in the IC thread . . . until we get this new thang started.


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys

Its good to be back. I heard from bobitron that Maerdwyn has suspended the game for the moment due to RL issues. Nothing too serious I hope. I've got heaps of catching up to do anyway. And new computer, new browser, so I have no files installed, no bookmarks, nothing. It is slowing me down somewhat. But I'm working on it.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

OK. I've updated Saanath (to L8) while I still remember what I was planning to do. You know, be prepared and all that. The Rogues Gallery has been updated.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2005)

So we have:

Doghead - Saanath
Seonald - Ktarle
Dr Zombie - Gwydion
Watus - ????
Tailspinner - Trelene

Ruzz'koff will find himself looking after the ship I expect.


----------



## Watus (Oct 21, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> So we have:
> 
> Doghead - Saanath
> Seonald - Ktarle
> ...





Let's go with Tuan Nguyen, Professional Itinerant and Dogsbody General.  He will offer his services as gunner / cargo handler.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2005)

Okay guys, I think Wilphe has everything he needs from me - he's in charge until I get back.   

Thanks again, Wilphe


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

So we are after Treths family/clan. Yeah! Saanath nearly bailed out of the game at the beginning to go with Treth.

Treth is dead, iirc. I know that he got shot by the police outside the bar. Has there been any new information on him, or even a summation of what went before. 

And aren't we on the wrong planet?

t(a bit confused)hotd


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2005)

I thought we were on Daramm when I was planning the route, but actually we are on Dukh now.

The original IC thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=65776

I'll have to re-read it all as well.

Ktarle has a blood sample from Treth, I don't think the Imperials took it off her.

Note that we will be changing the relevent world from Mur-Mura to somwhere else that is more on the way to where we are going - <flips>

Bleue Mer 1513 looks okay, though we might alter the UWP slightly.


Watus:

Hook for him to join up the rst of the party?
As he has "Connections - Traveller" how do people feel about him knowing one or other of the previous  Travellers in the party - Ktarle, Trelene or Gwydion (or Quinn or Zaed) - if necessary Zaed could have pointed him in our direction?

He doesn't seem like the sort of person Ktarle and Trelene would hang out with, but I'm happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2005)

That would work.  Or, if the Vyrkris will be advertising for additional crew (cargo handlers, gunners, etc.) he might simply be an applicant.  Or he might already be in the employ of the administrator.

Whatever works.  And, for the record, _everyone_ wants to hang with Tuan.  He makes sure of it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2005)

I think it would be an idea for someone to know, or have known Tuan. Given the task before us, I think Saanath would be wary of taking on someone with _too_ colourful a background. Too much of an unknow quality.

Saanath, given his fairly mundane background, is unlikely to have met Tuan. Except perhaps in his "on the side" trading deals while he was crewman. Saanath's mentor was a bit of a rogue himself, so its possible that Saanath may have crossed paths with Tuan thhat way. But I don't think Saanath ever got far from his home system, and I have no idea where Tuan stomping ground is in relation to Saanath's.

So we are on Dukh now. Just to clarify, where was it that we met Treth/started our voyage on the Kerchann?


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2005)

It's entirely possible that Tuan would have met Saanath aboard one of the merchant vessels, or in any one of a thousand ports.  He's been crewing starships for twenty-odd years.  He's basically just a knockabout guy, career cargo handler and dogsbody general.  All of his rogue levels were taken very early on, and are mostly background.  That stuff's all behind him.

Really.  



Ahem....


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2005)

I (still) need to level Ktarle. (Still) haven't picked up the T20 book. (Still) will need help. Not sure what exactly, but if those of you with time want to play around, I'd like something that she would have been able to do in-game, and something that would be useful to the party. In general when I level characters, I like to max out any skills I can, and take other things as they had come up in the story so far. Will look more closely later. Will also look at Tuan's (long!) background; so far he looks really interesting. Is there some reason why he's 11th level?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 22, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> So we are on Dukh now. Just to clarify, where was it that we met Treth/started our voyage on the Kerchann?




Daramm, the Luriani Home World


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Is there some reason why he's 11th level?




Rogue 3 / Army 2 / Traveller 5

3 + 2 + 5 = 10th lvl.

And while Tuan may have a smuggler's habits, he is definately of the Han Solo, Malcolm Reynolds, "heart of gold" variety.

However, if the consensus is that he won't integrate well into the party, I have other characters waiting in the wings.  Another Marine, for instance: a smooth career officer from a minor noble family.  I think of him as the anti-Quinn.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL, sorry, my brain wasn't capable of adding, apparently. But still--Saanath and I are only 8th.

It's not a big deal; I was just wondering.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2005)

Seonaid, IIRC, Maerdwyn said everyone could level to 10th. Saanath was 6th at the end of the last adventure, and I chose to only go up to 8th. 4 levels in one jump seemed a bit much, and Saanath _is_ the baby of the group, so being a few levels behind seemed appropriate.

Watus, I don't want to put you to the trouble of creating a new character. I'd like to see Tuan along, but was just looking at it from an IC pov. I just feel that as a complete stranger, the group might be wary of him. Saanath would be I think. But as someone known to one of the team, well that would be different. I'd be happy to have had Tuan and Saanath know each other in the past. Perhaps Tuan was a good friend of Saanath old shipboard mentor and trading partner. In which case, if Saanath's old partner trusted Tuan, Saanath would also. Works for me.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 23, 2005)

Gwydion's got an enough coloured background that anyone would fit in, really.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like we are going with Saanath and Gwydion then


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 27, 2005)

Having re-read the original IC thread, I've checked:

Most people only know him as Treth, though his full first name did crop up in McAllisters:
Tretheasofkhou

Ktarle and Saanath however heard him mention another name, of his Great Wife



He did burst out his full name in post 86
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1169482&postcount=86
and Officer Irikanu called him by the last half of it when he came in.

I think it is reasonable to ask for a WIS or INT check to remember the exact details of a name you heard once 3 months ago; especially if you don't speak Aslan.

Summary:

Treths full name:
Ktarle misremembers (she was injecting him at the time)
Saanath remmebers more or less perfectly
Ruzz'koff doesn't even remember what it sounds like

His wife's name:
Ktarle has it pat (Aofahrkosiyu)
Saanath vaugley knows what it sounds like
Ruzz'koff wasn't listening

No one else who was there now is still in the party


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

Great! That's helpful.

--

I added a feat and a stat increase to Ktarle (per 3.5). I don't know what else to give her, as I don't know what each class gets in T20.

--

Link to characters' current Cr, plus equipment costs.

I have:
Field Med Kit (Cr1250): -4 DC
First Aid Kit (Cr250): -2 DC
Medical Drug (Cr100): 3d6 Stamina, 1d4 Lifeblood
50,000 Cr

I want:
Field Med Kit TL 13-15: Cr2500
First Aid Kit TL 13-15: Cr500
Autodoc (TL 13): MCr1.0 + Cr100,000 (supplies)
Portable Lab
--TL10-12. CR3000+Disposable cartridges Cr3@. Analyzes composition of sample at cellular level
--TL10-12. CR4000+Disposable cartridges Cr3@. Analyzes composition of sample at molecular level
(10,000Cr not including the autodoc or the lab cartridges. Cartridges are Cr3 each?)

--

If we are at TL13+, I'd like to sell my TL8-12 first aid kit and get a TL13-15 kit. Likewise, I'd like to sell my TL8-12 field med kit for a TL13-15 kit. I'd sell the TL 12 med kit that's in the ship's medbay, too.

--

COSTS:
Low Berth: *(low berth autodoc? or what is this?)*
--Cr50,000 
Surgical table and equipment.
--TL 9. CR20000. 

Currently in the medlab
1 Medical scanner
1 Medical Scanner computer
1 TL12 Field Medical Kit
1 Exam table *(is this the same as the TL 9 surgical table & equipment?)*
1 Basic Microscope
10 doses medical slow drug
2 doses Antitoxin


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 27, 2005)

Question:

At the top she is Academic 5 /Travller 2

But has has an eight level stat increase and a 9th level feat.

If you tell me what she was before and what she's gained I'll tell what she gets class wise


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, she started as Academic 5/Traveller 2. I'm levelling her to Academic 5/Traveller 5. From what I can tell this adds the following:

+1 BAB (to +2)
+1 reflex (to +3)
+1 will (to +3)
Skill focus
bonus feat
3d6 + (Con x 3) stamina (3d6 + 0x3 = 3d6)
Stamina +10 (to 34)
(6 + Int) x 3 skill points (6+2=8, 8x3=24 total)

I got that from here.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 27, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> --
> 
> Link to characters' current Cr, plus equipment costs.
> 
> ...



 All availible and within her budget (apart from the autodoc that is). I don't know how people want to deal with funds - I would expect a common fund, simply because that is easier
--

If we are at TL13+, I'd like to sell my TL8-12 first aid kit and get a TL13-15 kit. Likewise, I'd like to sell my TL8-12 field med kit for a TL13-15 kit. I'd sell the TL 12 med kit that's in the ship's medbay, too.
[/quote]
We are at Tech level 13. You can sell the Med Kits at half-price


> --
> 
> COSTS:
> Low Berth: *(low berth autodoc? or what is this?)*
> --Cr50,000



I think that is the low berth itself


> Currently in the medlab
> 
> 1 Exam table *(is this the same as the TL 9 surgical table & equipment?)*



I think it's just a table


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> All availible and within her budget (apart from the autodoc that is). I don't know how people want to deal with funds - I would expect a common fund, simply because that is easier



Maerdwyn gave us specific funds per character, but I was hoping we'd be willing to pool our (left over) money for something useful like an autodoc. 


> I think that is the low berth itself
> I think it's just a table



That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

The cartridges for the portable labs... are they Cr3 each? And what do they do? One cartridge is good for one reading of one sample?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 27, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ok, she started as Academic 5/Traveller 2. I'm levelling her to Academic 5/Traveller 5. From what I can tell this adds the following:
> )
> Skill focus
> 
> I got that from here.




Skill Focus is not in the Printed Version, but we can go with the onlione version
(It appears to add extra Skill Focus feats to Trav and Prof)



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ok, it's up to you.




Take the extra skill focus, but anyone else with Traveller or Professional levels needs to be aware that they have the option to do the same if they haven't already.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, it's up to you.


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2005)

Saanath has about 20K. He'd be willing to pool half of that for supplies and so forth. This should go towards food, med equipment, ships locker stuff, other necessites. Perhaps even a trading fund.

Not sure if we will have enough for an autodoc though. 1.1MCr (including supplies). Thats a big chunk of change.


----------



## Watus (Oct 27, 2005)

Tuan is likely staying in some flophouse in the startown, trying to economize for the duration of the blockade, and checking the exchange boards every fifteen minutes for outbound ships advertising for additional hands.

Is the Vyrkris advertising?

I imagine there are a lot of spacers stuck in the gravity well who are plenty anxious to get a move on, and that any open positions are going to generate a lot of response.

Otherwise, he's probably spending a lot of time in the starport bars playing low-stakes poker with casual acquaintances and drinking a fair amount of well liquor.


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2005)

Watus said:
			
		

> Tuan is likely staying in some flophouse in the startown, trying to economize for the duration of the blockade, and checking the exchange boards every fifteen minutes for outbound ships advertising for additional hands.
> 
> Is the Vyrkris advertising?
> 
> ...




I imagin that advertising for a position would generate a lot of response. Probably not what we are looking for right now. I seem to remember that the plan was to advertise when we got away from Dukh. However, if Tuan is hanging around spaceport bars and indulging in a little poker, odds are he will run across Saanath, who indulges a little himself. Why don't we work it that way?

BTW. Are _any_ ships being allowed to leave? If we are the _only_ ship being given permission, we will not be able to leave on the QT.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, it might be kind of suspicious, actually.

Little low on internet connectivity for the next few days. Everything will be back to normal (hopefully) by Wednesday.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe that you can get ships out and get to leave; it just requires you to go through extra sets of checks and fill out more paperwork. Trade hasn't stopped entirely, but it has become a bit hampered and rather depressed. This means there are a quite a few broke spacers on planet and the local merchants are hurting a bit.
Two guesses who they blame for this...


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 1, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> The cartridges for the portable labs... are they Cr3 each? And what do they do? One cartridge is good for one reading of one sample?




Lets go with that. I can't find a reference in the book.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi folks - just stopping by to say hi  

doghead, regarding Saanath's very understandable confusion:


			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath rereads the small news article. 10 years ago his clan had been given an Imperial charter for Bleue Mar ... Bleue Mer not Mur Mura. Saanath had at first first thought it said Mur Mura in the article.




Wilphe noted that Mur Mura was in the opposite direction of the general direction the party was intending to travel, and asked if I wouldn't mind if Treth home was moved, and that was fine with me.  In other words, we're retcon-ing a bit   

Saanath remembers:


			
				Treth said:
			
		

> ------------------
> * While the Vilani is speaking at the bar, Tretheasofkhou begins answering Ktarlewaweikye: "Bleue Mer was paradise. Green land in every direction, and I owned it all. The grasslands, the rain forest: My wives were all happy there, especially Aofahrkosiyu. Until the Black Day, when it was all TAKEN from me! Not in battle, by an honorable foe, but BY A SHEET OF PAPER!"
> -----------------------------------------




See you guys later, and hopefully more often after the new year. 

Ian


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2005)

OK. That rings bells. I think I remember you talking about moving Treth's homeword.

But the answer seems odd. Bleue Mer is a water world with just a few islands. But Treth said, "Bleue Mer was paradise. Green land in every direction, and I owned it all. The grasslands, the rain forest ..." And Treth wasn't a big fan of the ocean.

Unless of course some of those the islands are of reasonable size. Large enough to have grasslands and rainforests. 

OK. When he gets back to his computer, Saanath will try and get more information on BleueMer; maps and history. The scout database should be good for that. And I bet that Imperial Charters are all recorded somewhere in the public records. The scouts might have that informatiion too.

He might try picking the brains of Gywdion and Tuan while he is at it.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 2, 2005)

Ironically Mur Mura is a water world as well, so that didn't seem tremendously relevent.

Bear in mind that you are dealing with a planet larger than earth, of which99%+ is covered by water.

Diamter: 14,400 km
Radius: 7,700 km
Surface Area: 744,682,400 km2
1% of that is 744,682 km2

That's larger than Texas and slightly smaller than Chile or Turkey.

Someone can tell check my math and see if I'm not out by an order of magnitude.
Even if I am you are looking at a total land area the size of Ireland...


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2005)

True, which would be plenty of room for the odd grassland or forest. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ironically Mur Mura is a water world as well, so that didn't seem tremendously relevent.
> 
> Bear in mind that you are dealing with a planet larger than earth, of which99%+ is covered by water.
> 
> ...




You are off by a factor of 10, but not how you thought. 1% of 744,682,400 is 7,446,824 or 10 times larger then you were figuring. I figured 7,450,600 km^2 (to 5 significant figures). That is more then 80% of the surface area of the entire united states (including alaska and hawaii) or slightly smaller then the continental united states. Plenty of room, I'd say.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2005)

Would it be confusing for me to play Ktarle in the bar and in the embassy at the same time? I'm not sure exactly what the timing is, but since the guys' message didn't seem urgent (IIRC) I was not going to leave the embassy until I'd picked that human's brains.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2005)

Go ahead then.

Gwydion, Saanatha and Tuan have some chatting to do whilst they wait for you.

Tailspinner - I took Ruzz'koff off stage because I knew I wouldn't be around to play him. I took Trelene with him because we hadn't heard from her. If she's going with the others she'll have someone to interact with



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene begins checking on possible cargos for the trip. She wants to see what is available and would most likely turn the best profit the quickest. She will also try and figure what is the best possible cargos at different locations along their proposed route.



I don't know what sort of trade system Maedwyrn was proposing to use.
I'll probably adapt the one from GURPS: Far Trader; where the normal assumption is that you are moving freight on someone else's behalf and speculative trade is what you do when:
A) You can see a profitable opportunity
B) You want to go to X but no one has enough cargo going their to fill your hold.


A lot depends how much detail we want to go into.
At the bare minimum more research will give a bonus to die rolls.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> You are off by a factor of 10, but not how you thought. 1% of 744,682,400 is 7,446,824 or 10 times larger then you were figuring. I figured 7,450,600 km^2 (to 5 significant figures). That is more then 80% of the surface area of the entire united states (including alaska and hawaii) or slightly smaller then the continental united states. Plenty of room, I'd say.




And apparently all owned by one person
No wonder he got upset at losing it...

Of course, it's probably got some very violent weather, but in the lee of a mountain range you'd probably be okay.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2005)

Not sure of the mechanics, but I think Saanth's Trader and Broker skills (+11) and Market Analyist feat should come into play when dealing with cargo, I think. At least, thats what I was hoping for. I don't have the book with me but I also seem to remember that Gather Info and Carousing/Liason can be useful for finding cargo to haul.

Is there currently anything keeping us in Dukh. Are we waiting on repairs, upgrades, permission, anything like that?


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 10, 2005)

Need to fill out registry and get ship fully equipped.
So it's mostly paperwork and buying the 1001 things the ship needs (like rations, missiles, toliet paper and ensuring the vending machines don't run out fun size crunchy bars)

You could leave in the next few days.
Might depend how long you need to spend to find a cargo out.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 16, 2005)

Right, I've had a magazine to put together - so I've been a bit distracted. I'm now done, so I'm back at your disposal. Anybody got any immediate plans?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey all.

Sorry for my absence. Life has been going in full swing (which is very unusual for me) and I haven't had time for much Internet stuff. I'm still interested in playing, but I don't know how much time and effort I can dedicate to this game (or any of them). Please assume I won't be around for the forseeable future. I hate to do this, as I love you guys and this campaign, but I obviously haven't been keeping up.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, sorry to hear that. I'll miss her,   and you.

Watus
Dr Zombie
Tailspinner

You out there?


----------



## Watus (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm here.

Quick question: does anyone mind if I retcon Tuan a little?  I'm noticing that Quinn was the only character with P/Admin, and it seems likely we'll need it.  I could steal a couple of points from other Traveller skills and give him some, and given his focus on making things go smoothly, knowing his from I-T78iN/c (Application for Change of Name of Registered Commercial Starship) from his from I-T87iN/c (Application for Decommission of Registered Commercial Starship) would make sense.  Also, it would give him a legitimate function aboard ship.  Which would be nice.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sort of here, BTW.  No time to GM still, but I hope you guys are having fun.  

Wilphe, if you need me to ghost anyone, or play someone, I'm good for a post or two a week, if not, that's cool, too, and you can just shoot me an email sometime near the conclusion of your adventure, and I'll start preparing stuff again.  Thanks!


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2005)

No problems here. Not a sexy skill, Admin, but probably a good one.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 24, 2005)

Watus said:
			
		

> I'm here.
> 
> Also, it would give him a legitimate function aboard ship.  Which would be nice.




Not a problem.
Though "Tuan" and "Legitimate", don't really seem to go together...

ARe you guys continuing your conversation, because the IC thread seems to have stalled.

I know what Saanath and Trelene want to do, but at least part of that is dependent on Gwydion giving the okay.


Maed, if Seonald isn't going to be around - do you fancy ghosting Ktarle?
Two posts a week is about as fast as we are running ATM anyway...


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2005)

I think the conversation in the bar is pretty much done. It really just was a way to get Tuan into the game IC wise. 

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 29, 2005)

So what are people doing?

Otherwise I will Raymond Chandler you all.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> So what are people doing?
> 
> Otherwise I will Raymond Chandler you all.




Wiphie is right people. This game has been limping along like a sick animal recently. Much more of this and a mercy killing will be the only humane thing to do.

So where do we stand? 

Honestly, if you think that the game has run its course, say so. In a way, it would be nice to have a game that 'finishes' as opposed to just 'fades away'. And as things go, it wouldn't be a bad ending. The characters had a great adventure and came out as heros. We could wind this up with them riding into the sunset, or nebula, or whatever characters do in space movies, in their trusty, but beat up old spaceship.

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Might be for the best, unless there are some other people around.  My situation is still as it was above - I can ghost Ktarle a little, but i doubt it's enought to sustain thngs if others have lost interest.


----------



## Watus (Nov 29, 2005)

I haven't lost interest.  The good Dr.'s last-seen date is 11/13, however...  Perhaps something is up?

And perhaps we should consider opening the game to new blood?  We are at a crossroads here, and we have an in-game reason in the form the administrators entourage for bringing in new characters.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2005)

Not exactly a resounding rally to arms.

So Watus is in. Tailspinner posted in the ic thread recently so in by default? Seonaid said she would be away for a bit, but Maerdwyn will cover Ktarle. DrZ has dropped off the face of the earth.

Well, we haven't officially lost anyone.

I'd rather avoid going through recruiting again. We have a crew (assuming DrZ returns). Lets just get moving.

Wilphie, can you get all the characters together so we can get this sorted. I've kind of lost track of where we are and what has and hasn't been done.

BTW, where is the ship now? In orbit or on the planet.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 3, 2005)

The ship is in orbit, parking is after all more or less free up there...

It's needs some fitting out and fuelling, and some paperwork needs filling out

All of which is boring.

<handwave> 

It's done.

There, you can go now.


Where you going?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's the Polo-Class deckplan from 101 Starships.

There was one minor change I made to the description when making it avaiable to you guys:
Six of the staterooms, the aft-most ones on the sides of the living area, not the one in the center or the one with an iris valve in front of it, have a stowable couch that can be folded down from the wall, effectively turning the stateroom into a cramped double.  

Wilphe, of course, now has free reign with deciding how much the former owners (the rock band) messed the ship systems up, so I'll keep my ideas on that score to myself


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 3, 2005)

As for destination:

How much of each cargo listed here: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2738416&postcount=128

do we need to transport in order to expect a profitable (or at least a break even) run?

Would it be practical to simultaneously carry cargo for  different destinations from Dukh?  Maybe not given the size of our cargo bay, but:

If we bring some melons to Mistletoe, and then use that money to get to 460-687 to drop of the kitchen items, we could refuel at the gas giant, and figure out what they normally sell to Cyllene and see if we can get in on that trade route.  

If we decide to hit Blue Mer on the way, though, it might be good to have some token amount of general supplies on hand to justify our presence landing there, but we should be able to pick those up at 460-687's Class A starport.

(Unedited) Ley Sector, Guadix Drift Subsector:


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the map.
Dukh, where we are now, is in hex 1210 - just cut off at the top.

Shikirmi, where the Sydites want to go is 1730
Gashuki, where the Hiver mission is, is at 2232
Anapabar, where the Administrator wants to go is 1936
Gergigi, Ruzz'koff's HomeWorld is 2435

The first three cargos are "Take as much you can" and will probably be the most profitable on that basis.
The supply run to Bleue Mer is only 20dt, but ships on such runs normally take a bit of speculative cargo (entertainment media, games, booze, etc) to make something on the side.

Taking the Sydites back promises to be the most break-even way of getting in the direction of where you are going quickly, as they can pay enough for you to travel at J5 carrying just them, though you could fit in a few shorter jumps with cargo as well.


Ruzz'koff, for what it's worth, will take the foward stateroom on the port side, ie: Opposite the lab, and nearest the bridge.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 15, 2005)

Class E starport:

You know the bush airstrips they have in Africa?
Like that.

The Imperial Starport Authority build these to a standard pattern:
A cleared space for ships of up to 1000 tons or so to land.
Maybe a cutter module to act as office for a few staff.
Basic navigation and traffic control, "You are cleared to land wherever you like, there's no one else here"

As we'll be on the frontier a lot, we'll probably run into those quite a bit. Those built by private enterprise have less of a standard pattern, but they are unlikely to be any better because of it. Construction methods range from "A Local Farmer gets out his bulldozer out every so often" to "Hundreds of peasents with hand tools". Traffic control is more or less non-existant and navigation aids can be anything from "bored local with shortwave set" to "A large bonfire."
Pharmacorp probably use slightly better tech than that, but they probably don't encourage visitors.

Fuel will not be a problem, it's a water world and you have fuel processors.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 21, 2005)

OOC: I believe Saanath did talk to the Police on Daramm, in a highly sarcastic way - but they don't have his name.


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2005)

Apart from the Administrator question, I think that the plan looks good. 

What are we looking at, two jumps there, two? back. That would be a month. Bit much for a 'test flight'. And not sure if Saanath wants to go back to Duhk. I think, if we can, we should fit the Administrator in, and continue on from Blue Mer.

Are the cabins single or double occupancy? If we need the passenger space, the characters could share cabins for a while. Not Saanath's ideal, but doable. If single occupancy only, perhaps we should just leave the yuppies and vet, grab the Administrator and go.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 22, 2005)

Staterooms, by default, have bunks for two people, but you generally don't share with strangers if you are taking High Passage.

We have 8, which is in effect 16 people.
If there are 6 crew (which I think is right) we could take 10 passangers. It's probably a bad idea for us to share rooms on a permanent basis, because we will end up on each other's nerves. We will anyway, but it will happen a lot sooner if we double up.

I don't think we have any Low berths.

I wasn't intending for a round trip back to Dukh, and was intending to resolve plot so we didn't have to.


----------



## doghead (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree about sharing on  a permemant basis, but for short periods, and with careful planning of the duty roster, we should be able to for a while if we need to.

So, we can take the Administrator and the yuppies it looks like.

Looks like we are set. Cool.

Rotten time to be heading off for Christmas. Oh well. I'll be away from tomorrow until about the 3rd of Jan. I'll have _limited_ access, so I don't think I'll be posting much. Feel free to ghost Saanath as needed.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc:  Re: Passengers, Don't we still need to count the director and his staff? (or are we figuring on coming back to Dukh before heading to Delta Quadrant?) Otherwise looks good to me, and we can get underway




I was including the Director and staff in those 10.

Did you have an idea about how many staff he would have?
I was thinking 2 or 3

We don't have any low berths do we?
Any chance you can post the data on the ship into the character thread at all please?

That would leave room for 4 other passangers just to Shirgegge, and allow a bit more room for the run to Bleue Mer (2 other passangers then)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah - 2 was what I was thinking for him.  

Was also thinking I would jump to one of the staff members if Seonaid came back (Or perhaps even if she hasn't yet, to make it easier for her to jump back in right away), if that works for you 

No low berths - I'll put the ship info in the character thread as soon as I can.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds good.

I have uploaded TAS forms 11 and 14 to the Rogue's Gallery.

(Crew and Cargo manifests)

I'll do the Passenger Manifest in due course.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (May 10, 2006)

WHooooooo boy.  This is a drag.  I get emails of some of the posts when they happen, but I don't save them, so I don't have any sort of backup of the game.  Does anyone?

-rg


----------



## Watus (May 10, 2006)

No, I'm afraid I don't.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

Sorry, no. I had a look for cached material, but just found the Rogue's Gallery.

So, minus five months puts us ... um, still trying to decide which route and which cargo to take. On the up side, if Wilphe posts a summary, I might finally be able to get up to speed  

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2006)

This might be a convenient time to skip straight to Bleue Mer

In any case I beleive there are 553 threads cached in Google, I'll be working through them tonight to see what I can get.


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2006)

2 IC threads, nothing else it seems


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2006)

Anyone out there?

Opinions on what we do now?


----------



## Watus (May 14, 2006)

It's painful, but I'm not sure that we have any choice but to skip ahead at this point.  I personally don't recall enough detail to make much progress in the murder investigation.  I had been relying pretty heavily on the thread...


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2006)

Saanath was planning to contine to check the disks on hand as well as the computer. But unless something comes of it, or the murderer tips his hand, I think things were pretty much on hold until we get insystem. 

We had the ship set up for video survellience as well as to monitor comings and goings, but that is about all I can remember.

I would like to find out what is happening, but perhaps the game would be better served by getting into port, re-crewing and moving on.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (May 15, 2006)

The disk would have told you _what_ was going on and why, and given you an interesting choice as to the best thing to do with it, but that in itself wouldn't put you any closer to finding out _who_ did it.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The disk would have told you _what_ was going on and why, and given you an interesting choice as to the best thing to do with it, but that in itself wouldn't put you any closer to finding out _who_ did it.




Are you talking about the disk we found taped under the table? From what i remember we didn't find any useful information on it. Or are you talking about the missing disk? IN which case, we would have had to find it first.

Saanath was planning to monitor passenger movement, hoping the person who took it would lead them too it, but it was just a shot in the dark. I don't think that there was any plan to do a room to room search.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (May 15, 2006)

No, the one taped under the drawer was put there purely for misdirection.

Projects Arvhive II was the one missing

Projects Archive I & III are the ones I was talking about above.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2006)

Ah, and we would have got that information eventually as Saanath and Trelene worked through the disks. 

Let us know where you want to pick things up, and how you want to proceed.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2006)

Well, we have three options:

1) Carry on where we left off, with me posting a summary for the events since you jumped out. By this point you should be able to work out who took Projects Archive II (only 2 passenegrs + yourself have had the opportunity to steal it), not that that necessarily means they killed Antonsecu of course...

2) Carry on with arrival in system at Shrigegge, with a bit more background information

3) Jump foward to Bleue Mer and chase up the Treth plot


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2006)

I'd personally go for option 2, but it's what you guys want


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2006)

Option 2 works for me. It would be a shame to have got this far and just drop it.

thotd


----------



## Watus (May 17, 2006)

Option 2 also works for me.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (May 17, 2006)

I'm game.  Option 2 works.  

-rg


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2006)

okay


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2006)

Okay, hopefully that's enough to be going on with

I will be adding to that.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (May 23, 2006)

Sorry -- as it turns out, besides all the lost posts, I lost my subscriptions, and I had no idea the thread had been updated.  

I just posted in the IC thread.

-rg


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2006)

Hi guys!

Just checking in --  I'm so glad you guys were able to keep this going even after the Megawhoops (a little Paranoia lingo for you there).  The in-game situation looks like it's about to get messy again - cool   

I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.  Our business situation is looking up, and we've got people almost in place to handle the things that have made our stress level intolerable over the past year.  I've actually been enjoying some of the stuff I've been dealing with by necessity, and have made the decision to go to law school when my daughter starts full time school in Fall 2007.  I take the LSAT in about two weeks, around the same time the new business manager will be settling in and some other things are just plain getting settled.  Hopefully at that point I may be able to start up with some low grade PbP (still playing only for now), but we'll see.  

I hope you all are well, and thanks again to Wilphe for running this

Ian


----------



## Wilphe (May 27, 2006)

Glad to hear you are doing okay

I promise not to break your game while you are away


----------



## DrZombie (May 29, 2006)

Ello.

Real life has been hectic. Daughter born, work, wife, son... But now things start to cool down a little.

If you can forgive my leave without notice, I'd like to come back in. I've refrained myself from looking at the ingame posts, so I've got no idea if my char still lives.

I've got a month wich will be kinda busy, but after that I should be able to play, if you'd still have me.

Cheers,

Maarten


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2006)

Hey DrZ,

We all got together and ritually sacrificed Gywdion to the patron saint of travellers. Then we sold Gwydion's gear and had a booze up with the money. Sorry.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (May 30, 2006)

No worries, that's the way he wanted to go, I guess


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2006)

Ironically you are in pretty much the same position as everyone else, given that the boards crashed and we lost 6 months of game play. We are carrying on that plot line with a convenient summary of what's been happening.

Oh yeah, and, hello and good tidings.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 7, 2006)

allright, i'm kinda back up to date, and had a quick glance at my charsheet. Oh yes, and I'm away for two weeks, off to southern france . But I will have limited access, and will check the site a few times


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2006)

Wilphe - would you mind if I poked my head back in and started ghosting someone?  If that's ok, let me know who you'd like me to take

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Maerdwyn,

Nice to see you back. From memory, Ktarle and Trelene are currently ghostless. Tailspinner is around, I just haven't seen her around here. There is also the Administrator and his companions.

Anyways, see you soon.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2006)

You did Ktarle before, so Ktarle is fine with me.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2006)

And welcome back


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2006)

I quite like the idea of you taking over one of the Administrator's people, Maerdwyn. I get the feeling that you have a little more background than the rest of us regarding the Adminstrator's role and the destination. Somehow it would also bring the Administrator's pasrty a little more to the forground.

Thats just my 2 credits of course.

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 30, 2006)

Either way works for me. I jumped in as K'Tarle, but do the Administrator's assistants have character sheets yet?  If not, I can flesh one of them out some - only if it works with where Wilphe is going with the story line, though.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2006)

Your choice, it's your game after all, I'm just fostering it.

If you want I'll give what I've been running them off (which is not a lot)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 2, 2006)

Your game, in all respects, while you're helping me out by running it Wilphe - you have a free hand 

If you could send me your guidelines on Melissah, I'll try to run her for a while - Same email (iliston at comcast dot net) (BTW, I don't seem to be getting email thread notifications, are those turned off since the database crash or are other people getting them?)

Ian


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2006)

My subscriptions reset back to whatever they were when the backup was made. But they were still there, kind of.

thotd


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry, guys, I know I'm holding things up right now -- life is a little crazy, but I'll try to get a response posted tomorrow, wednesday at the latest.  

-rg


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok. there must be some form of clause that requires people to hand matters like this one over to Imperial Autorities. Which should give us an out on the penalty clause. At least make the whole thing a bit more murky.

thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 21, 2006)

It is murky, so it's a question of who comes up with the best legalistic sounding BS.

Even being legally right wouldn't 100% help you, as you still have to refuel and clear cargo from Shirgegge, and local authorites can be very unhelpful. There's knowing you have the legal right to tell them where to stick their cargo, and then there's knowing they have the legal right to conduct a "routine customs and registry search" when you try to leave.


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks. Ideally we can get the cargo down in time. Thats what Saanath will work towards. But in case of complications, it would be nice to have a fall back position - at least one which could be used to negotiate with.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, well, if they don't pay we'll drop the rest from high orbit aimed for the headquarters of the corp that tries to nail us. If we don't hit 'em the aftershock will get 'em.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay, if no one has anything to add, I'll be moving the IC thread on in a few days.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 28, 2006)

fine with me. I've allways been lousy at detective stories.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 28, 2006)

How are you at spy novels?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2006)

Eeuhm.every novel the spy comes up against a big bruiser. That's usually my character .


----------



## Watus (Aug 31, 2006)

Wilphe: I don't know if you saw this, but it looks like doghead (and some others) have been hamstrung by some network wonkiness:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=172873

Probably have to ghost Saanath for a while until it's sorted.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been kinda waiting on you guys to discuss this

Should I move on?


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been waiting for response from others.  Who is actually around?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 30, 2006)

I think Saanath is still having connection issues, but Land Outcast was too and he's just surfaced in my other game so he may be back too...


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2006)

I'mm stillm game. Most of the games I'm in are awfully slow, though. Is that general since many can't come online, or what?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2006)

Writing an update now.

Not sure, this has never been a fast game but it has slowed right down recently. I normally plan on updating every 2-3 days, but only if there is something to update.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 2, 2006)

maybe gwydion and ruzz'koff should plan something, and the rest can join in when their players are back on track?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 3, 2006)

Fine by me


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2006)

RG, I'd say go with the flow. No worries. We'll get screwed over, probably have to run from the K'Kree, the Navy and/or the secret service...  It's a bloody space opera, whaddaya expect. Our characters would work in a compay space liner handing out snacks and collecting puke-bags from passengers while repeating the jump-1 route frome planet boring to planet dull if they wanted an ordinary life.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 13, 2006)

So, what's the deal?


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry, RL issues this week have kept me away.  I'll try to get a post out soon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2006)

Folks, I apologize.   After thinking I could come back to gaming for a while, It's pretty clear now that I can't.  I'm sorry to be all over the place, but RL issues just kinda suck right now.  I hope you guys are all well - I may be around to say hi now and again, but that will be about it.  Thanks to Wilphe for trying to keep this going! Hope you all had/are having fun!

Ian


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2006)

Keep well


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 16, 2006)

hate to see you go, Ian.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope things settle down for you.  Good luck!

-j


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 26, 2006)

RG, Wilphe, I was wondering. Tuan and Gwydion go way back. So do Saanath and Tuan. The K'Kree are a bunch of genocidal b'stards, responsible for the torching of several worlds. Any scout would go out of his way to shove 'em one where the sun don't shine.
So maybe Tuan and/or saanath will join Gwydion on his little trip. So maybe RG can borrow Tuan or Saanath (like I borrowed Ruzz'koff) so we can all RP this little trip. 
On the other hand, I'm willing to let this slide, and if Wilphe wants to make a few arbitrary rolls or ruling and say 'you fleece the K'Kree for 200.000$ an dyou're outta the system before they notice anything, that's fine with me too.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll be honest, I ducked this little episode completely because I'm busy and distracted at work on one hand, and because I have been getting frustrated with the game on the other. 

For a long time I felt like I had been making all the decisions for the group -- and as the newest player and one least familiar with the game and setting, that was a pretty frustrating place to be. It's hard enough joining a campaign in mid-stream -- never mind being the one left to drive the plot forward. That was exacerbated by the subsequent loss of several other players, and the relative infrequency of posts (and I'm a pretty big offender there, although in many cases I decided not to post for days at a time waiting to see if anyone else would jump into the void).  

At this point, I'm really not quite feeling it.  I don't think it's anyone's fault, but so far I feel like RK has been faced with a mystery that we were not quite equipped to solve (and, RK's primary role in that scenario was to try to keep order on the ship -- there was very little other help solving the mystery), and then a fool's errand for the navy that it is simply not in character for RK to accept.  

My gut reaction, to your post, was "no, really, I'll stick with RK sleeping on the ship."  And that's really not cool, or fair to either of you.  What I really ought to do is bow out of the game and encourage you to fill my place -- and the place of the other players -- with more motivated replacements.

I'm really sorry to let you guys down, but I think you'll have a better game with someone else playing RK.

-john


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't want to chase you away, like I said I'm cool with just moving on to the next jump...


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 30, 2006)

You're not chasing me away, really.  I'm just having a hard time maintaining my interest in the game.  I'm sorry to let you guys down.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

No that's fine, I've been very busy this last fortnight, far too busy to update properly.

    I think this leaves myself and Dr Zombie, so it's up to Dr Z what happens now.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 5, 2006)

If it's really up to me, we've got a pretty good excuse for a solo-campaign, and plenty of time for recruitment, I think.
I'd like to continue this game, withthe old crew if they get resurrected, or with a new one. I like this game a lot; I'd hate it if it got lost.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

Agreed then, I don't mind running a solo campaign for a bit


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 5, 2006)

Woohoo, the entire universe only for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2006)

It's cold outside, there's no kind of atmosphere
I'm all alone, more or less


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 8, 2006)

bake me a kipper for breakfast


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 18, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Wilphie, I was pretty much on board up until we contacted the Navy and they boarded the Vykris. What I remember having difficulty with was who was who among the passengers. I'll try and read back over the noted mentioned however.




Well this was Gwydion's private play, largely because he was the only PC at this point and Ruzz'koff (while still being played but by someone other than me) was against it.

However there's nothing to say he can't get in contact with Saanath now...

Dr Zombie is on hols right now, but he will be back soon


Passanger List with Capsule Descriptions:

Ashur Gudeli - Administrator. Quiet, sober, proffessional

Melissah Gsyrgyn - Shares his cabin, some sort of background in Scouts?
Jake Carling - Also in his party. 
      Both Jake and Melissah give the impression of having been in some sort of high-end military organisation, though she also appears to have been in the Scouts - or at least worked with them a lot.

Yuppies:

Miguel Antonescu (Deceased)
     The deceased

Malico Sharisgara
     Was very helpful in dealing with the initial part of the Antonescu situation

Curtis Foster - Cabin mate of Antonescu, young, spent a lot of time at the gym

Elisabeth Black - Middle aged trader

Maxine Zdrac - Irritating older woman who upset Ruzz'koff

Govindra Ishaga - Quiet older passanger

Eleanor Carnot - Young, chatted a bit - said she was in furnitute business. Now making her way back to the starport with Gwydion after they met at the K'kree EXPO (as Gwydion was leaving after things went a bit pear)


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 19, 2007)

Just as a random question, is there any opening for PCs in this game at present?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 25, 2007)

As at the moment it is just 1:1 I would say yes, but Dr Z also gets a say...


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 26, 2007)

The more the merrier


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2007)

OK, Sorry to see RG go. He had a nice turn of phrase. But know where he was coming from.

OK, off to find the ic thread. Time for Saanath to step up to the plate and wreak some havok on the universe.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 26, 2007)

How do you want characters set up?


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2007)

A quick question or two. 

What are the K'ree. I remember the name, just can't remember which race they are. From what I have read, vegetarian and large, horse sized. But I thought that that was the Hiver. Or are they the flying monkeys?

Does Saanath, or any of the crew, know where G. has been? He knew of the offer to trade false information I assume. And that Ruzz'koff rejected it.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 28, 2007)

K'Kree are militant vegetarians,'horse-shaped', xenophobic and homicidal. They are responsible for the scorching of several planets, and aren't above an occasional genocide against meat-eaters. 

Saanath probably knows Gwydion well-enough by now to add one and one together.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> How do you want characters set up?




Roll everything under Invisible Castle and give me a link to them 

4d6 drop lowest for stats, arrange to taste.

Otherwise up to you.


Main thing at this time is deciding what connection your character has with any of the others and why they want to take you on board, though it would help if said person were Gwydion or Saanath...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> A quick question or two.
> 
> What are the K'ree. I remember the name, just can't remember which race they are. From what I have read, vegetarian and large, horse sized. But I thought that that was the Hiver. Or are they the flying monkeys?
> 
> ...




From Wikipedia:

_K'kree are a race of massive individuals having 2 arms and 4 legs, reminding humans somewhat of Centaurs. Their homeworld is Kirur, far to trailing of human-dominated space, from which they rule a large interstellar polity known as "The 2,000 Worlds." K'kree psychology is evolved from herding instincts, thus they are rarely found alone and fear enclosed places. So gregarious are the K'kree, in fact, that forcing a member into isolation can be regarded as a form of torture, and a willingly solitary K'kree should be regarded as a dangerously insane individual. Early in their pre-starfaring history, the K'kree were traumatized by a "close encounter" with an intelligent species of exceptionally cruel carnivore, and as a result they have evolved into a society of hierarchical, reactionary, militant and often aggressive herbivores with a disdain (often carried to genocidal extremes) for meat eating of any kind. _ 

My treatment of them (as is much of the Traveller Universe) is based on the GURPS material.

Hivers are mute, starfish shaped and very alien
Can't comment about the winged monkeys, unless you mean Droyne (which are winged lizards)



Gwydion did not inform anyone of what he was doing, but as DrZ said, Saanath is not stupid.
Neither is Ruzz'koff, but as long as he has plausible deniablity...


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2007)

Or there is this:
http://traveller.wikia.com/wiki/K'kree


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2007)

Wilphie,

I've been re-reading old stuff, trying to get back up to speed. I've been out of play for a bit, so just wanted to share some thoughts.

Saanath has two main goals at the moment. 
1) Find out what happened to Treth. 
2) Make bucket loads of money trading. Recent events seem to have re-ignited his interest in making something of himself as a Merchant. Perhaps it was the feeling of powerlessness. He's tired of being pushed around. He wants weight. Clout. He wants to be able to take on the big boys.

Damn, should have pushed for a title from the Imperium.

I don't know the mechanics of trading, but he has skills, and he is going to use them.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Wilphie - Saanath doesn't really have anything, crunch wise to suggest an insight into Aslan culture. There is a connection in his background, and this played something of a key role in shaping his response to Trel in Duhk. But obviously, he was fairly young when he ran with the lions, and kids and adults dosn't always see the same things. Its also possible that the Aslan he knew, being a minority in a small community, may may not nave been typical for their kind. Just wondering how you see it.

BTW, where are the characters now, sector wise. Just been doing some background reading of the Traveller Wiki.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

The crew are currently on Shirgegge  (Ley 1511), having jumped their from Dukh (Ley 1210), Bleue Mer is (Ley 1513). They don't have an outward destination as they expect to be in ballast with no cargo on the jump out (the freight rates include that assumption). As the ship can potentially hold 5 jumps worth of fuel (with a little bit of work setting up tankage in the hold) they might want to consider making a J2 and J3 jump back to back to get moving fast towards where they want to be.

       They may also, depending how things go, be wanting to leave Bleue Mer in a hurry and getting a long way away from it anyway...



I am happy to move things in a more trading direction if that is what Saanath wants to do; last time the cargo and destination was more or less assigned on a "Which Plot Hook do you want?" basis.
So I tell you what, after Bleue Mer we'll let Saanath take purely commerical decisions for a few jumps.



Aslan in Gateway:
      I tend to assume that as Gateway is on the opposite side of the Imperium to the Hierate the Aslan there are very much an exotic minority far away from home. Some will be more or less Imperial, a few will be fiercely traditionalist and some will be inbetween. Given that Aslan aren't are culturally homogenous* in their own space this all means that any one experience may be highly atypical.

* Okay, yes they do have rigid gender roles, and are obsessed with land and honour. However, exactly what any given clan considers honourable may be variable - some practice trickery and deception, others revel in it; some are ethnocentric, others will happily work with other sophonts who adopt their culture and even consider them members of the clan.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

Bear in mind however that I am most familiar with the GURPS material, and the main settings for that are the Spinward Marches or Solomani Rim rather than Gateway. The only source I have on that is the T20 product _Gateway to Destiny._


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info *Wilphe*. I don't really mind if it T20, Far Future or GURPS. Its been sooo long sice I played Traveller (back in the little black book days), I can't remember much.

Obviously, Saanath has business in Blue Mer. Its important to him, but hopefully he, or it, won't go so far as putting the whole mission into danger.

I don't really want to hold the game up with trading. But it would be nice to see some of those skills get a workout. I suspect that the consensus (among the crew)  will be get to where we are going, making the best money we can as we go. Of course, if something spectacularly profitable comes up, that might change.

What do you think *DrZ*?

BTW *DrZ*. Were you actually interested in joining the half-orc game (Underdogs), or just winding me up? The IC thread is open, but recruiting is still open.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 3, 2007)

Doghead : interested but chronically short on time, working way too hard for it still to be healthy. I usually manage to find time to play, but making a character is a serious problem since I want to make it properly (in my own twisted insane way)
Start the game if you want to, I'll make a char when I find the time, there will allways be players that go MIA.

'bout this game : gwydion can't really be bothered with a long-term trading plan, he'll be happy to follow saanath's lead, he reckons there will be plenty chance for mayhem and violence wherever he goes.

Weren't we supposed to bring the new Guv'nor somewhere?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, Annabapar I recall, but that is a couple of subsectors away; and as that is quite close to Gwydion and Ruzz'koff's home worlds I was hoping to get there fairly quickly. So a little bit of quick trading and a few jumps would help that along


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 4, 2007)

Fine. We'd better see what cargo we can get that way, and if we can do some free trading.


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

Yeah, we were supposed to be delivering the new administrator to his new job. Somewhere. 

As for the trading, we can take it one jump at a time.



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> They don't have an outward destination as they expect to be in ballast with no cargo on the jump out (the freight rates include that assumption).




Eh? Not really sure what that means. Does it mean we have no planned destination from BM, and no cargo arranged out of there?

OK. Just trying to get everything straight. 

We have finished in Shirgegge and are heading for Blue-Mer. Blue-Mer is 5 jumps away. We have some cargo and/or passengers. Which passengers are continuing on? How much cargo space, if any, is available? I think we should avoid taking any more passengers if we can help it (appart from the Admin and his team). I think we should take the fastest route to Blue Mer. 

*DrZ*?

How much loot do we have to trade with? 

What work does the ship need, and what sort of money is needed?

Did we get a meson spinal mount while I was away?

The current crew is Ruzz'koff, Trelene, Gwydion, Tuan, and Saanath. Is that correct?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. I think I was a little burnt out around the time I got cut off. (Maybe it was the god of PbP telling me to slow down.) Saanath was kind of sleepwalking through it. Going to keep my games down to 2, 3 max, from now on.

I'm heading back to the city in 10 days, and I'll have a bit more time to dig around in the old threads. 

*DrZ*. Cool. I know what you mean. Always welcome.

doghead
aka thotd

Edit: Just saw last two posts. Sounds good to me.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 4, 2007)

*DrZ*?

*How much loot do we have to trade with? 

I just deposited 200.000 credits on the ships account, and offer another 50.000 for free trading   


*What work does the ship need, and what sort of money is needed?

I have no idea. I thought it was kinda OK, but we could allways use better weapons 



*Did we get a meson spinal mount while I was away?


Two, actally. One on top facing forward and on on the bottem facing backwards, for that little extra surprise.

*The current crew is Ruzz'koff, Trelene, Gwydion, Tuan, and Saanath. Is that correct?

Yep.


*I'm heading back to the city in 10 days, and I'll have a bit more time to dig around in the old threads. 


Where do you live? And what do you do when you're not gaming?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 4, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Eh? Not really sure what that means. Does it mean we have no planned destination from BM, and no cargo arranged out of there?
> 
> OK. Just trying to get everything straight.
> 
> We have finished in Shirgegge and are heading for Blue-Mer. Blue-Mer is 5 jumps away. We have some cargo and/or passengers. Which passengers are continuing on? How much cargo space, if any, is available? I think we should avoid taking any more passengers if we can help it (appart from the Admin and his team). I think we should take the fastest route to Blue Mer.




Bleue Mer is J3 away, which the Vyrkis can make in one jump.
However there is nothing there except a Pharmacorp research station, so there isn't anything of value to take away so you might as well take fuel as it is a water world so it'll be free.
Essentially it is a supply run, and what they are paying you to take the stuff there is enough to compensate you for not having a cargo when you leave.

PS:
Much of the info is in the Rogue's Gallery
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=65493

Including the crew, passenger lists, cargo manifests and ship plans. I'll go look for the specs.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 4, 2007)

Ktarle is also in the Crew


Did some digging around in the OOC thread to get more info, check the Rouges Gallery


Also:
Your Captain's thoughts on upgrades are here:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2577489&postcount=56


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 4, 2007)

There is also the 1DT of Comforts you were taking to Shirgegge of your own bat, so we can resolve that using Saanath's skills


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 25, 2007)

Redirected from another thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3660312#post3660312

Unless anyone has any objection to some fresh blood?



> Smee! Any particular type of character you need, or would assist in story?
> 
> D'ya have a ship?
> 
> Also, the system is T20, yes? What level would a newcomer be, and would I be doing the lifepath and so on?




At the moment the active PCs are Saanath (Human Merchant) and Gwydion (Barbarian/Scout), though various other former PCs are in the crew. Most bases are covered from that when necessary, so there isn't a specific type of character needed.

Ship is 400dt Polo Class Scout Merchant

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=65493

System is T20 with a slight house rule:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2509944&postcount=13

Run the character through lifepath until you are done (Link to the rolls though, we usually use Invisible Castle for that purpose)


Main thing would be to work out any new character's connection with the rest of the party; which is much, much more important than the stats.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmm...well, I could import the character from Blarkon's game. Ex-navy pilot...

That has the advantage of already having lifepath set. Then it would just be a matter of finding places to tie her into the others, which shouldn't be too hard.

If not that, then I'd need assistance with lifepath, because I haven't got the T20 book, and I've yet to see it on sale where I am. Unless there's some kind of online source...

I've seen the wiki, but it mostly describes skills, feats, classes...which is good, don't get me wrong. 

I shall read up on the existing characters and see what I come up with, backgroundwise...


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

Hey Shayuri

It would be nice to get some new blood in the game. Definitely.

However, given the nature of the mission and recent events, Saanath will not be willing to take aboard just anyone. Too many people have caused them too many problems. Saanath knows his companions, and trusts them. Saanath is a fairly capable pilot. One of the others can pilot the ship as well, iirc. Why take aboard another? There would need to be a good reason.

Reading up on the other characters is good place to start. 

Indeed, perhaps it is time to revamp the whole crew. Playing with more NPC's than PC's can be a chore. Especially for the GM. Cutting down the crew to 3, four if wilphe is interested in soft ghosting Ruzz'koff, is probably not an option. Especially as Trelene and Ktarle have a financial stake in the enterprise. 

Or is it? Any thoughts anyone? I'd be willing to ghost hack one of the abandoned shells. 

Currently we have:
* Ruzz'koff - wilphe? 
* Gwydion - DrZidiot
* Saanath - doghead

* Trelene - npc/ex-Tailspinner
* Tuan - npc/ex-Tomas Hobbes
* Ktarle - npc/ex-Seonaid

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

I was just asking.

I can easily make a different character. 

Whatever's best for the game as it is.


----------



## doghead (Jul 26, 2007)

Wrote a long post, then thought ... nah.

All that needs to be said is, it would be great to have you aboard. Lets make it happen. 

Give us a look at the ex-navy guy - whats his story?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 26, 2007)

Doghead:
I'm happy if you want to ghost another character, I'd sooner not dispense with the NPC crew as I still have hopes of them rejoining us someday. Generally I just keep them out of the way.

I'd love to soft ghost Ruzz'koff again, but I'm leery about having a DMPC around.


And I fully agree that any new character has to have reason for the rest of the PCs to trust them..


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm...given the importance of that, I think coming up with stats first may be the wrong approach. Lets turn this around. 

In the current crew's background, what are some good points that my character might have worked with one or more of them? Can you guys give me a general summary of the crew's background...past missions...careers prior to going independent...etc?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

Gwydion's been a scout, then switched to bloody merc work. You could easily tie into that without too many problems.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm! Perhaps another ex-Scout then... IISS members have a certain espirit des corps, as I recall... They might have served on one or more of the same expeditions, before he mustered out.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

You never leave the ISS, and they never leave you.


----------



## doghead (Jul 26, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

ISS might be a good bet. 

I can't really think of any easy ins from Saanath's background. Given that we currently don't _need_ anyone, Saaanth would probably feel he owed the person somehow to advocate taken them on board. That would probably limit options to family (two brothers (geek types) and a sister (navy)) or Saanath's old crew mate from his time on 'route'. 

Of course, Wilphe could stage something that means we do need someone. 

If you take an Aslan, that could change things. Saanath is a bit weird for Aslan's. 

Or Saanath could just be outvoted - which would do nothing to get the relationship off on a good footing. Which could be fun to play out.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Navy sister might work. What's been established about her?

I just happen to have some stuff worked up for a female ex-navy type.


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Navy sister might work. What's been established about her?




Nothing really. This is Saanath's background relating to his family.



> Saanath was born the third child of four in an ordinary middle class family. What isn't so ordinary about them is that 3 of the 4 ended up offworld. His eldest sister, the second child, joined the Navy. His younger brother, the last child, has just accepted a position with an intersteller argri-corp as a researcher. Maths/science seemed to come easily to all of them. Meanwhile, his big brother works, as he has since leaving university, for a domestic agricultural machinery manufacturer. The last Saanath heard he was a sales engineer and father of 3.
> 
> As a kid, Saanath was fairly wild. He ran with the lions, which is how the local people described the small Aslan community in his city. He drank, smoked and got into trouble. But what really chilled the relationship with his parents was joining the Merchants straight out of High School.




And this is where he grew up.



> Homeword
> 
> Kansas B-64735-11 Argricultural.
> 
> ...




Kansas is a secondary planet in a system fairly close by. Can't remember which. I should find out and make of note of it.

Oh, yeah, and there was this throw away line of Saanath's.



> But if not a merchant, what else? He might have even have considered the Navy had he not told his elder sister that it was for those who were too lazy to decide for themselves what to wear each day.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm...

Aesthetically, I think I like the idea of an old scout buddy more than the 'big sister' of one of the NPC's... Partially because even in Traveller I usually like to start out in the mid to late 20's, which is probably too young to be his elder sister, and partially because...I dunno, it feels to me like there's less of a sense of obligation to 'take care of' an older sibling. 

The issue of not needing more people is something I can't do much about though. And honestly, the idea of being on board not because I'd serve a useful function, but because the NPC is doing me a favor...that kind of doesn't sit right with me anyway. What would I do all day? Sit around and swap war stories while everyone else worked?

Seems like if the situation in the game is such that a new character isn't needed or wanted, then the best thing for me to do is wait until that changes. I like the idea of having some ties in the background, so my appearance and acceptance aren't totally random, but I don't want to be just a purposeless fixture. Ideally, at some point, you guys will be legitimately looking for some new blood (IC that is) and lo and behold, some pal from the IISS shows up just when needed most. That'd work a lot better from my point of view at least.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - HLLJ
> 
> ISS might be a good bet.
> 
> ...




Your patrons sending someone else to join you might be a good bet...


Also there is the possibility of playing one of the Administrators companions as a PC...


Ruzz'koff is from a Vilani/Vargr Imperial Client state in the region where the group is headed to. He joined the Imperial Navy and has now mustered out to build his prestige and carve a position amongst his own people.



I am currently translating the Vykris into T20 stats, so if I can I'll put some low berths in so some of the NPCs can go as frozen watch.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2007)

There is also the possibilty of joining as a Passenger, who then becomes part of the crew.

A world-mate of Gwydion or Ruzzk'off who is looking for a way home and hooks up with them. Initially as a (trusted) paying passenger, but later as crew. Heck, if you go with a Vilani or Vargr from Gergigi who was part of the same program as Ruzz'koff but then joined the ISS rather than the Navy he could have tie ins with both of them...

Or if you want to play an Aslan, I can hit you with more plot than you might really want...
But that might require some background work

I do like the idea of putting some low berths in and putting most/all of the NPCs in the crew into frozen watch; that would solve a number of problems.


As for prior history: The very short version is here.

The group (then sans Gwydion and Tuan) were passengers aboard an unarmed liner, the Keruuchan, heading from Daramm to Dukh. Daramm is very much a Luriani dominated place and non-human aliens were second degree citizens. Whilst waiting for the Keruuchan to leave the group became embroiled with an exiled landless Aslan noble, known for convenience as Treth, who was eventually killed by the police in less than legitimate circumstances.

The Keruuchan then made a refuelling stop along the way and received a distress call from a small converted corsair now acting as a free trader, the Dvonn. The captain wished to respond to this but was overruled by the owner aboard. She then assembled a group of passengers (mostly the PCs) to hijack two shuttles and make a rescue bid. Boarding the Dvonn they found most of the crew and passengers killed by a mysterious oxygen consuming organism, however they were able to bring the ship under control and jump out. Dspite being fired upon by a mercenary vessal.

Arriving at Dukh they found the place under embargo and the Emperor there in person to tear a strip off of the local Archduke and nobility (of whom the owner aboard of the Keruuchan was one). Upon arrival they were interrogated by Naval intelligence and ultimatly rewarded and placed in witness protection. During the course of this investigation it became apparent that a blood sample from Treth contained the same organism found aboard the Dvonn.


Since then the group has been unofficially hired by ISS to show the flag of the Imperium around the frontier areas and demonstrate the benefits of trade and ties with the Imperium. The Domain nobility have not been interested in the provinces and several states have renounced Client status or left the Imperium altogether. As part of this deal the ISS arranged financing on the groups current ship; and they are also carrying an important Imperial Administrator and his two companions out to the provinces on a covert mission.




If you have time, read all the way through from the beginning:
]http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=65776

I certainly recommend reading the first chapter and most recent one as those relate to what the group is currently up to.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2007)

That's the big picture.

The group is however currently paying their way.

They contracted to deliver cargo and some high paying customers to Shirgegge; this were important, wealthy people not used to passage aboard a free trader and especially not used to sharing staterooms. This afforded some minor annoyance until one of them was found dead. Autopsy revealed he had been killed by increasing the gravity in his stateroom until his heart failed. A search revealed a few chips that had sensitive Imperial data on them, including plans and an Order of Battle.

Arriving at Shirgegge they informed the Navy, who searched the ship and found nothing. The Navy then made a proposal to the crew - sell a doctored (ie: False and misleading) version of those chips to the K'kree. Ruzz'koff declined but Gwydion went behind his back and did it anyway, being rudely interrupted by a third party but still pulling the deal off.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

Shayuri, I tend to agree. If the positions were reversed, the big sister wouldn't be my first choice. If it had to be, then I think some bad blood between the two siblings would be an essential ingredient.

As for waiting, I think we can find a way to get you a character. Wilphe has some good suggestions, and I'm happy to have things arranged so you can get into the game sooner rather than later. On of the Administrator's team is an interesting suggestion. Don't really know much about them, but I suspect he would have ... 'capable' people around him.

BTW, I had forgotten that Treth's blood contained traces of the organism. Interesting. Not sure how it all connects together. Not even really sure what exactly Nels was up to and why. Oh well, maybe one day I'll find out.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm...

The fact that y'all are working, at least nominally, for the ISS is good...

I'm not terribly interested in playing a vargr or aslan...mainly because those two races come with what I consider to be a lot of roleplaying baggage. Very defined psychological and cultural traits that I just don't want to have to deal with. 

A companion of the Administrator is possible...but it's kind of a big leap from that to a crewmember, I'd think. He won't be on the ship forever, after all.

Mrak. I hope I'm not making this stupidly difficult by being overly particular. I just sort of want the latitude offered by bringing in a wholly new PC who's not currently affiliated with the group, though could easily have background ties to one or more of ya. I realize that doing it that way may take longer...but I'm willing to wait, if that's what it takes.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 29, 2007)

Background ties is fine - as the group is very close knit and that is what is needed.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

Paging Shayuri...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Still here. Still not sure exactly where to start, characterwise.

Joining a game in progress has...unique challenges.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well let's be old school about it.

Create a character more or less at random and see what the lifepath throws up.

Then decide how that character's story relates to the rest.


Here are your stats:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1196063

5
11
10
12
11
11
13
9

Actually those suck, so here's another lot


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

That's better:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1196065

11
10
11
17
10
8
13
12


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

Keep as they are - if you want - or arrange to taste.

And if you like I can generate a homeworld for you


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Youch. I thought it was point buy. 

I assume those can be arranged...

Even with lifepath, I still need to choose class and everything. Is Scout a class? If so, what are suggested places to put the...uh...one good score in?

Homeworld would be useful. I should warn you I don't have T20.  :\ 

There's an online Wiki I know of that helps me out a bit though. It's not altogether complete yet though.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

If you go Scout low SOC...

If you want point Buy 36; but bear in mind you have 8 stats to buy not 6
SOC = Social Standing (Good for some builds, not for others)
EDU = Education (Good for skills, education and some lifepath rolls)

There is:
http://t20.org.uk/?page=T20:Classes

Is that what you are on about?
Not everything on T20 org tallies with the book, but it is useful

There is also:
T20 lite

http://www.travellerrpg.com/cgi-bin/catalog/pview.pl?action=view&stocknum=elib0000&h=header_t20&s=


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

Homeworld is in the High Tech (2) Group

Homeworld TL = 10
It has a Class B Starport and is a non-Industrial Vacumn World.

Probably some sort of mining colony


He/she/it has a choice of feats and skills

1 of:
Vac Suit Prof & Zero/Low G adaptation
or
Vessal / Grav

3 skill points towards:
T/Mechanical
T/Communications


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

*nods*

Understood.

As I'm doing this, I want to sort of keep my eye on where I'm going. 

All the shipboard roles, as I recall, are full. But as a Scout, I could make a scientist or medic...is there any skillset...shipboard or otherwise...that the group could benefit from having?


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

Rolls are linked to your name:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1196110

& on


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Arr, I'm familiar with Invisible Castle.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

Put it this way:

Whichever NPC crew members you end up occupying the niche of will end up in low passage.

I'd prefer to keep Ktarle defrosted for reasons of plot; so a Medic is not the best option


The group has several good engineers, Pilots, Astrogators, Comms, Computers and Sensors people.

They only have one good gunner (Tuan)

The group doesn't have anyone at all with a background in Geology, Mining, Prospecting or Survey. Or T/Gravitics for that matter

I'm not necessarily saying they need one; but a character with those skills is covering a new niche.


At which point Belter turned Scout starts to look good...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Indeed. And it was exactly what I was thinking...

So gravitics, maybe Small craft...to cover little mining shuttles and EVA pods...

Yes, this is taking shape nicely.

I shall post some crunch later tonight, and we can start on lifepath!

Is there a "belter" class? Maybe a little of that previous to taking Scout levels would be appropriate.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, while we're crunching away here, you do realise none of us have gotten any XP since the day we started the adventure   .


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes there is a Belter class

You get to start at 14, where most PCs start at 18. However, it is, um, rather dangerous work...



DrZ:
Take 4000 XP

Doghead:

Take 3000 XP (as Saanath wasn't on planet)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Dangerous, but it's in-concept. I'll take one term as a Belter, then switch over to Scouts. 

I'll take the point buy too, if that's okay.  

Str 10
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 10
Edu 14
Soc 8

Homeworld TL = 10
It has a Class B Starport and is a non-Industrial Vacumn World.
Vessel/Grav
T/Mechanical 2pts
T/Communications 1pt


----------



## doghead (Aug 9, 2007)

36,000 XP. Which makes him 9th. Humm. Now I have to sort out feats and things again.

OK. Downloading T20 Lite now. It should also help me with the trading stuff, iirc.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2007)

Tell me if you need a hand, doghead£. I've got the rules at home.

edit : nice link Wilphe: www.t20.org.uk for a SRD of Traveller T20


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

So, for 9th level.
* 1 feat for 9th level.
* 11 (7+1+3) skill points.
*** +1 Bluff, Broker, Pilot and Trader to 12 (max) ranks [4]
*** +2 T/Comm, T/Computers to 10 ranks [4]
*** +3 in something like Liaison, Appraise, AstroNav or Sensors.

* +1 Base Reflex.

How does Martial training work again? It looks like +1 BAB per 3 or 4  levels or some such. EDIT: Got it.

I'm not sure where P/ComputerTech comes from. Its probably a skill from the full rules.

No idea about the feat. I suppose it depends on which area Saanath focuses on - more trading stuff, social skills, perhaps a combat feat. Humm.

EDIT: Thanks for the link DrZ. Yeah, lets go east, um, then south.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri

Shayuri-LP:

Contract Work
Survive (4000XP)
Cash Bonus (100,000 Credits)
XP Bonus (3000XP)
Renlistment (Failed)
* I have assumed Maxed out P/Prospecting at first level


You are now 18, have 7000 XP, 100,000 cr and have options:
Still want to go Scout, or do you want to go to Universty
Also:
Would you like a Material or a Cash benefit for your mustering out benefit from the Belters?

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Shayuri-LP&limit=on


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow...that's a lot of credits. I'll go material bonus for mustering out.

As tempting as University is for me OOC...I think IC the character would go Scouts. The school of hard knocks! That's the belter way. No spending years reading books, nossir...you learn best by being out in the thick of it! Rar!

Scout me up!


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2007)

Material Benefit:

One Weapon of up to 1000cr value

Scout Term 1:

Mission
Survive (4000 XP)
XP Bonus (1000XP)

Now:
22
11,000 XP
100,000 CR

You may renlist


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Meep...if they're turning level 9, I'll need more exp to fit in. 

I shall re-upp!


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2007)

Term 2

Routine (Whatever that means for a Scout...)

Survive (4000XP)
XP Bonus (2000Xp)

You may renlist if you want to

Age 26
17,000 XP
100,000 Cr


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meep...if they're turning level 9, I'll need more exp to fit in.
> 
> I shall re-upp!




I wouldn't get too hung up on that.
At first creation the group varied from 6th to 9th, and T20 isn't a system where being the same level matters.
It's nice, but it isn't essential


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Fair nuff...I'd still like at least one more term.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 14, 2007)

Scout Term 3

Mission
Failed
Results in dishonourable discharge

No XP, no mustering out benefits

Age 30
17,000 XP
100,000 cr

Well the school of hard knocks just gave you a hard knock, but I can work that in.

Right now you can:
Go to University
Go back to being a Belter
or
Try something else (Academic, Merchant, Professional, Traveller- would need to take a level as one of these first though)

Army, Navy or Marines would require enlisting
Rogue would need a feat.
Barbarian, Mercenary & Noble are out


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking at home planet.

Do you want one near from where Gwydion and Ruzz'koff are from?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2007)

lol...I actually might have stopped at 26...my 'I want another term' post came before I even saw the results of Scout term 2...but of course, I can't go back now without being a total wuss. 

Traveller is a good choice, I guess...I dunno if I want to spend another term though. Hm.

It might be good if I had a planet nearby...maybe we know each other even outside the ISS. That might help us stay on good terms despite my ignominious discharge.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 14, 2007)

Well if Solomani you have 1 more term possible before age catches up with you; more if Vilani

In the Diamond Prince and Outworld subsectors the group are heading too there isn't an exact match

TECH 10, Class B starport, Ni Va

There are several that are close though, it depends which of the above matters to you most and do you want to be from a solid Imperial World, a client state or a nonaligned world?


I do have one idea that ties homeworld, background as rolled and the groups mission in together if you are interested.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2007)

Very interested! Tell me your idea.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 14, 2007)

Emailed you as you can't take PMs


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, how are you doing with stating him/her/it out?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Ironing out skills and inventory...

100,000 credits is a lot. Not that I plan on spending it all. Still. Wow. 

Also I emailed a question I need answered before I can finalize. Not a big deal either way, mind, but it'll help me finish up.

I'll have a rough draft up probably sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2007)

Have done so


Have also put up the Vykris's stats in the Rogues Gallery

She comes out with 10 tons more cargo than in GURPS.

How would you like to allocate that?

- Keep it as Cargo
- More Reactor Power
- More staterooms
- Some cabins
- More low births
- Vehicle Bay
- Other stuff?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 23, 2007)

a really small meson gun ?   

No, some additional oomph would do nicely for my character, be it either more speed, more guns or better sensors.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay, I shall see what the others think

It is not urgent right now.

Was that data in the IC thread sort of what you were looking for?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2007)

And in the "Better Late Than Never" category (I hope ), I present to you...

[sblock=Tessa]Name: Tessa Desjardes (day-yards)
Race: Human
Occupation: Belter 2 / Scout 4
Terms: 4
Exp: 17,000/21,000
Age: 30

Str 10
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 10
Edu 14
Soc 8
_______

Description: Tessa has a light build, smallish and slim. Her skin is naturally a dusky tan, and her hair a few shades darker brown. She has striking pale green eyes, like jade and long lashes that belie her tomboyishly short, somewhat ruffled hairstyle. She dresses pragmatically, preferring pants to skirts and shipboard jumpsuits to just about anything.

Homeworld: TL10 - B Starport, Ni Va (mining)

BAB: +4
Init: +2
AC: 12
Lifeblood: 14
Stamina: 6+5d6+12

Fort: +3
Reflex: +4
Will: +6

Feats
Homeworld
Vessel: Grav

Career
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Armor Proficiency (Vac Suit)
Weapon Proficiency (Marksman)
Zero-G/Low Gravity Adaptation

1 Vessel: Ship's Boat
1 Dumb Luck
3 Brawling
6 Gearhead

Belter: Geological Survey
Belter: Jury Rig
Scout: Obscure Knowledge
Scout: EW Specialist

Skills 50+32
From homeworld:
T/Mechanical 2pts + 3
T/Communications 1pt + 4

Appraise +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
T/Astrogation +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
Bluff +5 (5 ranks + 0 cha)
Demolitions +7 (5 ranks + 2 dex)
Gambling +7 (5 ranks + 1 wis + 1 luck)
K/Mining +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
K/Geology +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
Pilot +12 (9 ranks + 3 int)
P/Prospecting +6 (5 ranks + 1 wis)
Search +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
Navigation +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
P/Survey +6 (5 ranks + 1 wis)
T/Electronics +7 (5 + 2 edu)
T/Sensors +7 (5 + 2 edu)
T/Mechanical +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
T/Communications +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)

Languages: Solomani, Vilani, Irilitok, Hiver (understand only)

Money: 100,000 (minus costs below)

Weapons
Snub pistol 150
Body pistol 500

Armor
Flak Jacket 100
Reflec 1500

Equipment
Artificial Gill, 4000
Cold Weather Clothing, 200
Combination Mask, 150
Protective suit, 700
Hand computer, 1000
Inertial Locator, 1200
Radiation Counter, 250
Electronic Toolset, 2000
Mechanical Toolset, 1000
Pressure Tent, 2000
Long range comm, 500
Medium range comm, 200
LI/IR Goggles, 1000

Background
In process[/sblock]

Former belter and scout, with a really broad spectrum of things she's good at (piloting, repairing systems, sensors and commo, and making money on the side) fallen on some hard times and gotten involved with intrigue a bit (okay, way) over her head. 

Corrected languages, and added some equipment.

She's still swimming in credits though. What can you buy with like...90,000 odd cash? It's not enough for a personal vehicle, but is too much for anything she has the skills/feats to use. Wish I had this 'problem' in real life.  

Been working off the still very-much-incomplete T20 SRD so if there's any mistakes or if anyone has suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks good, though I'm not going to check that skills add up

I believe Vargr in the subsector she is from speak the Irilitok dialect (there is not a common Vargr language)

It is not generally possible to Humans to "speak" Hiver (as it is essentially sign language for people with 6 tentacles), but it is possible to "listen" to it and read the written form


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

Yar, I'm aware Hiver isn't a spoken language for humans...

I'll change the 'vargr' entry to Irilitok then.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Edited character sheet.

I think I'm about ready, pending final analysis and approval.


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Shayuri,

Looking forward to meeting your character. My guess is that it will be in Ursa. Hopefullly we will be there soon. 

As to what to do with a fist full of Credits, um, not sure. Hold on to it, sometihng will be sure to come up. Down the track, buying a share in the ship might be an option.

As for the ship, and its extra space, I agree with DrZ - more ommph. Reactor power or sensors would be my call. We are rather short on characters with Gunnery, so kitting up with guns doesn't make much sense. Better sensors (to avoid trouble) or reactor (to get out of trouble). What about bigger better computers - what bonuses would they add. BTW, what sort of vehicle do we have already. I'm pretty sure we have  shuttle of sorts. Someone was living in it at on point, iirc.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

...I could easily add Gunnery to my character. Wouldn't be out of place.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2007)

I wasn't really suggesting it. But now that you mention it, it might be an idea to have a little more expertise in the area. Much of the other ship management skills (astro, comms, piloting) have several capable people.

I still like the idea of a ship more dedicated to stealth and evasion than raw firepower, however. But its just a feeling. On the other hand, when you do get backed into a corner, raw firepower is nice.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 22, 2007)

BACK


Well, the Vykris is already about as well armed as a 400t corsair; but it doesn't have the agility or maneuverability. As all potential turrets are in use there isn't a real way to upgrade, only to change the loadout.


*More power* would require a bigger reactor, which is quite expensive, but would give the ship some surplus power for agility.

*Better sensors* would require a better computer, which would in turn draw more power.

Either option would be several *MCR*


*Vehicle Bay* would be fairly cheep, but then you have to buy what goes in there.



*Cabins or Lowberths* are fair cheep, talking fractions of MCR rather than 10s; and serve the additional bonus of increasing earning capacity (though Saanath is somewhat soured on passangers right now...)

*Cargo * would be free, and also increase earning capacity


As the group doesn't have much spare cash right now I'll keep it cargo, any vehicle can easily go in cargo if needed


Currently the only ships vehicle is the 20 ton gig, which is unarmed (but armable if you take a Laser from one of the turrets), and not suitible for everything you might want done on a planet (even a 20ton vessal is quite large).




Shayrui, if it is okay I shall introduce Tessa now...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Very much okay!

I will shortly post a small revision that gives her some Ship's Gunnery skill and feat...it sounds like those skills will serve the party well, and they're quite reasonable for her to have.


----------



## doghead (Sep 23, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

Keeping the space free for the moment seems to be the best idea. I like the idea of upgrading reactor, then computer, then sensors. But this would be something of a long term plan.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's the (hopefully, barring mistakes) final draft:

[sblock=Tessa]Name: Tessa Desjardes (day-yards)
Race: Human
Occupation: Belter 2 / Scout 4
Terms: 4
Exp: 17,000/21,000
Age: 30

Str 10
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 10
Edu 14
Soc 8
_______

Description: Tessa has a light build, smallish and slim. Her skin is naturally a dusky 

tan, and her hair a few shades darker brown. She has striking pale green eyes, like 

jade and long lashes that belie her tomboyishly short, somewhat ruffled hairstyle. She 

dresses pragmatically, preferring pants to skirts and shipboard jumpsuits to just about 

anything.

Homeworld: TL10 - B Starport, Ni Va (mining)

BAB: +4
Init: +2
AC: 12
Lifeblood: 14
Stamina: 6+5d6+12

Fort: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +5

Feats
Home
Vessel: Grav

Career
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Armor Proficiency (Vac Suit)
Weapon Proficiency (Marksman)
Zero-G/Low Gravity Adaptation

1 Vessel: Ship's Boat
1 Dumb Luck
3 Gearhead
6 Weapon Proficiency: Ship's Weapons

Belter: Geological Survey
Belter: Jury Rig
Scout: Obscure Knowledge
Scout: EW Specialist

Skills 50+32
From homeworld:
T/Mechanical 2pts + 3
T/Communications 1pt + 4

Appraise +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
T/Astrogation +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
Bluff +5 (5 ranks + 0 cha)
Demolitions +7 (5 ranks + 2 dex)
Gambling +5 (3 ranks + 1 wis + 1 luck)
K/Mining +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
K/Geology +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
Pilot +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
P/Prospecting +6 (5 ranks + 1 wis)
Search +8 (5 ranks + 3 int)
Gunnery +5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)
Navigation +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
P/Survey +6 (5 ranks + 1 wis)
T/Electronics +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
T/Sensors +7 (5 + 2 edu)
T/Mechanical +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
T/Communications +7 (5 ranks + 2 edu)
Trader +6 (3 ranks + 3 Int)

Languages: Solomani, Vilani, Iritilok, Hiver (understand only)

Money: 83,550cr

Weapons
Snub pistol 150
Body pistol 500

Armor
Flak Jacket 100
Reflec 1500

Equipment
Artificial Gill, 4000
Cold Weather Clothing, 200
Combination Mask, 150
Protective suit, 700
Hand computer, 1000
Inertial Locator, 1200
Radiation Counter, 250
Electronic Toolset, 2000
Mechanical Toolset, 1000
Pressure Tent, 2000
Long range comm, 500
Medium range comm, 200
LI/IR Goggles, 1000[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - HLLJ
> 
> Keeping the space free for the moment seems to be the best idea. I like the idea of upgrading reactor, then computer, then sensors. But this would be something of a long term plan.
> 
> ...




Yeah, you wouldn't get much change from 20MCr for that little lot...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Mew. 

I presume that message for Gwydion is from me?

Or about me?

Just...waiting to get in.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2007)

Post coming...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Hurrah! Just a couple of questions before I post, so I don't have to go back and edit. 

I'll put it in spoilers, just in case.

[sblock]How secret is Tess' actual mission/reason for coming aboard? To what extent is she authorized to share information about her last assignment?

If not, does she have an official cover story?

Was it decided that Gwydion and Tess knew/know each other? I remember it being suggested, but I can't recall if it was decided.

Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2007)

Shayuri:

[sblock]How secret is Tess' actual mission/reason for coming aboard?
To the group? Not secret
To the rest of the Universe? As confidential as the _Vykris's_ mission in general. ie: You are a deniable asset


To what extent is she authorized to share information about her last assignment?

Fully authorised to use her own discretion
Everyone present is more or less trusted by the Scouts


Was it decided that Gwydion and Tess knew/know each other? 
They don't know each other
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Shayuri

Welcome to the IC thread. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! Good to be there.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,
      I am away for a (long) weekend, hope to be back Tuesday

May or may not have net access whilst I am way


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

OK. 15 dt for speculative cargo. I think we agreed on entertainment and luxury consumables. Anything we don't find a buyer on Missarge, we can carry it over to the next system.

Is there anything else we need to decide? Sorry if I am being a little dense here. I don't know the mechanics and am a bit in the dark. Initial expenditure perhaps? I can't remember if we have talked about this. Perhaps we need a trading fund. Saanath will dump in 15 of his 20 thousand.

Hey DrZ, you have the rules no? How does this speculative trading work?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, the population and starport type derive the DC to fiind cargos and how many there are number and then determines what they are and what the price is.

When you go through a similar process to find a buyer and then you roll to get the actual price, modifed by circumstance and type

I'll crunch the numbers in a bit


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah, i've got the rules. I'll gladly let Wilphe crunch the numbers


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll see what this comes out with it. I really prefer Far Trader to the T20 system, something about it being based on actual econmic theory

Saanath has Broker at 16
His Market Anaylst skill will come into effect when the cargo is sold.

Anyway:

Shirgegge has a Class B Starport, meaning the DC to find Speculative Cargo for sale is 20, modifed down to 13 by it's population.

Saanath gets a 1 on that check, but rather than automatic failure I'll rule that he finds only 1 potential cargo

Rolling for type, 78 = Statuary
Base Price is 250,000 credits for a lot of 7dt

Purchase Modifers:
Final Price would be modifed down by -2 as they are being bought on a non-industrial world
No Final Price Modifers apply at point of sale, as Missarge (nor anywhere else you are likely to be going with this) is either Rich or Industrial

Actual Value:
Let's see what Saanath can do to the final value
29 = +3 bonus  (which is not quite the way it says in the book, but)

Net +1 to the Actual Value

Market Anaylst:
1st die = DC15
Success, one of the three dies on the Actual Value table is a 3
2nd die = DC30
Success, second die = 5

Total so far is 9 (3+5+1)
At this point Saanath knows that the final die will be between 1 and 6, in the worst case scenario (a 1 ) the cargo will sell for exactly what you paid for it, in the best case scenario a (6) it will sell for 150% of the purchase price

So with 250,000 for 7dt you can buy two lots on which you are guaranteed to break even - however, you will need to find 500,000 to do so.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

Ah. Clear as mud.

Statues. Well, has to be something. But 500,000 credits worth of statues? Between us we could just about do 250,000 if everyone threw in everything they had. 

Two options spring to mind. 1. We all decide how much money to pitch in, Wilphe does his GM magic and tells us how much we make, or lose at the other end. 2. We forget the speculative trade and blow this rock. We can see up the spare cargo space for zero-g hoops or something.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, Gwydion has his money from his little side adventure, Tess has some free cash and Ruzz'koff has the "Credit Line" feat that means he could raise up to his SOC in McR (which would be more than enough)


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2007)

ooc - HLLJ

Apologies for the lack of posts. Its been a bit mental here for the last few days. It will be for the rest of the week. So I'm pretty much going to have to write myself off until then.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 29, 2007)

Major apologies!

I was expecting an email to tell there had been posts in the IC area and instead I only seem to have to got the one from doghead saying he was slow in posting; so I wasn't expecting to see a lot happening.

I will tie the ends together and put out some posts for leaving Shirgegge over the next day or two


Very sorry

Wilphe


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 29, 2007)

no worries


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'm currently updating the TAS forms and the accounts*

*Well, creating the accounts really


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 1, 2007)

_"Cattle." Gwydion sighs. "The reason I left my homeplanet was Cattle."
"I hate Cattle. Space seemed a very good prospect. I imagined it to be the most cattle-free region of the universe. Bugger."_

"I'm sick and tired of these cows on this m#{}:}:}::~~~## spaceship!"

or

"Cows. Why did it have to be   cows?"


But no, you are quite safe, I have no intention of running "Cows on a Spaceship"


----------

